# MEDICATED FET in FEB 09 any one else ??



## vikki75

hi im going to have my 2nd fet in feb 09 due to ohss both times with my tx, 1st time got a BFN so hoping for a 2009 miracle  
ive got 12 frosties an hoping to be able to take them to blasts  
i had icsi an i egg shared an my recepient is PG 
at the moment just waiting for my ovaries to reduce in size as i had severe ohss this time an ended up in hospital , there 8cm at the mo but have reduced from 12 so keeping my fingers crossed by the beginning of jan 09 that they are back to normal 5cm  
my FET will be medicated im having the one down regulating injection which is done at the clinic then going on to progynova then the dreaded bullets cyclogest lol xx
hope theres ladies out there that can join me in my mission for a baby in 2009 xxx


----------



## babybluz

Hi Vicky.

We seem to be following each other round these boards! lol

My AF is over 2 weeks late and no signs yet  
means i wont DR till at least middle of feb.

How long does the medicated tx your doing take in total? 
mine sounds like a slightly different tx, its all so confusing  

How do you feel about the recipient being pg?  I think its a good sign you got some good eggs   
It will be us next


----------



## vikki75

hi babybluz - im not to sure how long the med et takes hun i think in total as im not dregging like last time im only having 1 injection   sounds good to me though lol. 
how do i feel about cippy being pg ?...... really im happy for her she deserves a chance to be something i am .. a mother! like all of us do xx
i thinkme an you will definitley have tx at the same time never know hopefully testing together x 
big good luck to you hun


----------



## babybluz

Merry Christmas  


only 1 injection sounds real good!
I have to D/R again but at least i don't have to use the stimming d rugs as I would be petrified to ever use them again after my ohss!
I think my tx from dy21 will take 5-6weeks, I will know more on the 9th jan and when AF finally comes!

Well I had best go socialise


----------



## vikki75

MERRY XMAS HUNNIE XXXX


----------



## veng

hi vikki looking at dates i hope to have ET in feb


----------



## vikki75

yay hun   going together xxx


----------



## Just a girl

****Gatecrasher alert****​
*Vikki and Veng*, 
Just wanted to wish you both all the luck in the world for your FET in Feb 2009, heres to you both getting to complete your families and that all other ladies having treatment get their well deserved BFP's too 
Lots of love, luck and baby dust


----------



## Truffle80

Hi Vikki - I remeber you from the festive fairy thread !  Glad your ovaries are getting back to normal.

Sadly my cycle failed but I have 4 blasts in the freezer and am having a drug supported FET with them in Feb/Mar (am taking Jan of to Zita West myself in preparation - have been dreadful for the wine over xmas!!! ).

Apparently I am downregging and then taking tablets to build up the lining of my womb before transfer.  After transfer I am having progesterone injections as I had AF quite early in last ICSI cycle.

My clinic are trying to get me to go for SET as they still feel I have a good chance of getting pg but am a bit dubious now as really don't want another BFN   What are other doing?

Hope its our turn this time


----------



## vikki75

Truffles glad to see you here so sorry though about your last cycle    hopefully we all get what we want next yr xx an can open up our own baby club xxx
lots of        for 2009 xxx


----------



## berry55

Hi!

I am due to start FET in feb too... i just found out 2day that it will be a medicated FET.

We only have 1 blast in freezer so really praying that it will survive the thaw!!


----------



## Truffle80

Hi Berry - I remeber you from the festive fairy thread too - hope you are ok?

I have finally got hold of my clinic today and am due to start DR'ing for my FET on 24th Jan.  Finally feeling able to look forward after the BFN.

Lets hope its our turn this time!!!!

Do you know what date you d/r?


----------



## berry55

Hi truffle,

I remeber u too. I'm fine, looking forward to starting new cycle too    

Well i have to phone clinic with my feb AF so i should start D/R about the 12th feb. With my last cycle i was on the short protocal and i did not d/r... what is it like? please dont tell me it is worse that stimming!!!! 


xxxx


----------



## Truffle80

I found it fine to be honest.  I was sniffing using synarel and I did feel a bit "heady" some days but other than that no symptoms and no hit flushes etc so I am sure you'll be fine!!!!


----------



## Caz.s

Morning Everyone

Would it be oka to join you I too will be having medicated FET in Feb. I will hopefully start dr at end of month I have got my appointment next week to get my tx plan if my AF arrives in time it is due on at start of next week.

Truffle & Berry I too was on Festive Fairies cylcle lets pray it our year to bring our frosties home and pray next christmas will be one that we can be a mummy xxxx

Hi to everyone else

Caz.s


----------



## vikki75

hi girls  
lets all hope we all get wat we want this year  
im not to sure when i do my 1 injection to down reg got my scan on the 14th this month to make sure my ovaries have gone completely down due to get my af around next week end then start the pill again on the 16th then on day 17 which i think is 8th of feb af then should be around the 12th feb then embies should go back in on the 22 nd feb .
sending you loads of     our ice babies make the thaw xxxxxxx


----------



## Lynn E

Hi there Vikki,

Are't your suppose to down reg on day one of your period?

Lynn e


----------



## vikki75

lynn ive never dregged on the 1st day hun its always been day 17 i suppose every clinics different xx


----------



## Lynn E

Oh I see,your right every clinic is different.

Lynn e


----------



## babybluz

Hello everyone 

I down reg on day 21 !
confusing eh

Vicky -I DR on the 29th jan and my ET should be about 25th feb so we will be very close in the 2WW 

berry55 - I found the D/R drugs gave me really bad hot flushes, night sweats and headaches, but its not that awful as its not for very long.

xx


----------



## als2003flower

Babybluz just wanted to post and say 'Good Luck' with cycle and FET thinking of you and    for a positive outcome.  

will be keeping a look out for good news   

als xx


----------



## Lynn E

Hi 

I just wanted to know what is the protocol. I experienced a miscarriage this month. I wanted to know if you are required to wait for a month to monitor my next cycle before starting FET. What is the normal protocol for treatment as I am considering FET in March 09. 

Lynn E


----------



## vikki75

hi ladies  
babybluz i remember you from another thread think we were together b4  
cant wait times ticking an getting closer got my scan on day 5 which is friday an  get to know everything im doing an all my proper dates  
lynn hun i think they make you wait for a couple of af`s first but clinics are different   some clinics dont dreg you i wasnt dregged last fet i had just put on progynova then had the embies put in , this time im dregging with 1 injection of burereslin , then on the progynova then when linings thick enuf ,embies go back  an bullets (cyclogest ) for upto 10wks if you get a bfp wgich in our case hope we all do xx


----------



## Lynn E

Vikki,

Thanks for getting back to me on this as I was just wondering about the protocol.

I wish all the best with your treatment.

Lynn e


----------



## babybluz

Hi all

lynn i think vicky is right with the 2 AF cycles, but make sure you feel recovered. good luck and big   for your loss.

Vicky we were in the firecrackers thread together.
Good luck friday. Its great getting dates, I hate waiting for the dates the most although I have never been through the 2WW yet.


----------



## vikki75

Babybluz yeah we were lol  
hun your time will come regarding the 2ww   it will come for all of us   
today i feel so sick its unreal think im coming down with some thing   fell asleep at my MIL`s house today an feel cold all the time hope i dont just b4 tx  
ill let you know how i get on tomorrow   
hope your all ok xx


----------



## berry55

vikki75- hope u feel better soon  

Does any1 know how long you d/r for b4 fet?

xxxx


----------



## babybluz

Hi berry55

Each clinic seems to do things differently, Vicky is D/r for 1 day and I'm D/R for 2-3 weeks, then start other drugs while still injecting D/r drugs for another 9ish days.
You might be best ringing your clinic and asking, they may even have a leaflet about FET they can post to you.

hope that helps


----------



## berry55

Hi babybluz - thanks for that. I'm sure my dr told me that i would be d/r for about 2-3 weeks too like you, but as i was reading different things on the site i thought i was rong, but now i get it.  Thanks xxx


----------



## Bhopes

Hello!

I was wondering if I could join you all as I'm hoping     that we'll have start our FET in Feb (or thereabouts).  I think I'm due to start DRing on the 26th but just waiting for my schedule to come through.  Had our nurse appointment yesterday and spoke to our embryologist and we've decided to thaw all of our embies -  I just hope that's the right thing for us to do      It's just so scary   

If anyone has any advice on FET, I'd love to hear it as this is my first FET and transfer (if we get that far).

Lots of            to everyone.

Love

Bx


----------



## Truffle80

Hello ladies!!!

Hope you are all ok and that you are feeling better Vikki.  Did your have your scan today and how did it go?

I had my appt at clinic today and am starting to dr on 24th Jan (Berry - I am dr'ing for abour 2-3 weeks as well).  I should be have transfer towards end of feb too!  My only issue is that they are really pushing me to have a single transfer and not twin.  My last cycle failed with a single and I am just not sure that I want to chance it again.  Am going to have chat to dh tonight to make a decision   Clinic also said they can thaw and then refreeze any embryos they don't use.  Has anyone else had this advice?

Bhopes - welcome to the thread and lots of   with your tx.  This is my first fet so in the same boat as you.  We will have to learn along the way I think 
Txx


----------



## veng

T-not sure about  refreeze  
my clinic said about having one but im putting my foot down i want the best chance i have to get a BFP so iam going to have 2 put back as long as the deforst ok   best of luck dont let them bully you


----------



## Bhopes

Hello Truffle and Veng,

Funnily enough my clinic was being really pushy about 2 embryo transfer, I got the impression that they only wanted 1.    Nurse then said that the rules are changing from April and only one could be transferred from then on but I don't know if that's just my clinic.   I think there are concerns over a twin pregnancy and the stress on both mamma and bubbas.

We spoke about refreezing them too as ours are only day 1 so haven't even started to grow yet.  But I think we'll cross that bridge if it comes to it.

T- do you know what medication you'll be on.  I'm on buserilin for DR and something like progynova for stimming.     with your tx

     to everyone

Bx


----------



## Truffle80

Hi Bhopes - glad i'm not the only one whos getting pushed for single transfer.  Have had a big chat with dh and he has been on the web looking at all the stats and I think now feels that we should go for single rather than twin but we are going to have a think over the next week or so.

Re drugs, im dr'ing on synarel then taking Oestradiol tablets for building up the lining of my womb and finally Gestone injections post transfer.  I came on before i was due to test last cycle so they are giving me some fairly heavy duty progesterone injections to avoid that this time.

I haven't heard of any of the drugs i'm going to be on other than the synarel which I dr'd on for my full cycles.

Txxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls quick update 
had scan can start   d reg on 2nd feb with the one injection then wait for af then after af go on the progynova till lining is good an thick then just got the waiting game for the embies only thawing about 6-8 they were good grade embies when frozen so hopefully they stay that way  
hope you girls are all ok xx
welcome lexey


----------



## Truffle80

Vikki - so glad your appt went well.  Bet you can't wait to get started now.  Won't be long.

Hi lexy and welcome to the thread.  Is your transfer due 14th feb or is that wen you start to dr?


----------



## Lynn E

Hi ladies, 

I have been quite for a couples of days but have been keeping an eye on the thread. Still planning on having FET but now waiting to have it done in March 09. 
In understand all clinics are required to transfer 1 egg by April 09 if you are under 40, please have a look at **** website for more inform.

Lynn e


----------



## babybluz

Vicky thats great news, hope your feeling better now too  

As far as I understand it there is no law to say we have to have a SET but the clinics have to reduce the twin rate from this jan onwards.

I was also pushed towards the SET option at my clinic meet last week, If we have good quality embies there recomending SET, they also told me they would leave any surviving embies (after 3 day transfer) to go to blast and re freeze. ( 1st I heard of this too)
I am annoyed as they wont go to blast this time and its not a fresh cycle and I'm not in the youngest bracket, so I had made up my mind for DET, now my DP seems to want to sway towards SET, but I am not convinced.  
I am not looking forward to the debate in the room with the embryologist with my legs in the air!  it don't exactly put me in a fighting position lol 

lexey- patches sound much better than injections and the   bullets. good luck


----------



## Truffle80

Babybluz - my DH is also swaying towards set.  He came home with a load of info last night on the risks and complications with twins and I have to say that I am starting to reconsider after being totally for DET.
I think it has to be your choice and if it doesn't work we are the ones that have to cope with the consequences.
My last fresh cycle they took all my embies to blast and my understanding is that this means you should have a higher chance of success but less embryos as you will lose some on the way getting to blast.  My clinic now only freeze blasts and can also culture blasts from embryos frozen at an earlier stage so I think it all very much depends on your clinics protocol.
I am going to have a think re set over the next few days before I make a final decision - why is everythng so complicated


----------



## vikki75

hi girls  
dont mind me asking wat is set an det?? 
my clinic are putting back 2 embies as they say that you got less chance with fet so 2 it is for me (well as long as i get 2 to make it through the thaw)


----------



## veng

hi ladys 
hope your weekend is good 
how many frosties have you all got?? ive got


----------



## Bhopes

Morning Ladies,

Hope your all having lovely weekends  

Vikki - that's great news on your scan & DR date.  How long will it be until ET?  I'm still waiting for my schedule (clinic seems to be taking ages  ) 

Lexey - those patches sound like a good idea!  I think Ive got to take tablets this time instead of injections for stimming so hopefully that'll be easier - just not sure on the side effects tho'  

Truffle/Babybluz - it's so difficult to know what's best whether to go for single or the two embie transfer.  We thought that we wanted the best chance of success so have opted for two - the clinic didn't seem to mind when we had the fresh cycle.  

Veng - we've got 9 frosties but I'm realistic to know that not all, if any will survive    but we've got to give it this chance    

       to you all,

Bx


----------



## babybluz

Good afternoon, hope you all having a nice relaxing sunday.

Lexy A 30% chance seems good the national average in the UK is only 20% below 35, and only 18% for 35-37 (me)

Bhopes/ truffles-I have been very indecisive about everything the last week, and wow I have had the grumps!! and i have not even started the D/R drugs yet (poor hubby)
I think regarding the ET we will be deciding on the basis of quality on the day with recommendation of the embryologist, so I'm gonna try not to think into it too much (i did say TRY   )

Vicky- DET = double embrio transfer , SET = single.

Veng, another fellow firecracker, hi hope your doing OK, did the OHSS settle down OK?
We have 19   but frozen on day 1 so we have no idea on quality.

does anyone know if the fertilisation rate indicates good quality?

anyway were off for a nice sunday pub lunch so TTFN


----------



## veng

babybluz 
hi not sure on the fertilisation rate but i would not over worry i think its just luck sometimes as Lady's with blasto can get a bfn and Lady's with one day transfer can get bfp so i think theres no guarantee,we all   we get lucky  

my OHSS settled after a couple of weeks i was so disappointed i could not have ET my hubby thought he was going to have to give me a right telling off as i was still saying but i want them put back in


----------



## vikki75

hi girls quick question does did any one have there embies froze on day 2
veng hows the dreg going?  
big hug   to everyone else xx
bhopes et should be either 28thfeb or 2nd march hun xx


----------



## veng

hi vikki  
i have 4 frozen day one and two frozen day two 

DR is going fine no side effects yet  roll on 28th so i can have baseline


----------



## vikki75

veng thanks least im not alone , wat you doing after dregging? you going on progynova?


----------



## Bhopes

Hi All,

Babybluz - we're in a similar situation as our frosties were frozen on Day 1 so don't know about quality or whether they're going to grow. Just hope &   ing that they will.  I think you're right to wait to see what happens up until ET. Are you going to blasto?  One thing that did cross my mind is that the girls I've met who have got a BFP with two embies put back are all now pregnant with 1 healthy heartbeat so that kind of helped us with our decision.

Lexey - 30% chance is excellent - I think my clinic is only 10% so I'm really trying to stay realistic about it.

Veng - glad you're doing ok, fingers crossed for the 28th.

Vikki - how you doing?

    to everyone,

Bx


----------



## vikki75

Bhopes im good thanks , just very edgy really cant stop thinking about tx   
just hope we all get bfp this yr xxx


----------



## babybluz

Hi all, 

I am not overly worrying just constantly waiting and thinking about treatment makes you think up bizare questions that will probably make no difference in the lottery draw of IVF!   

Going through the tx and not getting to ET makes you feel so cheated doesn't it? I was so bad with my OHSS that there was no way I wanted my embies back but i feel i missed out when reading about everyone else on the 2ww. Looking to the future now and thinking positive    Its our turn next ladies     

Bhopes, my clinic said no to blasts this treatment, they want to try 3 day first, but leave any remanding embies to go to blast and re freeze any surviving. What scare me is some of the girls i spoke to on here have had twins and I really do not want twins so thats playing on my mind too but i also don't think i can go through this treatment too many times because its too stressful and money is tight. If none of the FETs work it will be over for us as the consultant would not risk OHSS again with me. 
Its comforting to know were in a similar situation and can help each other through it  
Are you going to blast?

Is anyone here going to the FF meet?

 to everyone


----------



## vikki75

Babybluz thats how it is for me my consultant wouldnt let me do another tx as i ohss severely   im scared this is my last chance too xxx but im going to try an take mine to blasts just wait an see wat the embryologist sez first


----------



## veng

I'm hoping to go to blast but depending on how they defrost  we will see?
Vikki I'm not sure what i will be on nexted i have baseline 28th then if alls well i get tablets to thicken my womb is that what there called?


----------



## vikki75

veng the ones im going to be on are but im sure theres others


----------



## Bhopes

Hello all,

Hope you're all doing ok?

Vikki - I'm the same - all I think about is tx and I never seem to get any work done as I'm thinking to much of tx  

Babybluz - I agree about feeling cheated, certainly when it all happened I did. Keep up with the positive thinking!  I do believe that's half the battle.  We hope to go to blasts but we'll see what the embryologists say.  

Picked up my schedule today - woohoo!  Am really pleased to have it now as I know we're still going ahead.  My clinic messed up on the dates tho' - it obviously wasn't for me so I'm glad I checked    I start DR on Monday and baseline is mid feb            that it all goes to plan.

Veng - think i'm doing the same as you with the tablets to thicken the womb.  Just hope my meds arrive as it's been a right hassle get them organised today as well. 

      for a BFP for  us all 

Love

Bx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Girls,

I can start down regging on February 8th and my baseline scan is on Feb 25th.

Got 4 frosties and hoping for a 2009 miracle..............

Babydust to all.


----------



## vikki75

hi oriscde01 good luck    with your tx your just a couple days behind me


----------



## babybluz

Just a quick hello from me as i have a awful headache  

got a call today to say my drugs will be here tomorrow.

hope your all OK?

welcome odriscde, and good luck  

bhopes, great news that you got dates sorted, when will your drugs arrive?


xxx


----------



## Bhopes

Morning all,

Well I've woken up with a right stinker of a cold today.  Started non stop coughing yesteday and now I just ache so much  .  Just hope I can shift this before I start the tx again.

babybluz - The drugs have arrived, got them sent to MILs in the end as I didn't think I could take time off, and now I've come down with the lurgy I could have had them delivered to me!  But at least I know they're safe.  Just need to check them now and hope that they're correct!

Odriscde - good luck with your cycle      It's so comforting to know dates and when tx starts. 

    to everyone else.

Love Bx


----------



## babybluz

Afternoon all

 bhopes, hope you feel better before you start D/r Monday   

I got my drugs this morning, I'm on buserelin, then progynova and the cyclogest   bullets, and there are loads of them  
I didn't not realise the progynova was an HRT drug, I hope were not too much at risk with the side effects as were on them a short time but then were on a higher dose  


How is everyone doing?


----------



## vikki75

Bhopes hope you get better real fast hun but your not alone i feel quite ill, been sleeping alday an just got up my head is really heavy  
babybluz im on the progynova an cylogest too but im d regging on gonapephyl never heard of it lol  i did do burereslin on my fresh cycle though but i suppose cos its just one shot of it .
cant believe times rolling by next you know were all be on our 2ww


----------



## Bhopes

Hi everyone!

Just wondering how many scans you all will have?  On my schedule I've got a baseline scan and then two further scans and that's it.  On my fresh cycle I had scans nearly every other day so I'm a little jittery about only having two  

Vikki - sorry you're feeling poorly too.  There's loads going around at the mo    Hope you feel better soon x

Babybluz - I'm on the same drugs as you    I'm not sure on the side effects but others I've spoken to have said that they found an FET cycle much easier on the body than a fresh cycle.

 to everyone else and   to all

Bx


----------



## vikki75

Bhopes you dont have s many scans cos your not stimming they havent got to keep checking the size of your follies hun xx so there only checking this time for the thickness of your womb lining xx hope that helps x


----------



## babybluz

Bhopes, I only have the d/r scan then a 9day scan after, if all is as it should be (thick womb) then no more.

Vicky, time cant go fast enough right now   in 5 weeks i could be pupo cant wait


----------



## vikki75

babybluz i know its hard to believe your lucky you start dregging 4 days b4 me


----------



## Truffle80

Helo ladies - sorry I haven't posted for a while but life seems to have been manic!

I started dring today!!   I'm on synarel which I was on for my fresh cycle.  Am just waiting for af to arrive next week now to have definate(ish) dates for the whole cycle but looks like et will be end of feb!

Hope everyone whos been ill is on the mend - its not a great way to start tx but better now that over et or 2ww!  

I'm not having many scans either - about 3 in total unless theres problems so I think thats fairly normal for fet.  I am hoping the whole process will seem less invasive/time consuming!

Loads of     to all and hope you are all having fab weekends!

Txxx


----------



## Cate1976

Hi, I'm having FET in February due tom freeze all of 14 embies from 27 eggs during IVF back in December. EC was 8th December. AF came on Wednesday so will be strting dr on 11th February. Been told that it's about 4-5 weeks from then to ET.


----------



## Truffle80

Hi Cate and welcome to the thread!!! 

It seems that medicated fet is a bit of a long road unfortunately.  I suppose if it works though it will be worth it all!!

Lots of     for your cycle.

Kxxx


----------



## CarlaK

Hello!!
I have only just joined FF..was browsing the web and came across your thread!
I hope you don't mind me posting on here...
My Husband and I started ICSI in Sept 08 - didn't get to ET as I had a 'brisk' responsse to the stimulation drugs (in other words i was only monitored from day 8 by which time i had produced too many follies!) and once had Egg Collection our consultant strongly recommended we freeze all embryos. Luckily they got 19 eggs of which 12 mature and 10 fertilized so they are waiting to be used at the moment!
I started d/regging 2 weeks ago and so got just 1 more week to wait to confirm can start on the HRt drugs...
2nd feb got appointment at clinic then hopefully they will confirm i can start the Progynova which they say will be about 17 days to FET (looking at around 19th feb i think...)
We are putting 2 back but we froze all embryos at cleave stage (2cell) so don't know how good they are. I'm 29 and the clinic said they are would put 2 back but we will prob discuss things more at my d/reg scan on 2nd!
I thought the full icsi procedure was ok (apart from after EC!!) but starting to feel that chances of success are slim now, esp as we didn't even get to transfer stage before... read so much stuff online today and just feel my life will be on hold until this works and then obsessing about miscarrying if it DOES work...really need to put it out of my mind til next Monday!!...i'm sure you all feel the same!! It does help to know there are others going through the same thing. That's why i thought would post message... 
Good Luck to you all xx


----------



## rosypie

hi

i joined the jan thread but then had that dreadful flu over xmas so everything got put on hold.

so, i'm waiting AF now, due in the next couple of days, then i start taking progynova. we only have 2 frosties so we're very nervous about the chances, whether we'll even get to transfer. also, we were undecided about whether we would leave it at that or go on with another fresh cycle if this FET didn't work. unfortunately, my partner just had her hours cut to 3 days (from full time) so the fresh cycle will definitely be on hold. to be honest we've been in two minds about proceeding with this one but i'd be so disappointed to have to postpone again. we've already had so many delays to get to this stage.

anyway, here's hoping feb brings us ladies lots and lots of luck


----------



## rosypie

thanks lexey - i've found whenever i start treatment that my cycle always goes haywire, from being really regular   typical


----------



## vikki75

hi ladies  
 welcome newbies 
me ive got a rotten cold an feeling quite low cant stop stressing about everything! got my accupunture tomorrow hopefully that will destress me a lil , so much going on in my head like will my frosties be any good if it works then ill be worrying about mc .... never felt so negectve about tx b4   i hate feeling this way and scared that it will affect my tx , cant win really sorry about being so negective today  
hope all you ladies are ok xxxxxx


----------



## CarlaK

Hi Vikki,

I felt exactly the same yesterday...so negative and focusing on the bad points even if we get a BFP!! 
My Hubby said last night that no matter what, i have to be positive and believe it will work... i read the chapter on ET in the Zita West book and i think all the 'send positive vibes' and 'talk to your womb' stuff actually made me think... yes, i am gonna be positive... we all get a bit down when we start looking into the facts and figures,but with hope and perseverance we all get lucky in the end!!! 
Sending you all lots of PMA!!!!
Not long now....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vikki75

thanks CarlaK wish you loadsa luck hun with your tx  
i know ive got to get out of this negective feeling an im   my accupunture will make me feel a bit better


----------



## Bhopes

Hello Ladies and Welcome Newbies,

Vikki - sorry that you're feeling low. I reckon your cold isn't helping, I always get low when I have one.  Try to be positive hun, your cold will pass soon and you'll be starting your tx.  Keep thinking of those embies coming home to you in the warm    

Truffle - I started DR today so back to the morning injections.  How are you feeling on the syneral? 

Lexey - Hope AF turns up soon 

CarlaK/Rosypie/Cate1976 - hope you're all doing ok?  When do you start tx?

 to everyone else.  Sorry I've not been on here much, I've been off with this lurgy and really rough with it.  Wasn't sure whether to postpone tx but thought I should be ok.  Just hope it clears soon and as you say Truffle better now than ET or 2www.

   to all

Bx


----------



## chablisgal

Hello all... please can I join your thread??

I am with CARE and they have agreed that I can start my 1st FET at the start of my next cycle.. I am currently on Day 35 of a cycle that was usually 32 days before ICSI.. the tx really seems to have sent my cycle heywire! Anyway I was due to do a natural FET but due to the wierd cycles I am now having I am doing a medicated cycle with Buserilin (?) I am told this shuts my system down and then oestrogen. The nurse told me today that I can start on Day 1 or Day 21. Does anyone know if one is better than the other? Surely if I start on Day 21 I have to go through an AF?? Or do I not get an AF?? Surely this means the tx goes on for nearly 2 cycles? Its all so confusing... On my initial tx I was on a short protocol so it was all done and dusted in 3 weeks from starting stimms to ET!!

One thing (and I know it is really vain!!) that I am bothered about is the weight gain. I have always struggled with my weight and I put on loads on the initial ICSI (I am one of those who looks at a biscuit and puts on 3lbs!!) Is it likely to be the same on the medicated FET? I know it is worth it if I get a BFP but it is really demoralising and I just need to be prepared for it. Any experiences shared would be appreciated!! How do people find the drugs? Apart from the weight gain I didn't really suffer with the stimms on the short protocol...

Any advice on FET generally would be really appreciated. I have to say that FF is my saviour at the moment and it keeps ne going through the dark days! My DH calls it the 'folly forum'!!

Many thanks,

Chablisgal xx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi everyone,

I think I have PFETPS - (Pre FET Preocupation Syndrome).

Here are some of the symptoms:

1)

One minute, I'm thinking that there is no reason in the world that my FET won't work and I'm imagining myself getting a positive result and the happiness and joy that would ensue

Then the next minute, I'm thinking, how will it possibly work?  My embies are frozen and I kind of imagine them lying next to frozen peas and pizzas!!!!!  So, the clinic will thaw them (will they even thaw!!!!!) and then pop them back into me.  How will my body realise that this microscopic embie means the world to us.

Sorry for rambling.


----------



## Irish Dee

SORRY - i POSTED THIS BEFORE IT WAS COMPLETE -

Hi everyone,

I think I have PFETPS - (Pre FET Preoccupation Syndrome).

Here are some of the symptoms:

1)  Many, many, many hours surfing FF, to the extend that I think my DH must think that I am having an internet affair!!!!!

2)  Remaining hours of each day spent thinking about FET, infertility and babies in general.

3)  Dreaming EVERY night about babies, fertility and FF

4)  Raging contrasts in positivity and negativity, in so far, one minute, I'm thinking that there is no reason in the world that my FET won't work and I'm imagining myself getting a positive result and the happiness and joy that would ensue.  Then the next minute, I'm thinking, how will it possibly work?  My embies are frozen and I kind of imagine them lying next to frozen peas and pizzas!!!!!  So, the clinic will thaw them (will they even thaw!!!!!) and then pop them back into me.  How will my body realise that this microscopic embie means the world to us.

Any other symptoms ladies

Sorry for rambling.


----------



## CarlaK

Hi Ladies!

BHopes - i started DR on 13th Jan and got 1st scan a week today to confirm ok to go ahead with Progynova!

Chablisgal - I am having FET at Care too!! Is it the Manchester Clinic? I go to the Beaumont Hospital for satelite monitoring but had EC at Manchester. I too wondered what the difference was between day1 and day 21 d/reg is... I started it on day 1 and still had a full period even when having the buserlin injections! To be honest if it doesn't work this time I am gonna enquire about the 1 D/reg injection which vikki75 mentions in her posts as it seems to be taking forever to even start on the HRT drugs and they say its approx 17 days from starting these that you can have the FET!!! All in all the FET takes longer than a fresh course - i only stimmed for 8 days (and still had too much of a response - we couldn't do the transfer and froze all 10 of our embryos).

Odriscde01 - I have PFETPS too!!!! one of my symptoms... hmmm... constantly looking at the same few pages in my diary and working out when transfer MIGHT be and what events/parties/special occasions i could/could not be pregnant for... the safe (12weekish?) date when we could tell people... not that i think about it much!!! oh and if it fails... how quickly we could start round 2!! fingers crossed we won't need to worry about that!! 

Has anyone done FET before or are most of us having our first lot of tx??

Is 17 days the norm to be on HRT before FET?? I reacted quickly to the stim drugs on ICSI and was hoping i react quicker to the progyno too!!!  - we can but hope!!!

xxxx


----------



## Cate1976

Hope everyone who's got the cold is better soon. I've had 3 colds since November, last one kicked in last Wednesday and although I'm definitely over the worst, I've got slightly sniffly nose and am getting really tired really quickly still.

Am starting d/r on 10th February. AF was 4 days late, started last Wednesday (21st) but should have started on 17th which was long enough for me to start thinking natural BFP had happened, friend of mine did tell me not to get hopes up as I've had a few 'false alarms'. I'm thinking positive about tx,  that it results in BFP.

Tx questions, on average how long do you d/r for and how long are you on the patches.

I don't know how good the embies were that were frozen, all I know is that 14 eggs fertilized and were frozen day after ec. My clinic has good success rate with FET around 35%, think national average is 25-30%? Consultant at appointment on 31st december which was follow up after freeze all said that they'll take 4 out of the freezer and if all 4 survive, will pick best 2 for et, but if any don't survive, they'll take more out until they have 4 live embies, so if they get 3 live, they'll take another 1 out of the freezer.


----------



## Truffle80

Evening ladies!!!

How lovely that we are all the same in swinging between positive and negative!!!!  It is so hard to stay positive but I was really down last cycle and v neg so am trying really hard to be upbeat this time but also not to obsess.  I do think the acu helps but it is still a massive struggle!

Welcome to everyone who is new today - so great that this thread has taken off so well.

Ordiscde1 - I am so relieved that we now have a name for this debilitating condition   Is there a cure

Chablisgal - Congrats on starting your fet.  No idea on days to start dring i'm afraid as I always start on day 21!  I know how you feel re weight gain as I have put some on following ICSI.  As this is my first FET i'm not sure what the effects are but am   thats not one of them although like you I din't mind one bit if I get my BFP.

Vikki - hope you are starting to feel better.  Am sending u loads of     thoughts 

Lexy - hope the   hurries up!  She does always seem to take her time when you really need her!!

Rosiepie - will keep everything crossed for your two embies.  I only have four myself and I am so worried that I will go through all of this and then not even get a transfer!!!  I think the fact that its all out of our control is so hard - all you can do is hope!

Carlak - lots of luck with this cycle!!!  I know how hard it is to have EC but not ET!

Bhops -  

Txxx


----------



## fozi

Hello Ladies

Could i join you?
i started down regging on the 8th of jan.
Had to go in to the clinic today for what was supposed to be a dilapan procedure, but unfortunately they found a cyst.  luckily its not doing much   so i am going back tomorrow.    hoping that everything goes well and it doesn't hurt at much as last time. 
I think i will be having FET somewhere in the 2nd and 3rd week of feb.

heres sending everyone                and hoping that there are some BFPs very soon


Fozi


----------



## Truffle80

Hi fozi and welcome to the thread!

Sounds like you haven't had things too straight forward - its hard enough when everything goes right!!!  Glad the cyst is nothing to worry about though and you are able to crack on.

   this will be our time!!


----------



## chablisgal

odriscde01 said:


> SORRY - i POSTED THIS BEFORE IT WAS COMPLETE -
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I think I have PFETPS - (Pre FET Preoccupation Syndrome).
> 
> Here are some of the symptoms:
> 
> 1) Many, many, many hours surfing FF, to the extend that I think my DH must think that I am having an internet affair!!!!!
> 
> 2) Remaining hours of each day spent thinking about FET, infertility and babies in general.
> 
> 3) Dreaming EVERY night about babies, fertility and FF
> 
> 4) Raging contrasts in positivity and negativity, in so far, one minute, I'm thinking that there is no reason in the world that my FET won't work and I'm imagining myself getting a positive result and the happiness and joy that would ensue. Then the next minute, I'm thinking, how will it possibly work? My embies are frozen and I kind of imagine them lying next to frozen peas and pizzas!!!!! So, the clinic will thaw them (will they even thaw!!!!!) and then pop them back into me. How will my body realise that this microscopic embie means the world to us.
> 
> Any other symptoms ladies
> 
> Sorry for rambling.


This had me in tears (not sure if tears of laughter or otherwise!) It is exactly how I am feeling, and you put it to succinctly!!! Its not rambling, its the truth. I am so thankful for FF. At least I know I am not the only one with PFETPS (loving the name!!) Its a chronic condition.

PS We too were married in May 06 and I too am looking to Feb 09 for FET. Lets hope we both get our longer for BFP x


----------



## Irish Dee

PFETPS Update.

So glad to see that others are suffering the same symptoms!!!

I would be absolutely lost without this website as it is the only place that I feel anyway normal.

My DH, friends and family all try to support, but only my FF buddies really understand what we all go through to try to pursue our baby dreams.

Baby dust to all.

xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies  
wow we getting a gr8 collection of ladies on here  
this is my 2nd fet last time i didnt d reg , so my consultant sed its better an more   if you do so so i am lol
my fet last time obviously ended with a negective result , but that door is closed now for me upwards an onwards i say  
i had all these symptoms of  PFETPS but you know wat i just had my first accupunture today an i actually walked out there smiling an feeling alot more   , shes de stressing me an also preparing my uterus for embies shes actaully a gr8 person ,so im feeling a 100% more   about everything next one is on thursday next week cant wait


----------



## Bhopes

Hello All,

Vikki - glad your appointment with the accupuncturist was good.  How's your cold now?  Hope it's on the way out and you feel more like you again  

Snap!  on the PFETPS!  I think I'm on here more than I actually do any work at the moment.  Just hope work doesn't notice  

Fozi - welcome, hope you get on ok tomorrow    

 to everyone else!  Am having moments wondering whether I'm making the right decisions regarding FET - anyone else in the same boat?

    to us all

Bx


----------



## Cate1976

Schedule has arrived, pre tx appointment is on 9th Feb and dr starts on 1oth. Scan to check lining thickness has been put down for 0905 on 15th March but due to bus times on Sunday, can't get up for that time and freinds with cars wouldn't be able to help either. What are chances of clinic being able to put it back a day to the 16th when we can get up for 0905? Clinic scheduled scan for IVF for aSunday but moved it to day after. Embryo Transfer iss cheduled for 19th March, schedule says to phone at 10am to make sure we have embryos to be transferred, bus times mean it'd be near 1pm before we'd be at clinic, would this be ok or are we going to have to be in Belfast before 10am and phone at 10am?


----------



## Truffle80

We have all gone v  !!!!  Hope everyone if ok!

Not much news my end except that I have been feeling a bit pants on the dring drugs.  Went for acu this eve so am hoping I will be on the up soon.  Am just now waiting for AF to arrive so I can have my first scan before starting on the tablets to build up my lining.
Have very quiet weekend planned which I am so looking forward to!!!

Cate - congrats on getting your schedule through!  The 10th is no time away!!!!  Sounds like an absolute nightmare with travel, I don't know how you are coping with all that on top of tx!!!  I don't know how your clinic works but ET is quite flexible at mine and 1pm would be fine.  Let us know what they say!

Vikki - hope you are on the mend and feeling a lot more   after acu!

Sorry I haven't done many pms but am shattered tonight!  Hope everyone else is good and looking forward to a nice weekend!

Txxx


----------



## berry55

Hi Truffle,

Just wanting to ask u a qn as i have never d/r b4 (my last cycle was short protocol) When u d/r do u get a period during that time? I'm so confused now as i thought i would get my feb af and then start drugs for x amount of days and then start tablets to bring lining.... is that completely wrong?  i'm confused!  

berryxxx


----------



## CarlaK

Hi Truffle!!!

I think most of us are waiting for confirmation of d/reg now aren't we

I have my scan and bloods on Monday and are yours on Mon or tues Vicky?? I soooo can't wait to start the Progynova!!!
Is anyone else on the Progynova?? 
i am really hoping to have ET around the 19th Feb!!!!

Keep reading all your posts about acupuncture and wondering whether i should give it a go! Has anyone got any recommendations for a practitioner in or around the North-West?

Berry: I am on the long protocol so i start d/reg injections (buserilin) on day 1 of my period and continue for 21 days (you have your full period or at least i did!) then I am starting the HRT tablets (progynova for approx 17 days until ET) as well as continuing with the injections... then i think i start progesterone pessaries a few days before ET...

Hope everyone is doing ok!!!

xxx


----------



## Truffle80

Hello all!

Berry - I thing dring can be quite different between clinics and drugs but I started on day 21 of my cycle.  I'm now awaiting my period (it usually arrives on day 26 making my cycle short at 25 days but the dring drugs have always made me a bit late in the past) and once that has arrived I have to go for a scan to check I have down regulated.  If all is ok the I start on the tablets to build up my lining.  I think I am on them for 12 days and then scanned to check I am ready for ET.  I think you always have a period during dring but check with your clinic.  Do you know when you are due to start your drugs or when you are next at the clinic?

Carlak - I would definately recommend acu as it destresses if nothing else.  I feel much better today after my appt yesterday.  Theres also quite a lot of really good stats to show it increases success rates in IVF and I am willing to give anything a go!  Its not cheap though!  I pay £25 per session and have one a week!  I know how you feel about not being able to wait to get going!  The 19th Feb is no time away now though    

Have been getting myself a bit worried as I have been having the odd cup of tea and glass of wine and haven't been as self controlled as last time!  Is everyone else being really good?

Kxxx


----------



## berry55

Truffle - thanks for that info. All i know is i've to phone clinic when my Feb AF arrives and i will be getting my basline scan done..... is that what u have done? i'm really cofused now


----------



## Truffle80

Berry - have you started on your dr drugs already?  If so thats exactly the same as me.  As soon as my af arrives I have to call my clinic for a scan.  If all is ok then I start on the tablets to build up my lining.

Does that make sense or am I confusing you further


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies  
im d regging on monday then waiting for af to show around the 8th then baseline on day 5 of af which should be around the 12th then i start the progynova for about 17 days cant wait to get started  
accu is fantastic girls it really does make you feel 100% more   well it did me  
its weird how all clinics are different with there d regging time tables   i start dregging on day cd17 but im only having the 1 injection i havent got to do that painstaking one every day thank God 
hope you girls are all good xxx


----------



## CarlaK

You have convinced me... gonna check out local accupunturists on the web now!!

I am doing my best to be good... cut back to 1 coffee a day but get terrible headaches if i cut it out completely - drinking a lot of nettle tea and i have just been to tesco to buy lots of pineapple and grapefruit juice as i keep reading its good for you! and of course the brazil nuts...

apart from that not doing much different, i eat healthily anyway (well apart from my slip up last night- indian takeaway!).

The only vitamins i take are Pregnacare Plus... 

On my clinic forms it says to aim for between 8-10 portions of fruit and veg a day...and i struggle to get more than 5 in!!! 

I can't believe how quick the last 21 days has gone!!! 

Will post on Monday after my scan xx


----------



## babybluz

Just a quick hi from me

welcome all the newbies

I will try to catch up with personals soon as i am off out now for a meal.

Good luck all 

hope everyone is OK?

TTFN XXXXX


----------



## berry55

Hi truffle,

No i haven't started d/r yet. I have to phone clinic with my feb AF and then i will be starting..... or at least thats what i think. I was told when i come in to clinic with feb AF i will be getting a scan and bloods taken. I'm sure i will also start d/r too... maybe I'm wrong lol  I'm gonna phone clinic on monday morning to find out as i just have to know now lol

xxx


----------



## chablisgal

Help!! I don't understand!!!

Dear all.. hope you keeping warm. Its freezing (and snowing!) where I am so I have put some logs on the fire and and going to watch Mama Mia!

I have just had my tx protocol through.. I was told I could start medicated FET on either Day 1 or Day 21. I have everything ready and AF not here yet so I could do Day 1, yet the protocol is saying to wait to Day 21. I have no patience at the best of times but this is just so unfair.. all the waiting is doing my head in completely!!!

Does anyone know what happens if you start Day 1? Do they do the ET on that cycle or do you still have to shut down for one cycle and then have ET at the end of the second? Has anyone started FET on Day 1 or is it generally Day 21? SOrry for all the questions, I am just confused!!!


----------



## CarlaK

Chablisgal- i started treatment on day1...

I have d/reg injections til tomorrow (day 21) when i have a scan and bloods hopefully they will confirm all ok to start HRT tablets then. 

Then you continue injections and start HRT for approx 12-17 days at which point d/reg injections stop and you start progesterone pessaries 2 days before ET... think you continue on hrt and pessaries through the 2ww and until you get your test result...

- the drugs stop your normal cycles from taking over

Hope this helps!

Carla x


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls, hope you don't mind me joining.  I'm probably abit ahead of you all though.  I am on Progynova now, scan on Wednesday then on target for ET Sat although they might leave me til next Mon.  Can't believe it Feb already, starting to panick about everything, want to cry, etc....sure its just the drugs and stress.  DH said he'll get me to cry tonight although I'll probably cry when someone leaves dancing on ice!!!


----------



## Truffle80

Hi Caroline - welcome to the thread!  ET next weekend!!!!  That will come round in no time at all!!  Lots of    

I noticed you only had a single embryo transferred last cycle.........do you mind me asking if you are having a single this time as well?

After a single transfer and subsequent fail last time I am still a bit unsure about whether I want to push for twin although my clinic are completely against it as they feel I have a high chance of success.

A cry is definately needed sometimes - these drugs do weird things to us


----------



## Caroline S

Hi Truffle.

Having 1 put back was our choice as we didn' want to be greedy - no regrets.  Our 7 frosties would normally be thawed as 4 then 3, but we've asked for 2, 2 and 3.  If both survive then both will go back in, we will be happy with just 1 though.  We are catholic and sp find the whole thing difficult to deal with, but both strongly agree that we don't want to waste any.


----------



## vikki75

hello girls 
welcome caroline  
wat a nightmare had to get to my clinc in this snow storm most of the roads are lethal then only certain train lines were running !!
but we got there had my injection for d regging (which was in my butt!! lol ) so now just got to wait for af to arrive then go for baseline so im now offically started tx yay  
hope you all doing ok xxxx


----------



## CarlaK

Hi Vikki, Glad to hear that you managed to get to your clinic for your injection!!! Not long to go now!!!

I just about made it to mine too!!! I was half an hour late and panicking the doctor would have left but thankfully they rushed me in!! 

They called me this afternoon to confirm I am ready to start the 'priming regime' so i can't wait to start taking those little pills tomorrow!! 

The new date i am fixated on is 13th Feb!!!! Just 11 days til they tell me when we can transfer the embryos!!! Woo Hoo!!!! (expecting it to be around 17th/18th but will try not to think about it yet!!! 

xx


----------



## Truffle80

This weather is mad!  You poor girls trying to get to clinics today - its enough of a pain without having to plough through snow as well!!
I am supposed to be working in Cambridge tomorrow but thats looking decidedly unlikely at the moment!  I am hoping all is ok as I want to get this visit out the way before tx is really underway!  Have to hope some of its melted by tomorrow!!

Vikki & Carlak - Great news   !!!!  Glad you both made your appts ok and all is going well.

CarolineS - I understand how you feel about not wanting any to go to waste.  I am really lucky that my clinic can refreeze the embryos so I think they may take out all 4 - see how they go and then (fingers crossed) I have at least one to transfer and maybe some can go back in the freezer!

Berry - Did you manage to talk to your clinic today??  What did they say??

AF finally arrived this morning so have been able to call clinic and arrange a scan for friday.  I should start "priming" on Sun!  Can't wait for that - trying to remember to take 3 tablets a day!  I am going to have to get a watch with an alarm or something  

Hope everyone is warm an snug at home!

Kxxx


----------



## berry55

Hey Truffle,

I didn't bother phoning my clinic as the girls on the Edinburgh Royal Infirmary forum explained to me the way that our clinic writes the letter. So basically when i get my Feb AF i phone up the clinic and i should start D/R from day 2 till day 21 then a scan to confirm and the start tablets. This all depends if my clinic can book me in to day them on day 1 or day 2 of my cycle... if they cant i have 2 wait till day 21 to start d/r..... so confusing!! lol 

How are you ?? 

berry xxx


----------



## Truffle80

So glad you have got it sorted Berry - its so horrible when you don't know what the schedule is and how it works.  I'm ok thanks.  Have been feeling a bit tired on the dr drugs but not too bad thank goodness!  Just hope the next load of drugs are ok as well!!!  Whens your af due?


----------



## berry55

Glad ur not too bad!! AF is due on the 14th!! I do hope it comes early though!!  I didn't realise u had started already! i think I'm a late starter in this forum!


----------



## Truffle80

Thats not long now!!!  Only 12 days!!!  It will come round in no time at all!!!


----------



## babybluz

Hi girls,

It's   out there

I'm sneaking on late as i got my MIL here taking up my time! 

hope our all OK?

welcome Caroline, good luck with the scan wed  

berry, glad your more sorted with your schedule but i can see why you were confused  

vicki wot a nightmare, glad you made it. hope ya   was not too cold  
bet your excited now you got your D/r injection though, as u been wishing the days away to now  

truffle if your anything like the rest of us u wont forget your tablets as ivf is ALL we think about!   hope it goes well   

Carla - roll on the 13th! I quite like the fact that were having our embies back in the most romantic month.

Lexy-  so sorry to hear about your dad how awful   
I hope AF comes soon so you have something positive to look forward to    

chablisgal, now wonder your confused! I'm starting day 21 so have no idea about starting day1   hope you get AF soon

hi to everyone else i missed

As for me I have been d/r since Thursday morning and   do I feel grouchy! not the best time to have the MIL snowed in after staying all weekend     just hope I don't blow before the snow clears! 
I haven't been sleeping either, anyone else had this happen during d/r?


----------



## Bhopes

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I've not been on here for a little while.  How are you all getting on?

Vikki - glad you got to your clinic ok - that must have been way scary in all that snow. x

Babybluz - don't worry hun, I think DR does that to all of us.  When I was DR on my fresh cycle I had trouble sleeping and nightsweats but when the stimm drugs came along, I was much better.  Hope you feel better soon x

Caroline - hello and welcome!  I'm on progynova too - well hope to be when we get to that stage!  I cried terribly on my fresh cycle, all the way through Mama Mia, would you believe it!  Hope you're feeling better   x

Chablisgirl - have you spoken to your clinic?  They're probably best to advise you.  Mine starts everyone on Day 21 which is when I started but I think all clinics are different.  Hope you're getting on ok. x

Truffle - I'm the same, can't give up my morning cuppas!  I was quite strict on my fresh cycle but I'm being easier on myself this time round. I usually have one cuppa tea, and 2 cups of coffee a day.  Have tried to increase my water in take too but that's gone to pot the last few days. So must try better today  

 to everyone I've missed, hope you're all getting on ok.    

Am onto my 2nd week of DRing now.  Getting quite tired but still no sign of AF! Does anyone know if they cancel an FET cycle if AF doesn't show?  I'm worried that my cycle isn't quite back to normal yet - took me 55 days last month to have my first natural bleed.

    to you all,

Bx


----------



## Caroline S

Evening ladies!!!

Babybluz - I didn't sleep when D/R - 3 hours a night was a good night sleep, then AF arrived and was fine again!!!!  

Bhopes - my AF was late too, started D/r Mon, AF arrived a week on Fri after, but still spot on track, so    that your cycle doesn't get cancelled.

Hello to everyone else.

Just a short messgae tonight as I'm full of cold, tired, etc...so off to bed early with relaxation CD then up early for final scan in the morning, then ET will be either the weekend, or they'll probably leave me til Mon AAAARRRRGGGGHH!!!!!  I'm scared!!!!


----------



## fozi

Hello Everyone!

Hope everyone is staying nice and cosy  

Caroline S- gosh! looks like you will be the first of us to have ET?  sending you lots of luck     and hope that all goes well.

Had my scan and bloods yesterday......will go in for another scan on friday and then start the gestone injections.......... i think my FET will be Tuesday/wednesday next week eeeeekkk!!!  

        
Fozi


----------



## vikki75

hello lovely ladies 
thanks for all your well wishes 
*Q*: are you women that are taking progynova having to do it orally or front door?? sorry  its that when i start its 4 aday an its through my lady garden gate sorry tmi lol are you lot the same
since having my d reg injection god have i been moody an very tired! but im very excited too next thursday should have my baseline woo hoo xx
lots of baby dust for us all


----------



## Bhopes

Hello All,

Vikki - I've got oral tablets to take.  Not heard about taking them any other way   Perhaps double check with your clinic?    Sorry that you're feeling tired and that - I think that's normal for DR drugs.  I'm going to bed earlier and earlier now 

Caroline/Fozi - good luck ladies      Won't be long now until your PUPO      Hope you shake your cold off too Caroline  

How's everyone else?  Hope you're all getting on ok?

Still no sign of AF - not sure whether to ring clinic or not, am     ing like crazy that they won't cancel us.  

   to you all,

Bx


----------



## babybluz

Afternoon ladies

bhopes, when is your baseline scan? If you haven't had your AF start before the scan day you will need to ring the clinic. They will just put the scan off for a week.   

Vicki, I'm also on progynova but there definitely oral tablets, 6 a day! 
What time is your baseline next Thursday? mine is same day at 12. Roll on next week.  

foz, wow, next week will come round so fast, how exciting. good luck    

caroline   hope you feel better before ET. Keep your fluids up. How did the scan go?

chablisgal,any luck with AF yet?

How is everyone else doing?

My MIL went home today, what a relief, I love her to bits but a week was far to long a visit! especially as I feel so awful and had to suppress my bad mood and bite my tongue many times. Didn't feel I could tell the hubby how I felt either, as she acts different round him.  To top it off she decided to try a gluten free diet while here, not very convenient at all!  Stress!   not what you need during treatment  
Sorry about the little moan  
This week has gone so slow, hope next week comes faster, as it seem most of us have a date to count down to then.

Anyone got special plans for valentines this year?

BB xxx


----------



## CarlaK

Hi All!

Caroline & fozi: oh my gosh not long to go for you now!!!!! We need to start a timeline so we know when everyones ET's are... I keep getting confused cos i don't understand some of the protocols you are on!!

Vickki - i take my progynova orally too but sounds like you are doing a very diff protocol to me... mine feels pretty much the same as the full icsi minus the EC! I am taking 2 pills for 5 days then 4 pills for 4 days then 6 pills until i am ready for ET... and carrying on with the buserilin injections until i start progesterone.

Bhopes - fingers crossed you get AF and everything goes ahead as planned!!!xx

babybluz- is next thurs the day they will tell you when you can have ET? sorry to be a bit thick but can't work out who is on what type of treatment! Mine is the day after!!! 

Hi to everyone!!

I am getting really excited now and just wishing the days away!!!!!!

xx


----------



## babybluz

Hi Carla,

yes its hard to keep up without a list, maybe one of us should do one.

I have my D/R scan next thurdsay, that will tell them if i can start the progynova drugs, that will hopefully make some of my symptoms better. my estimated ET is around the 25th feb, the week after you


----------



## Bhopes

Hi All,

I think a timeline is a great idea - not sure how to get one on here tho'  

Babybluz - I'm supposed to have my baseline on Tues next week.  Will ring them if no AF but I'm just not sure when... Monday maybe too late & Friday is their EC day so doubt I'll get to speak to a nurse and the admin staff aren't very helpful.  Perhaps I'll give them a call tomorrow see if I can speak to a nurse.  Hope you feel more relaxed now that MIL has gone  

CarlaK - thanks for the AF wishes, I just hope she appears soon    I'm taking 3 tablets a day so I guess we're all on slightly different protocols. 

Good luck & lots of       to everyone,

Bx


----------



## babybluz

Feb FET cycle 




NAME          D/R     D/R SCAN       SCAN       ET              OTD           
Babybluz      29/1       19/2                        4/3                             
Berry55       now on 10th march- good luck                                       
BHopes        26/1       10/2                                                           
CarlaK         11/1        2/2                        19/2                             
CarolineS                   4/2                          9/2   20/2          
Cate1976      10/2       15/3                        19/3                            
Caz s              ?                                                                            
Chablisgal     8/1                                       1/2                              
dragonfly151                                                                                
fozi                                                         16/2                    
Jomag                       11/2                        26/2                              
Lexey               ?                                                                         
Minette                     20/2                        9/3                               
Mooo                                                                                          
Moraki          5/2                                                                          
Nats210         -           -           13/2          17/2                              
Odriscde01   8/2        25/2                                                            
Rosiepie         -           -            7/2           14/2                              
SarW          25/1      12/2                                                            
Trinity                                                      17/2                            
Truffle80      24/1      5/2                                                              
Veng                        28/1                        14-16/2               
Vikki75         2/2        12/2                       26 -27/2                        






Well I had a bit of time on my hands so did a chart, its a bit crude but will help us keep track.
If I have missed you or want me to fill in the blanks next to your name just say and I can update it.
BBxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
doc sed doing it the way she sed is cos its more concentrated an thicikens the lining quicker i did do it last time too but its so tricky to keep it on your finger an insert it tmi i know  
so thats the way im doing it  
babybluz hun im having et around the 28 feb - 1st march hun xxxxx
well af dance for all that need it including me for sunday 
[fly]                    [/fly]


----------



## fozi

Hello!

Babybluz thanks for doing the timeline. must have taken you ages!!!


Fozi


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello everyone,

I'm starting to get quite excited now that I'm going to start d/r on Sunday.

Babybluz, thanks for doing the chart, makes me feel very nervous when I see my name with all the other hopefulls!!!

Baby dust to everyone and many, many BFP's all round.

Dee
x


----------



## CarlaK

Well done babybluz!! the chart looks fab and now i can finally get to grips with where we all are!!
Feel a little guilty as i suggested it then 'virtually' sat back and watched whilst you did the hard work!    

xx


----------



## Truffle80

Hello all,

V quick post from me as i'm shattered!  Had to drive to Luton and then cambridge for work yesterday and then back today!  The roads were actually really good but feel like I have missed all the fun of the snow 

Think the timeline is great babyluz!!!  Can you put my dr scan down as 5th Feb?  Also - I am a terrible sleeper when dring!  Not sure if its the drugs or just all the worry about the IVF but I can't get to sleep and then seem to constantly wake up!!!  Have been a bit better this cycle though!

Fozi - you must let me know how you get on with the gestone!!!  I am going on those as well and have been warned they can be a bit    Glad scan was ok!

Caroline - hope you are feeling better!!?? 

Bhopes - heres some             for your AF to get a move on!!

Hope evryone else is ok!

Kxxx


----------



## babybluz

Just a quickie,

done those few updates, I don't mind keeping it up to date if every one thinks its useful.

Carla i thought a while ago we could do with a timeline, its nice to see where everyone  it at.

anyway me and the hubby gonna curl up on the sofa and watch a film

TTFN XXXXX


----------



## Caroline S

Well I've had a pretty good day today.  At my scan the dr said that 8 was the magic number and my lining was 8.2, so Monday for ET and start pessaries tomorrow night!!!     Have to phone the clinic on Sunday to find out what time they want me, but soooo pleased taht everything so far is going to plan.  I then approached the boss and booked Monday off as an IVF day, then told him that I'm being sedated so cannot work Tuesday, so he wanted to fill in the sick form there and then!!!!  I said that I didn't know how long I'd be off for as last time my BP kept dropping, anyway he is now on leave for 10 days and have told everyone else that I'll be off all next week.

BB - great timeline, thanks!!!

Vikki - on tablets too, start cyclogest pessaries tomorrow - 2 a night!!

Fozi - we can be on 2ww together!!!!

Still full of stinky cold and now have a pounding headache, so another early night for me!!!!!

Hello to everyone else!!!!!  Sorry run out of steam for more personnals!!!


----------



## Cate1976

Great timeline Babybluz.

I'm on tablets for the Progynova, my schedule tells me how many I have to take each day. Glad I'm not doing it through garden gate. Up to clinic on Monday to get drugs. Looking forward to getting started and just hoping and  ing that everything goes smoothly this time. 

If I get BFP PLEASE God, how do I calculate EDD, I did it as 40 weeks from ET which would put EDD at Christmas Eve but then thought no it needs to be from before then. Test day is 2nd April. Due date calculator on FF is only for IVF and there doesn't appear to be one for FET or do I put ET date in where you'd put EC for IVF?


----------



## rosypie

well, ivf dates are 38 weeks from EC so i guess they do something similar for FET cycles less a few days... (the 40 week thing is when you count from LMP). yes, i already calculated myself a rough due date too  . ttc insanity fully set in now...

i'm taking progynova right now and going in for a monitoring scan on saturday. i'm not downregging so not sure where i fit in the timeline anyway. they reckon on doing the transfer next weekend(ish). we've only got 2 embryos though so we might not even get that far. i found ivf so much less confusing    

anyone got headaches on progynova?


----------



## Cate1976

I know the side effects of d/r, am using Suprecur again, only got mood swings about 7 days after starting just in time for weekend before my birthday and when Baby P was in headlines.

What are the side effects of Progynova?

For due date I was wondering if you do 38 weeks from ET. Due date calculator does it as 40 weeks from 2 weeks before EC for IVF.


----------



## Caroline S

Not sure what side effects there are with Progynova.  I've got headaches and lack of sleep again, but then again I'm full of cold and been coughing all night so not sure if its the drugs or cold

As for EDD....very confusing as we are counted as being pg before ET if you go with 40 weeks, but think we are 38wks.  I'm not worrying too much until get BFP but have just counted 9 months so expect around beginning of Nov? Not sure if that right though??


----------



## rosypie

i'm pretty stressed with DP's work situation (her whole department have gone part time), that could account for the headaches too... who knows...

i used one of those calculator things and got an early nov date too (assuming ET on 14th Feb). it really is 
very stange to think that if i get a bfp this time then i'm actually pregnant already. sitting here a week before ET and pregnant already  . no wonder i'm confused


----------



## vikki75

hi hunnies 
cate1976 using the ff due date calender i go by your first day of your last period (LMP) dont know if that would help you x  on my edd its coming up i think 14 november  
good luck to yous having et xxxxxxxxx   
the progynova i just got really moody lol last time


----------



## Bhopes

Hello Gang!

Babybluz - the timeline is excellent!  Thanks for doing that for us.  Will really help with knowing who's who and where   Hope you had a lovely evening and watched a good film x

Cate1976 - I think there are a number of online calculators out there which can work out your EDD.  Perhaps speak to your clinic too to find out when/if they do a scan?  I know at mine they do one at week 5 or 7 (can't remember which!)  and hopefully that'll give an idea of dates. Hope that helps sweetie. x

Caroline s - you're so close now, that's really good news about your lining, are you getting excited?    

Rosypie - how you getting on with the progynova?  how many are you taking?  Try drinking lots of water/fluids, might help with the headaches.  Hope your DPs work gets sorted out soon.  

Vikki/Truffle - thanks for the AF dances    Still no sign although do feel abit crampy and tender.  Have just rung clinic and the lovely nurse said not to worry, still come in for the baseline and they'll keep me DRing until I do bleed.  So that's really put my mind at ease.  Of course, i guess I may be in March now rather than Feb!  Hope you're both doing ok? x

 to everyone else, hope you're all doing ok?

   to everyone!

Bx


----------



## nats210

Hi Ladies
Thought I may join you. I am due to go for ET on the17th Feb, currently taking progynova, lining scan on Friday 13th! 
This is our first FET so trying to stay positive.
Started drinking lots of water, glass of pineapple juice, handful of brazil nuts, milk etc any other tips?

Hope to get to know you over the next month, another roller coaster to ride.

Nats
xBest of luckx


----------



## Caroline S

Nats - welcome!!!

B - Not really excited, more scared and worried.  Whenever I get stressed, I'm ill and have come home sick today with cold, dizziness and feeling sick, lack of sleep and appetite probably doesn't help.  I want to be excited and was last time - our first go, but don't want to get excited this time round as I don't want too much disappointment if you know what I mean.  We are trying to stay positive, but just think what if it doesn't happen this time?  We still have more fosties, but can we afford another FET just yet?  Anyway, taking one day at a time...first step GET RID OF THIS BLINKIN' COLD!!!!    

Hello everyone else, sorry if I sound down today, just my head is spinning


----------



## Moraki

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well   

Hope you dont mind me joining your thread?!

This is my first FET cycle and I have started down regulating today.

I have    blasts in waiting n   they will survive the thaw, Im so anxious.

babybluz- perhaps you could add me to the time line.

Take care and Good luck to us all


----------



## Jomag

Hi all

Hope you don't mind me joining in.  

I am scheduled for first FET on 26th Feb.  Am down regging on Suprefact and haven't had too many side effects, except for feeling a bit tired at night.  Am just a bit worried because I haven't taken AF yet and am due my scan to confirm I have down regged on Weds.  If I don't take it does that mean I haven't down regged yet?  I really want to get onto the next stage now and am going to be disappointed if I have yet another delay.  This is my first ICSI attempt which started in Sept 08 - but after managing 9 embies they all had to be frozen due to risk of OHSS.

Also, does anyone have any opinions on acupuncture?  I went to a place in our local shopping centre this week and they seemed ok, but I was put off when they demanded £360 up front for 8 sessions over the next 3 weeks!  I only paid them for the session I had as their hard sell really put me off and I didn't fancy going back.  However, I'm very scared of regretting not having done it at some point in the future.

Would really appreciate some advice!


----------



## Truffle80

Hello all and especically to those new to the thread!!!  

Had horrific morning trying to get to clinic for scan!!!  Really awful snow so we set off at 6.30 for my 8.45 appt!  It took us 2 1/2 hours to do a 45 min journey and the M4 was appauling!!!  Anyhow - scan was fine and have successfully d/r'd so am starting on Progynova on Sun!!! Next scan is 19th Feb and then all being well blast transfer on 27th!

Am staying on the warm for the rest of the day - clinging to my cup of decaf tea! 

Jomag - is the 26th your transfer day  If so you are only 1 day ahead of me!!  I would definately recommend acupuncture as its really relaxing and I feel it helps.  I would however, avoid anywhere that is asking you for a load of money up front!  That seems quite unprofessional to me.  I pay my acupuncturist £25 per session and have an appt once a week although I will be having 2 on transfer day!  Hope you find someone good - mine ends up being a bit of a councellor as well poor woman! 

Moraki - congrats on starting to dr today!!!  Its great when its finally kicked off!

Caroline S -    hope you are feeling better today!

Nats - I think juice, nuts and milk are the only ones I know about!!!  How have you found the Progynova?  I haven't taken it before and was wondeirng if theres any side effects.  ET on the 17th!!!  Thats in no time at all!!!

Bhopes - any sign of that naughty AF yet

Vikki, Cate, Rosypie, babybluz, fozi, carla, odriscde - hope you are all ok!

Kxxx


----------



## Jomag

Thanks for that Truffle!

This thread must be a lucky one... just after posting my last reply, I got AF... which I have been waiting on for a week.  So hopefully I will be ready to move to the next stage on Weds.  I have also just got myself an appointment for acupuncture on Weds - with someone who comes highly recommended.  I agree, the hard sell with that other place was totally unprofessional and I just couldnt take them seriously after that.  DH has already spent almost £6k on this so far, so I didn't fancy asking him for another £360.

Yes, my transfer is on 26th (all being well).. you cant take anything for granted with any of this can you!  We have 9 frosties and they are going to thaw 5 first and then in pairs after that if need be.  They were frozen on day one so no idea what quality they will be.  Just got to hope and pray that we will get two good enough to transfer.

I look forward to hearing how you get on with it all.  Sprinkling lots of baby dust your way.

Oh, also... just bought one of Zita Wests books.  Full of great tips.  I always have cold hands and cold feet and she says that probably means a cold womb as well (no good for babies!).  Therefore, I'm off to invest in some thick wooly socks and a pair of good gloves.  The acupuncture girl also suggested a hot footbath every night before going to bed!


----------



## nats210

Hi Ladies

Truffle I have been fine on progynova just bloated or is it all the bits I keep snacking on naughty girl. Good news about your scan but what a horrible journey.

Jomag glad AF has turned up, interesting about cold hands & feet I also suffer from them. Hope the 26th is lucky for you all it's my Dad's
birthday.

Hello to everyone
Nats
x


----------



## Bhopes

Afternoon Ladies!

Friday at last!!  Thought the weekend would never come  

Welcome Nats210, Moraki and Jomag! We're certainly growing in numbers  

Jomag - I'm the same as you with 9 embies frozen on day one.    Am Dring at the mo and waiting for AF to appear but she's taking her time so i guess that'll put ET back if I get that far.  Thanks for the Zita West tip, I've always got cold hands & feet so that's a useful tip to know.  When I was stimming on my fresh cycle, I had a hot water bottle on my tummy every night and I know others use wheat bags, so that might help?  

Truffle - Sorry you had a nightmare to get to your scan but it's good news now that you can start the prognyova.  Keep wrapped up warm too.  Still no sign of naughty AF, but I can still go in for a scan next week so hopefully will find out what's what. 

Caroline S - Really sorry you're feeling so rotten with your cold.  I know what it's like I've had the bug going around 3 times in as many months.  Really knocks you out.  Last time I ended up going to the surgery and was told paracetamol, DVD and duvet.    Still took some time to shift so do rest and relax as much as you can.    

Hello to everyone else!  Hope you're all ok and have relaxing and warm weekends!  

Bx


----------



## Jomag

Nats - good luck on 17th Feb.. that's only 11 sleeps away... you lucky thing!!

Truffle - all the best with Progynova on Sunday.  I'm not looking forward to that bit myself, sounds a bit yukk.  But hey... it gets us one step closer!

Bhopes - you and I seem to be fairly much at the same stage.  Hope AF appears before your scan next week.  Now that I am a Zita West convert... I would suggest lots of visualisation that it is on its way.  I am told alot of this is mind over matter!  If you haven't already got one, go invest in a good old fashioned electric blanket!!  I sound like a right granny, but keeping everything warm does seem to be very important.  By the way, are you on Synarel sprays for d/r or injections?

I'm taking my mum to a wee place called Bushmills for the weekend (Northern Ireland), so am really looking forward to that.  Just hope the snow doesn't stop us getting there.  It doesnt seem to be just as bad over here as it is on the mainland.

My DH has been doing my injections for the last few weeks, so I had to learn to do them myself last night as I won't have him with me this weekend.  Never thought I would have been able to give myself injections.. just shows you what you can do when you have to.

Have a nice relaxing weekend girls.  Positive thoughts!

Jo x


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies 
welcome newbies  
times going so fast  
been suffering with the worst headache since my dreg injection   couldnt even get to my accu appointment cos my eyes went blurry so got to go on monday now an i cant wait!!! i strongly recommend accupunture its fantastic  
got my iron level bloods back an yay its gone back up to 12.2 so glad it did it was on 8.4   when i was in hospital with ohss in december  
just waiting for af to show its ugly head an im off for baseline   it turns up soon 
good luck to you all an cant wait to see our board with BFP


----------



## babybluz

Afternoon ladies, hope your all wrapped up warm with all this snow  

Welcome nats210,moraki and jomag, I have put you all on the timeline on page 9. good luck all with you tx   

rosipie, I have fitted you in the timeline sweetie, don't want you left out   Good luck with your scan tomorrow 
Being 2 weeks pg before ET is freaky lol, I am also confused with the fact that our snowbabies are months old before the ET or are they days old frozen in time?! -just to confuse matters more  

Cate,I think for the EDD you need to put in your last AF before ET. I did mine too   came up as 4 Nov 09  

carolineS  awwww  hope you start to feel better soon, keep you vit c and zinc up to get rid of that cold. Try to keep positive  
Good luck with ET on monday, what time you having it?   

Vikki aww I know how u feel I also have had a bad head since D/r   Good news about the iron levels, were you also on the horrid iron tablets? Hope AF comes soon x

jomeg, hope you have a great weekend away and well done giving yourself the injection. do you have an auto injector pen?

bhopes, anything planed for the weekend?  I hope AF comes soon. 

truffle, what a nightmare journey, glad you made it though as its good news.   I will be on the progynova so you will have to post any symptoms u get to let me know what I'm in for! I am hoping i feel better on it than the d/r .

chabisgal, have you had ET yet?

How is everyone else?

I am also waiting for AF to come before my scan next week, still not sleeping too good. 
Planning a nice quiet weekend as we don't get many without visitors staying.

Hope you all have a nice weekend


----------



## Caroline S

evening girls!!!

Welcome to the newbies!!!

Well I've had another day home sick, slept for 12 hours last night and has a few naps during the day and I am pleased to say I feel loads better thank you!!!

Started the pessaries last night, feels like we are almost there now!!!

Whoever said about the cold hands and feet - me too!!!!  The reflexology is supposed to help with that and I wear bed socks, might do more next week and walk around in my hiking socks!!!!    I have the Zita West CD which talks about visualisation, so hope it all works, but have to put my cold hands on my stomach, so will have to boil them before I listen to the CD when the embies are on board!!!    

Having reflexology again tomorrow, so looking forward to that and maybe a soak in the jacuzzi too!!

Have to ring the clinic on Sunday for our app times for Monday.  Hope the snow goes away, my dad is already panicking incase we can't get to Leeds on Monday, and if the staff can't get in!!!  Think he is more stressed than we are!!!   

Anyway, off to eat my tea....not in the mood for cooking or eating so been to Asda for a ready made fish pie!!


----------



## minette

Hi!

I've started D/R for my first FET, but AR not started yet. Hopefully will soon. So will be around the same time as you guys!

I'm new to this site, so it's been great to see how many people are going through the same thing, makes me feel much less abnormal!

Good luck to you all


----------



## mrsh77

hello Ladies,

I'm on line tonight trying to make time fly as I have decided I am testing tomorrow am and I just want it to be here now. Clinic said to test on Thursday but I can't hold on that long so sonna start tomorrow. Also want to do any celebrating/ crying on the weekend so I can pull myself together in time for work on Monday. Hope you are all well and your 2WW's are flying by.


----------



## Cate1976

Have just done the due date calculator on FF. Put scheduled ET date in where it asks for EC/Ovulation and it gave 10th December as due date and 19th November for twins.


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello lovely ladies,

1st day of Down regulating down and looking forward to the 25th for my baseline scan.

God, this ivf business is hard isn't it??

Dee


----------



## vikki75

hello girls 
got my af on time yesterday so baseline on thursday   should be starting progynova on the 14 th 
getting closer 
got my accu this afternoon cant wait xx
hope al you girls are doing ok xx


----------



## Bhopes

Morning Girls!

Hope you all had good weekends?  

Welcome mrsh77 and minette!  This site is great for support, it's really helped me get through these past few months and I wouldn't know where I'd be without FF  

Mrsh77 -  fingers crossed for you today    

Minette - how are you finding the DR?  Try not to worry about AF  

Vikki - glad AF turned up for you, she turned up for me y'day too so I'm happy again.  Just got to get through my scan now    Hope you have a good accu session this afternoon.

Caroline S - hope you've had a relaxing weekend and that your cold is on it's way out.  Sleep is really the best cure.  Keep wrapped up warm and those bed socks on.  I have to have them too as my feet get so cold in bed  

Jomag - thanks for your advice, I'm mad for hot water bottles so always make those up to keep me warm in bed - daren't mix them with an electric blanket tho' as I'm a bit of a walking disaster zone!   How you getting on?

Babybluz - how was your weekend?  Hope you managed to relax a little?  

Odriscde01 - that's good news on starting DR.  How did it go?  Are you on buserelin?  Sorry I can't remember who's on what.

Hello to everyone I've missed, sorry I must get on with some work.  Hope you all have a good day today.

Love

Bx


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls

Everyone seems to be getting on well.  That's another weekend over, so we are all getting closer to our transfers!  Mine is due 26th Feb, which feels like a lifetime away!! 

Good luck to everyone waiting for AF - I was at that stage last week and it is so frustrating.  I was so frightened my whole timetable would be put back.  Am due to go for my scan on Weds to see if d/r has been successful and then its on to the Progynova.  Should I expect any big side effects with that?

Had a lovely relaxing weekend away with my mum, although I had to catch myself on a few times because I realised that I was talking alot about the treatment.  I couldnt seem to help myself talking about injections, or scans or appointments .... I wonder is everyone else the same or I am the only saddo who is all consumed by this process.  For the first time ever I am looking at babies everywhere now and feeling a bit emotional.  I was never really like that before.  Must be the suprefact injections playing about with my hormones!

Anyway, hope everyone had a nice cosy weekend keeping everything warm.  My chinese acupuncture lady told me, "cold hands and cold feet means cold tummy... not happy home for baby!".  So get working on those happy homes!  I am also trying to take Zita West's advice and drink 2 ltrs of water a day, but I am never at my desk with having to run to the loo every half hour!  Hopefully, it will be worth it.


----------



## Caroline S

What a day!!!!
Morning:
All was going well.  I went to bed at 10.30 with Lorazepam, Zita West and pessaries....zzzzzzzzz

2.30am I could hear a loud moaning noise, woke up to find DH was not in bed with me, nor had he been to bed.  I ran downstairs to find him collapsed on the lounge floor and he had been vomiting!! (DH is diabetic, so this was a hypo).  Rang 999, couldn't speak due to Lorazepam and asked for 999 for poorly husband!!  Anyway an Ambulance came, gave him glucose and he continued to vomit, so they took him in.  I cleaned up, the best I could and went to bed.

Anyway 7am, phoned A/E and DH was ready to come home, so phoned my wonderful parents.  Dad went to collect him, mum came to help me clean up.  DH still wasn't well so mum came with me.

Oh, the embrologist phoned to say only 1 survived the thaw, but it is good quality at 6 cells, so sticking with the 1!!!!

    let it work after all that.

Afternoon:
MIL and FIL came to babysit DH!!!!  And then they went to but me a lasagne!!!  Bless parents!!!!

Got there with a nicely full baldder.  Prof B wasn't there yet.  I went in first, so was able to see the room properly and make myself comfy....chatted to the nurse about our traumatic day.  The nice lady dr popped in to say the Prof B was on his way and he knows that we had problems last time.  Totally different....he came in and said hello, took it all very slowly, helping me get into position and talking through what he was doing.  I kept counting mississippi's to stay calm.  It hurt at one point, but he took his time and was very careful.  So I AM NOW PUPO!!!!       

So really happy this time with LGI.  I think they are a good clinic, but there are a few occassions when you wonder just how good they are.  At this point last time we felt let down, but now I am full of confidence should we have to do that again!!

Please let this embie stay       

Sorry for the me post.  Hope everyone else is ok!!!


----------



## Irish Dee

Well lovely ladies,

Day 2 of down regulatting finished.  I'm sniffing Synarol and find it not too harsh.  Only real side effects for me are the odd hot flush and a little tiredness.

Wish it was the 25th and I could get things going!!!!


----------



## vikki75

caroline     congrats on being our first pupo girl xxx   sorry to hear about DH hope his ok now  
i was also told about my cold feet by my accupuncturist got to keep them warm  
cant wait for my af to end now lol getting on my nerves was watching saving babies on home an health last nite an did nothing but   lol my hormones 
cnat wait for thursday to come for my baseline so i can get started only 19 days till et hopefully seems forever away  
hope you girls are all doing good 
hello to all the newbies on this thread good luck with your tx   were all here to support you x
lots of


----------



## Bhopes

Morning Girls!

OMG Caroline S, what a day you had!  I would have been a wreck with worry.  But the good thing is now your PUPO     , that's great news!  Hope you're taking it easy?  Have you got anytime off? Keeping everything crossed for you x

Odridcde01- well done on your dr-ing.  I have hot flushes and get really tired by the afternoon - am going to bed earlier these days x

Vikki - Good luck for Thurs, keeping my fingers crossed for you too    

Jomag - sounds like you had a lovely weekend.  Don't worry if you think your talking too much about tx - I do all the time    I find drinking so much really hard to do but hopefully it'll all be for the best in the end. x

Well, had my baseline this morning and they've given me the go ahead to start the tablets tomorrow - yipppppeeee!  So onto the next stage.  My lining was thinner, I think, than my fresh cycle so hope that's a good sign  

   to everyone,

love

Bx


----------



## Jomag

Hey Caroline... that is such good news (not about DH, obviously!  hope he is ok).  I hope you are keeping your feet up and taking care of your precious little embie.  You lucky thing!!  I imagine it is going to be a long 2 weeks, but try to enjoy the time and think positive thoughts.  Remember to do lots of visualisation on him/her settling into a nice warm comfy place, where they will want to stay for a very long time!

Bhopes.. glad you got the go ahead to start your tabs.  Hopefully, I won't be far behind you if my baseline is ok tomorrow.  Fingers crossed.  Keep me posted on how you get on with the Progynova.

Vikki .. Good luck with your baseline on Thursday - you and I should both be onto the next stage by the weekend.  yippee.

Odrisc... the synarel spray should be ok, I loved marking off the days when I was taking it because it feels like you are on it such a long time.  However, I bet it will fly by.  I had the sprays in Oct and I just remember they made me a bit tired and emotional after a few weeks.  My mood wasnt improved because I decided to dye my hair dark brown when I was on them (I've been blonde forever) and I looked a wreck.  So not a good move.  Try to stay away from the hairdressers when you are on them.  For some reason all this treatment has really damaged the condition of my hair.  I have almost spent as much on conditioners and shampoos as I have on IVF.  Well, not quite!


----------



## Caroline S

Thank you all for your wonderful messages.  We are doing much better in our house.  DH is just attention seeking, so have to get our BFP so that I can get the attention back!!! lol    

Hope you are all doing ok with your treatment.  

I have slept loads today, so only a short message today, sorry!!!

I keep listening to the Zita West CD, and falling asleep to it, but really good for visualisation!!


----------



## babybluz

Afternoon ladies,

Wow its all go at the moment here, so exciting 

[fly]  CAROLINE is PUPO [/fly]

Caroline, blimey what a night/day you had! How is your hubby now? hope he is doing better now 
How many did you have thawed? when is your official test date?
congratulations on being pupo and good luck with the 

odriscde, hope the D/r is still going OK, some say the sniffing is not nice so glad your finding it bearable, I wish I could tell you it will be the 25th before you know it but it feels like I'm d/r for ever!

Vikki, glad AF arrived on time and I'm with you counting the minutes till Thursday b/l scan

bhopes, Whooo glad your lining nice and thin now your onto the next milestone , hope to catch you up on thursday 

jomag, funny you should say about your hair, I just thought i was having a bad hair week! good luck with the BL scan tomorrow  
Glad your weekend was nice and i am sure your mum will be just as excited as you and didn't mind talking about ivf all the time, and no your not alone its all i can think about too but my hubby don't like to keep talking about it, I think he is scared of getting his hopes up too much.

mrsh77, hello and welcome. Did you do your test? I hope it was a BFP  

minnette, hello and welcome, good luck with your treatment.  have you got any dates yet and so can add you to our growing list?

Hope everyone else is doing OK?

I had a quite weekend, my SIL came round sunday but I never mind her coming to stay, we had a nice long chat about treatment that got my hubby talking, he opened up about being scared something bad will happen to me after what happened last time with the ohss (bless I love him so much) and not wanting to get his hopes up too much in case it don't work.
My AF arrived with vengeance too on sunday, just hope it has stopped before Thurs scan so I can get my lady garden trimmed/waxed  
Hope I have made sense as my arthritis has flared up the past few days so I'm dosed up on strong painkillers at the moment.

Good luck everyone


----------



## Cate1976

caroline: Congratulations on being PUPO. I love that expression.

I started d/r today and am feeling really positive. Had pre tx appointment yesterday and nurse went through everyhting with us including what can go wrong. She soon got the measure of us that I'm the optimistic one and DH is the realistic one.


----------



## veng

I'm so excited and nervous   i had my scan and the nurse said my womb thickness is text book so,
i start my gel tonight thats instead of pessaries ,they defrost my day one embryo's which i have 4 Thursday ,i call them Friday afternoon to see how many make it then they defrost my 2 embryo's that are day 2 Friday ,and i call sat morning to see how many total i have to see if we can make it to Monday ,so my transfer should be sat or Monday


----------



## minette

Hi everyone!

It's just taken me about an hour to read this thread! There's too many of you!

AF finally arrived on sunday, so baseline scan is 20th Feb with ET planned for 9th March.

Synarel not too bad, just a few headaches!

You all seem to be a bit ahead of me - good luck to you all - sending lots of    and  

D/R seems to go on for ever - wish I was at some kind of scan so I knew everything on track!

Sorry you have all been ill & had very stressful ET day!!!!!!!

Will post again soon, and will try to learn who you all are - still a bit confused at the mo! I need to make myself a chart!!!!


----------



## Bhopes

Morning!

Just popping on quickly to send lots of         to Jomag, Vikki, Babybluz and everyone for their upcoming scans (sorry I'm losing track of who's when).  Keeping everything crossed for you all x

Caroline - glad you're resting up.  Hope DH is looking after you  

Veng - that's fab news!  I'm so excited for you, these dates sure have come round quick  

Cate - glad you started DRing.  

Woke up this morning with the most horrendous headache, have taken two paracetamols which aren't touching it.  Don't think it could be the progynova as it started before I took the tablet  

Good luck everyone!

Bx


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls

This thread is out of control... so many people in the same boat!!  At least I know I'm not the only one going through all this!

Babybluz - I hope you have a better hair week coming up.  I usually have nice bouncy curls, which can now only be described as shaggy, frizzy, split ended waves.  It is not a good look.  When my hair is a mess I feel a mess.  Anyone know of any good shampoo/conditioners for damaged blonde hair?? I'm getting desperate here.

Veng - you must be so excited, it's not long now before you find out how many embies you have.  I really hope you get two really strong ones to put back.  I have 9 day one frosties, so no idea what quality they are.  Wont it be such a relief when you actually get as far as the transfer.  So many hurdles to get over, but its all looking good so far.

Minette - my baseline is today with Et planned for 26th Feb, so I'm just a bit in front of you.  Will keep you posted.

Caroline - hope you are taking it easy and that DH is feeling better.  He needs to be on top form to take care of you.  Positive thoughts hon.

JoM x


----------



## veng

minette 
I'm glad AF turned up for you so you can have baseline ,mine was late too ,funny how its late when you want it  i hope you headaches go away 


Bhopes 
i hope your Bhopes clears up too 

Jomag
i have the same hair as you curly,shaggy blonde hair frizzy if i try and brush it Gr  so i have it curly with a little serum and mousse,or i hot iron it straight,
your right IVF/FET is like one hurdle after another i can't wait to have my embryo's in


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi Ladies,

Mind if I join in?? I have my DR Bloodtest tomorrow morning and hope to start the Progynova on the 15th. This is our first FET, following ICSI in November. We have 3 Frosties and I am praying we will get at least one to put back in!

I have been reading through the thread and trying to get my head around who is who, I think I am at around the same point in the cycle as Babybluz and Vikki.

Interesting about the cold feet thing, I am sitting here with socks and totes toasties on and still have cold feet! I think I will invest in a hot water bottle. Hands are warm though!

I have been on Synarel for the DR, am completely knackered and seem to get headaches most afternoons, also have a brain of mush, I can't remember whether I am coming or going. It is good to see that I am not the only one with these symptoms.

Congratulations to Caroline S for being PUPO, how exciting!

Hope to get to know you all over the next few weeks.

Dx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello everyone,

JoMag, John Freda Frizz Ease Mousse is the best thing in the world for curly hair.  When you come out of the shower, barely towel dry your hair and then put loads and load of the mousse in and let it dry naturally.  I swear, you will have the curliest, bounciest hair in the world.  The best in the world!! I've trialled every single mousse/gel/lotion and potion for curly hair in the last few years and can put my money on John Freda.

Good luck to everyone.

Dee


----------



## berry55

AF has arrived   

I'm  Gonna phone clinic first thing in the morning.... hopfully will be starting D/R on friday (which will be day 2 of my cycle) Bring it on!! 

How is everyone else doing? 

xxx


----------



## CarlaK

Hi Ladies!!!

This thread is getting sooooo big!!!!

I can't keep up with who is where but gonna have a quick look at babybluz' timeline to see if I can work it all out!!!

I too always have cold hands and feet but whatever i do it still takes forever to warm up... have been trawling the net for a heated blanket but so far no joy (super kingsize needed!!) they only have the fleecy ones which i don't fancy!

Jomag.... I am having bad hair days lately too!!! mainly since i started the Progynova! All of a sudden it has gone really dry!!!

I can't remember who mentioned having hair coloured during treatment but I made this mistake too!!! Whilst on the full ICSI treatment in sept!! I always had blonde hair but decided i absolutely had to try being a brunette!!! Loved it at first but now I am desperate to be blonde again!!!! What was i thinking??!!!

I have my scan and bloods tomorrow at 7:30am ... so keeping my fingers crossed that we can have ET Early next week!!!   

Congratulation to Caroline S!!!!!! I spent weeks wondering what PUPO actually meant but woke up this morning and thought... Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!!!!!  (what does it actually stand for??)

Hope everyone is doing well and not suffering too much!!! I found my headaches disappeared when i started the Progynova... but I also have more trouble sleeping now and feel ridiculously tired all the time!!!

Lots of Hugs!!! (Hoping i can update the timeline chart with a new ET date tomorrow!!

Carla xxx


----------



## Caroline S

Carla, I know what you mean with these abreviations....seems so obvious when you know the answer. PUPO is prgenant until proven otherwise.  I have spent the last 4 months trying to work out OTD and hopeing to work it out beofre someone asked me when mine was, then last week I saw it on someones ticker....Official Test Date!!  I have worked out the test date, just no O....how silly of me!!!    

Hope the scans and bloods went well today!!!

Hello to everyone else...how are we all doing

Well I've slept again for 11 hours!!!  Good job I'm sick this week (cough cough!!    )....don't know how I'll make it in to work on Monday!!


----------



## Jomag

Hi all

Had my baseline scan yesterday and started the progynova this morning.  Had an acupuncture session yesterday also and after being complete shattered the night before, I went home and cleaned the house, caught up on my ironing, made a nice dinner.  I am not sure if it is psychological, but who cares!

Dee... Thanks for the John Frieda tip, will call in at Tesco on way home and buy some.  I had been using Loreal Curl Mousse, which is normally great for me.. but my hair looks like straw at the moment and DH is complaining about the amount of different shampoos and conditioners in the shower these days!

CarlaK - Good luck for tomorrow's scan.  Not long now then to ET.  Lucky thing.

Hi Dragonfly.. welcome to the thread!  Hope your blood test showed that you are ready to start to the Progynova.  We will be 3 days apart then.  Let me know what date is scheduled for your ET.

Hi to everyone else, it is hard to reply to everyone individually now there are so many of us!


----------



## mooo

Hi All

Okay if I join in?

On first FET (after twin dd on first ICSI ). Only have 2 frosties, both grade 2, and decided to try one at a time (2x dd v lovely but v hard work!).

Starting progynova and patches on Sat - hope this will get rid of some of the awful effects I've been having whilst d/r - how have people found progynova after d/r? I have awful headaches and really low mood, but don't know if it#s just general run down. Still, staying v. positive does help.

Going to have 1st ever Accupuncture on sat and planning a pre and post ET accupuncture as heard it 'may' help..... can't help but be positive after 1st attempt was BFP, but hoping our luck hasn't run out after being blessed twice over already.

How are people managing on 2ww? I'm planning to rest completely for 3-4 days but then get back to normal ish - has anyone been given advice over resting after ET??

Mooox


----------



## sar w

hi all i wonded if i could join u.

I am on my 2nd attemt off fet.

I stared my buserelin injections on the 25th jan.

i had my baseline scan today and came away upset   and worried because my lining is still too thick and have to go back next thursday.never happened to me before,the nurse said it was very common but now i am worried the drugs are not working any advise or has this happened to any one before.       
LOV SAR xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

sar w wlecome hun sorry to hear your baseline wasnt wat you wanted to here but on my first attempt of fet it didnt work as planed for me your get there hun xx
big   to everyone else 
went clinic today an baseline was good so i started my progynova today so et looks more around the 26th 27th   although the bad news  was that i thought i had 12 embryos but they only froze 9    so hopfully they make the thaw xxx


----------



## sar w

HI VIKKI75 THATS GOOD ABOUT YUOR SCAN,SORRY ABOUT YOUR EMBRYOS BUT 9 IS STILL A GOOD NUMBER ARE YOU DEFOSTING ALL YOUR FOSTIES OR JUST A FEW OF THEM.


----------



## vikki75

sar im only gonna thaw 4 at a time but ive got 4 blasts frozen from my last cycle too so im not sure if ill try them as well xx


----------



## Bhopes

Afternoon Girls,

Vikki/Jomag - glad your scans went well & you're on to the progynova.  Vikki sorry to read about the embies but 9 is still a good number - that's what we've got and I think Jomag as well?  Still keep being positive.

Dragonfly, Mooo & Sar W - welcome all!    

Sar W - sorry about your baseline, try not to worry (I know it's easier said than done).  Did you clinic offer any advice?  Perhaps they'll keep you DRing?  x

Berry - that's good news about AF    Hope you can start DR tomorrow x

Just wondered how you're finding progynova?  I've had nothing but really bad headaches since starting it    Am drinking lots of water but that doesn't seem to help. Am also feeling really    As I got a text today from an old friend to say their baby no 2 is due in Aug - don't here anything else from her otherwise.  Had me in floods of tears thinking it's so unfair and why am I having to go through this.  I was doing so well too trying to be positive & I've been knocked for six.  Sorry for the rant.

Love

Bx


----------



## babybluz

Afternoon ladies

Hope you all had a better day than me!
Not only did I wake up with a headache again, I cut myself in rather delicate area trimming  , put odd socks on and only noticed on the scan couch   I was stressing as I arrived late due to roadworks and had to wait for a parking space! This was also the only time I have been on my own, my hubby has been to all the other appointments with me.  
In keeping with my day I was then told my womb lining was too thick at 8.6 and should be below 4   and that I should loose some more of my lining this week. My AF has stopped so how is this possible!!??
So, I am on the DR drugs another week and will find out if treatment goes ahead next thursday.    
I feel so disappointed as the nurse told me before we started D/r that I should be ready on the 1st Dr scan as I responded so well last time.  I just want to get to ET this time   

Well selfish rant over....., How is everyone else?

Caroline you will soon be talking abbreviations! My hubby now knows most of them too. I wish I could get 11 hours sleep, I have been lucky to get 6 recently   Hope the 2ww is flying by   

carlak, good luck with scan and bloods tomorrow   glad the head feels better on progynova.

berry55, whooo glad the   has arrived and good luck with d/r  

dragonfly, hello and welcome, good luck with you treatment   I have added you to the timeline on page 9 if there are any new dates to add just shout.

veng Ill be   your embies are strong, and that you get good news friday   

jomag and vikki, how did your BL scan go?  

bhopes, hows your head now? do you have an estimated ET date yet?

minette I have added your name and dates to the timeline on page 9, its a bit rough but helps us keep track.  Is synarel the sniffing drug?

cate, how is the D/r going? keep up the   thinking

rosiepie, how are you?  

Anyone got romantic plans for valentines day?


----------



## sar w

HI BABYBLUZ
I KNOW HOW U FEEL HAS I HAD SAME HAPPEN TO ME TODAY LINEING TOO THICK, THE NURSE TOLD ME TO CARRY ON WITH THE DOWN REG DRUGS FOR ANOTHER WEEK AND THAT I WOULD PROBERLY HAVE ANOTHER BLEED AND FINGERS CROSSED THE LINEING WILL BE THINNER NEXT WEEK FOR BOTH OF US.     
SAR xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jomag

Vikki - You are same as me then!  I have popped my first progynova this morning and also due for ET 26th Feb.  I also had 13 eggs and 9 fertilised - so 9 frosties for me too!  They are going to thaw 5 first, and then in pairs after that if they have to.  Surely out of 9 they should get at least one good quality.  Mine were frozen on day one so who knows what quality they were.  We are on ICSI because of problems on both sides.  Look forward to hearing how you get on with this next stage.  

BabyB & SarW- sounds like this thick lining problem is fairly common.  You two hang in there... another week is nothing when you have got this far!  And at least you can share it with eachother on this site.

Bhopes - It is understandable that you would be feeling a bit emotional hearing about your friend.  You would have to be a saint not to be affected by it when you are going through this rollercoaster.  Just think though, there is a good chance it could be your turn soon.  Out of all the people I know who have been through IVF, I only know of 2 who never had any success and that was because their problems were very severe.  If we hang in there, it can happen eventually.  

I only started the progynova today, but after reading the leaflet on it last night and all the side effects, I have myself convinced that I have blurred vision and I have only taken one tab so far!  I'm clearly paranoid.  Can't be good for us though, all this messing around with your system.


----------



## Caroline S

Welcome Moo and Sar W!!!

Feeling groggy as just been rudely awaken by MIL    who rang to see if I had had any implantation bleeding and then disappointed when I said no!!!  I did tell her that not everyone gets it.....she still seemed disappointed.  I feel likeshouting WHO IS ALL THIS HAPPENING TO!!!!!     Sorry fir the grumpy post....I;m calming the monster down with a hot chocolate!!!


----------



## babybluz

For some strange reason I could not see any new posts past 1020am!! I did wonder where everyone had gone.   so sorry if my post don't fit in and make sense.

welcome sar and moo and good luck with tx  

sar w lets hope our lining thins by next week then   its a relief to know I am not the only one and that my nurse said pretty much the same thing.

BBx


----------



## vikki75

llo girlies 
jomag you only on 1 tablet ? im on 4 a day 2 in the morning 2 b4 i go to bed , but im taking them orally at the mo until af has stopped completely , i recommend accu my af never been on time until i had that!! but i will admit that im a bit grumpy but then that could just be that ive had a bad day ! first i skidded my car on ice this morning an hit someone up the **** then fell up the steps to the tube station   i dont know lol 
babybluz hun your get there im sure babes xx


----------



## berry55

hey everyone,

Just wanted to let u all know i have my scan 2morrow morning. I'll let u all know how i get on! I'm so nervous! 

XXX


----------



## vikki75

GOOD LUCK BERRY55 with your scan


----------



## dragonfly151

Good Morning Ladies,

Thanks for all of your welcomes. I went for my DR blood tests yesterday morning, for some reason they do not do a scan at my clinic, just asked me when AF had arrived and how long she had lasted.... has anyone else had this? Reading the threads it seems everyone has had a scan and had the thickness of the womb lining checked. Anyway, I have to call this afternoon for the results of the blood tests and if all is well I will start to take the Progynova on Sunday - can't wait now having heard all of your symptoms!!!


Jomag and Vikki - don't worry about the number of frosties you have, you are sure to get at least one! I only have three in total and have chosen to have 2 thawed this time round. I asked about the chances of their surviving the thaw and was told that they had an 85% chance, pretty good odds I thought! If mine don't survive I will have to do another fresh cycle as they won't put me though another Frozen cycle with only one left in the freezer.


Berry - Hope the scan goes well this morning!

Sar and Moo, I am a newbie to the thread too, Hi There!

Babybluz and Sar - sorry to hear about your womb linings, hang on in there girls, looks like we may now have ET around the same time, I am down for w/c 2nd March (fingers crossed xx)

Caroline S - Grump away!!! You are allowed to! My mil is too embarrassed to speak to me about it all, perhaps I am lucky! Hope the embies stick xx

Hi to everyone else!

Dx


----------



## Caroline S

D - don't worry about not having a scan...at my clinic they have never done a blood test to check my levels, just done it all on the scans!!  Just different clinics working in different ways.

Not had a good night sleep.  Went to do the pessaries last night and I was soo sore, I only just managed to pop them inside.  Then I had an awful stinging pain and then a pain from my right hip down to the right side of my pubic bone, it was awful.  Eventually I fell asleep, but then work up at 3am, couldn't get back to sleep til 5, then woke again at 8.30.  Not too bad sleep wise, but still got aches in my tummy!   

Anyway....Friday 13th!! Good luck to everyone who's having treatment today, lets hope its a good day for FF girls!!!


----------



## mooo

Hi All and thanks for the welcome.
Hope Fri 13th brings all of us a GOOD day!

Hearing how many some of you are thawing makes me a bit nervous as only thawing one w/c 23rd Feb, but nurse says good chance of surviving thaw. Strange how clinics do such different things and different rules.

Jomag - what will your clinic do if all 5 survive thaw - presume they'll pick the strongest ones? Seems a lot to thaw to me - can they put home more than 2 for you?

Dragonfly - that seems mean that you can't try a cycle of FET with the one frostie you'll have left - have you discussed with them? S/he may be the one and you wouldn't have to put yourself through a whole fresh cycle - I'd ask!

Is anyone else being given steroids to take after ET? My clinic says some evidence to support sticking, so fingers x.

Can;t get over how tired I feel - sleeping loads (about 9 hours most nights) but still feel exhausted in day. Is this common during D/R??

Anyone else starting on progynova this w/end? I'm on 3 /day Hoping it helps with the moodswings!  Any side effects others have noticed?

AND THank goodness I now know what PUPO means - have been thinking too hard about it. Managed to work out OTD but only got as far as 'Pregnant' so thanks for the translation.

Is anyone else PUPO or just Caroline

Have had to ban MIL from visiting during 2ww - far too stressful.

Any advice over how long supposed to rest up after FET. I heard frosties will have snuggled by day 5 after ET if it's going to happen - anyone else told anything?

xxx


----------



## Jomag

Hi all.

Happy Friday 13th Girls - we will make our own luck today!!  

I have heard of people (on this site) with just 1 frostie on ice resulting in BFP - so Moo, you keep positive!  If my first 5 frosties survive then they will pick out the 2 strongest and put them back. I think the others just get discarded, to be honest I havent asked the question.  But I will now! My clinic (in Belfast) will only put 2 back max for my age group.  And if I was under 35 I would only be allowed to put one back.  

Caroline - sorry you are finding the pessaries difficult.  I must say I'm not looking forward to them much myself, but on saying that... if I get that far it will be a blessing.  Don't leg MIL bother you, remember - what is important now is ZERO STRESS!!  How long are you taking off work for this?  I'm interested to know what holidays I need to book for after ET.  It's on a Thursday, so I wonder would thurs and Fri be sufficient.  That gives me four days of being a lazy cow.

DFly/Berry/Vikki/BabyB/Sar/BHopes.. in answer to your individual posts.  I am getting more tired by the day.  I am on 3 progynova a day since yesterday and had hoped they would perk me up a bit after 3 weeks of injections, but it hasn't happened yet!  Once I have dinner at night I just feel flat. My MIL commented last night how tired I looked, but she didnt mean it in a nasty way, she was just being sympathetic.  I'm fairly lucky in the MIL department actually, which is just as well since I live on their land (like right next door)! Imagine that if I didn't like the woman!  I know I look a mess and no matter how much makeup I put on or how hard I try with my hair, I just cannot look nice and fresh.  Instead, I just feel old and ugly!  I hope DH doesnt wonder why he married me.  We aren't even married a year yet!  

Anyway, enough moaning.  Have a nice day everyone!!
Jo x


----------



## CarlaK

Hiya Ladies!!!

Had my scan this morning and everything is looking good so far (lining is 7.6 and i'm on day 11). I'm on 6 Progynova a day now!!

I am just waiting the results from the lab on my blood test to get the date for ET confirmed!

I have been on the phone this morning to the Embryologist for half an hour as we don't have a thaw plan set in stone yet! 

We have 10 snowbabies and we have been debating thawing all 10 and putting the best 2 back (hopefully 2 at blast stage) but on the other hand we could defrost 5 this time and then have another go with the remaining 5 if this cycle is unsuccessfull... He went into such detail that my head is in bits right now!! 

Our embies were frozen at day 1 which i didn't realize (thought it was day 2 but apparentlt EC day is day 0!) so they were planning on putting 2 back on day2, they say day 2 embryos work well and transferring 2 will obviously double our chances. But on the other hand he said they could defrost all 10 and take things day by day hoping for a day 3 (poss day 5) and they can re-freeze any remaining suitable embies!!!

Arrrgghhhh!!!!! Help!!!!!!

My hubby thinks we should go with 5 this time then we are not taking the chance that none of 10 make it to blast and we have nothing to transfer after months of treatment and 6K lighter!!

I think i agree. when the clinic calls I am hoping they give me a transfer day early in the week so there is a poss of extending treatment depending on embryo progress as if its a fri or sat they give me could be in trouble... they don't do transfers on a sunday and also don't transfer day4 embies as they can't tell the quality as well...

Sorry if all this is confusing! I am not thinking clearly!

Hope you are all doing well and things are progressing!

Sorry I haven't replied to anyone personally - i am at work and trying to quickly type unnoticed!!!

xxx will post again tomorrow!


----------



## berry55

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to let you all know how i got on. I have good news and bad news.

The good news is that i had my scan today and everything is "prefect" so I'm glad about that.

The bad news   is that i will not start D/R until 10th of march!!!!! How annoying! 

Remember i was asking you all about how the letter i was sent and how it was worded... well i dont start until march  ohh well. To be honest I'm upset as obviously MORE waiting but glad in another way as DH and i have had so much on and will still have within the next month, so maybe its a blessing in disguise.  So I have not to go into clinic again until the 24th of March and that will be for my scan to see how my lining is. Ohhh u should have seen my face when the nurse was showing me how to measure out the buserelin! when i seen the size of the needle i was like "i cant put that in me!!!" and she was like ohhh noo you change the needle for injecting! i was really panicking!! It seams quite straight forward (i think) I just hope this is all worth it! If our embie survives the thaw, i think i will actually feel like i'm preg in a way.... i'm very nervous about it. 

Oh well I hope ur all having not too bad a friday the 13th! 


I'll be leaving this thread now as i'm not having nxt this month.. i'll keep checking in on all of you. Best of luck to everyone!!!

Take care

berry xx


----------



## CarlaK

Berry,

So sorry you have to wait another month! But on the plus side... you can have a nice glass of wine this weekend!!!  

Try not to worry about the injections (easier said than done i no!) the first one i did i was shaking like a leaf! but when my hubby went to do it i was worse and knew i trusted myself more!! Anyways... after the first one it was easy peasy! Good Luck xxx


----------



## veng

well up date they defrosted my 4 frosties yesterday and only 1 made it and  today defrosted my 2 frosties and both made it so we got a call this morning and i had ET at 10.30 this morning i have 2 top grade embryo's in please stay with me little ones


----------



## CarlaK

Congratulation on being PUPO Veng!!!!

That's fab news!!!

What day were your embies if you don't mind me asking??

(and did the ET hurt?? I would rather know!!!)

xx


----------



## veng

it was like having a smear nothing like EC   over in 10 mins too

they are day 3 embryos


----------



## nats210

Great news Veng fingers crossed for you.

Had my scan today lining at 8.1 so pleased with that and ET set for next Tuesday. We have 6 frosties in groups of 3 so will just have to see how they get on basically go on the advice from the clinic.
Off to drink another glass of water and nibble some nuts.

Nats
xx


----------



## Bhopes

Berry - sorry to read about your clinic delaying things.  CarlaK is right have a large glass of wine and enjoy yourself in the meantime.  I was really panicked about the jabs on our fresh cycle, so much so that DH had to do it at the start (and he's the most squeamish of people!).  But now I'm really quite used to it.  I do pinch quite hard so I feel the pinch more than the jab, if you see what I mean.  It's all worth it in the long run 

CarlaK - It is really confusing as what to do, I agree.  We've got 9 frozen on day 1, our embryologist said we could try to get two goes out of them but it confused us even more, so we've decided to thaw all 9.  Sometimes I panic thinking is that the right decision - was in floods of   last night worrying about it (and other things).  It is so hard knowing what to do.  Our embryologist did say we can refreeze although that was the 1st time I heard of that!

Veng - Congrats on being PUPO!!  Lots of        coming your way.  Make sure you rest up now and take it easy x

Nats - good news for you too!  Tuesday will be here before you know it!

Mooo - I'm not sure about how long to rest for.  I asked that on my fresh cycle and one of the girls on FF said that some stats said to rest whilst others proved doing normal day to day things works just as well.    I'm hoping to take a week off work but I do have to commute and I stand on trains an awful lot so don't want that hassle when I least need it.  I think it's quite normal to being tired during DR, I am really whacked out these days. 

Jomag - I'm on 3 tablets a day too.  Have to say I'm not sure if I feel any better on them.  Just had awful headaches but this morning I took some paracetamol before it started and so far so good.  I have to say I was in floods of tears y'day with the news from my friend but I think it's the drugs as much as anything.  Thanks for your words - they did help  

 to everyone else, sorry but I best get on with some work this afternoon.  Have a good weekend everyone and a lovely day tomorrow - hope we all get extra specially looked after  

Lots of love

Bx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
berry55 sorry to hear about your delay in tx  
im feeling so sick its unreal i  know its the progynova as i had it b4   an really tired just want to go lay down 
nat good luck with ET hun xx


----------



## dragonfly151

Congrats on being PUPO Veng!! 

Just thought I would pop in to let you all know that I have called the clinic and am able to start the progynova on Sunday.

Bring on the headaches, tiredness and sickky feeling! x


----------



## CarlaK

I have just had a call from the clinic and my lining musn't be thick enough cos i have to increase to 8 progynova a day and have another scan on Monday  

Looks like Friday 13th was unlucky for me!!! 

Seems like there a quite a few of us on the HRT now!!!

Roll on testing days.......

xxx


----------



## dragonfly151

Boo! Bad Friday 13th! Hang on in there Carlak, only 3 sleeps til Monday!


----------



## Caroline S

Well you all seem to have been busy today, feel like I have lots of comments for you, but not sure I'll remember everything....

Resting after FET: I've had all week off. Slept all day Tuesday - probably effects of Lorazepam...don't worry if you haven't been given any, I asked for them as at last ET I had a panic attack.  This time I was in longer, they were more careful, but it hurt more, only like in a smear test...they are trying to open you up as much as possible!! I have told DH that if this hasn't worked then next time I'm off straight back to work as resting for a week obviously hasn't worked!!  Had a week off for ICSI ET too.

How many to thaw: Its up to you.  My clinic wanted to do our 7 frosties as 3 and 4, but we asked for 2, 2 and 3, so thats what they did.  Thawed out 2, only 1 survived (day 3, 6 cells - was 7, but bit came off but still good quality)  We were also told that if they needed to thaw more, there was still time befoer ET.  Noone has ever mentioned refreezing at my clinic.

Side effects: During DR I couldn't sleep...had insomnia for a week.  Progynova tablets gave me no effects and now on 4 tabs a day and 2 cyclogest pessaries and just have a few tummy twinges and slightly sore boobs which I know from last time could be just the drugs.  Still got a week to go til testing!!  This week however, I have slept loads but could be to do with not being at work and just stopping!!

Berry - good luck for next month!!

Hello to everyone!!!  Hope you are all surviving Friday 13th!!! Its just another day!!!


----------



## trinity

Hi everyone

Just to jump on the FET trail.  

We had ICSI in Jan 07 which resulted in our little miracle being born on 22 Nov 07.

Now taking the drugs for FET.  Had scan today and my lining is 11.9, so are on course for FET next Tues 17th.  We have 7 little frosties in storage, but we were told that they were not of good quality.  We decided to have them frozen anyway to give them a chance.  So we have to wait til 10am on Tues to make the call.

Been fine on the drugs and the ET is nothing like the pain I experienced  during EC.

My only concern is trying to take care of myself whilst running around after a 14 mth old, if the embies survive and are implanted.
Anyone else give me advice?


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi there, Ladies, 

I'm fairly new to the whole medicated FET part (been through 3 fresh cycles and one natural FET)...  Weird to still take some meds during 2WW (6mg Climaval) apart from pessaries. 

We've defrosted 4 embies of our 7, 2 didn't survive, one was a grade 2 eight cell and went to a grade 2 six cell, the other went from a grade 3 seven to grade 3 three cell. The embryologist assured us that there were patients in our clinic who fell pregnant with a grade 3 three cell before, so there is hoping. 

Had the ET on Tuesday and all went well, back pain (as if sleeping on stone ground) Wednesday and Thursday and today my left ovary (?) decided to have pulling pains. During fresh cycles I knew this could be from the meds, but I am not sure if it's possible during medicated FET? I had pulling pains during the natural FET - but that resulted in a BFN so most likely pre-AF pains. 

Berry55 - hi there, hun! Glad to see you here too!


----------



## veng

nats210 good luck for ET next tue  

Bhopes yes im resting and i have taken a week off work too   hope your having a good V day  

vik i hope you feel better soon the nurse did ask if i was feeling sick she said those tablet make some ladys feel sick,i think i have a sick bu my youngest came home from school yesterday because she was sick 


dragonfly151 great news you can start sunday 


Caroline S have you only one week till you test?if so heres some (((sticky vibes)))

trinity good luck for next tue ,for resting you can only do your best i have 2 older daughters 

Little Wolf not sure about the pains this is my first FET i didnt get to fresh Transfer so i have nothing to compare?goo dluck with testing when is your test date?


----------



## Caroline S

6 days til OTD!!!!   This time is flying by.

Welcome to the newbies.

I had fresh transfer, but think I had abit of OHSS as had stomach pains for 2 1/2 weeks, so hard to compare.  I am on the same pessaries, so know that sore boobs could be due to them.  Progynova can cause sickness and today is the first time I have felt sick ?!?!    Had huge hot flush last night too....can't remember if had this last time?  Other that that, not feeling too bad.

Veng - seem to recall we were due to start at the same time.....glad you are now PUPO!!!  Sticky vibes to you!!!  When do you test??  I'm testing next Friday, probably won't test early either as DH doesn't want to risk a false neg due to early testing.

Hope everyone has a lovely day...we are not doing Valentines, but DH got me a box of Thorntons chocs for being a good girl today and plans to cook tonight!!

I'm doing some pottering about as back to work Monday, so need to build up some stamina!!!!


----------



## veng

Caroline S good luck for next friday  my test date is 26th   seems a long way away


----------



## Little Wolf

Veng - my testing date is 24th so still early days.


----------



## veng

Little Wolf   close to my test date lets hope are little ones are snuggling in   did you have 2 embryo transfer or 1 i had 2


----------



## Little Wolf

Veng - got 2 day 3 embies on board.


----------



## fozi

Hello Lovely Ladies

Have been out of touch for a while, just reading post really.  and lately i  have really been suffering with the gestone injections i have had to take. they are oil based and make your thighs swell    have cried each time i have taken the injection over the last 3 days    .  has  anyone else had experience with gestone? i have got just over 2 more weeks  of them (will look like a blowfish and be walking like a cowboy by then!)  and if all goes well    i then take them until the 12th week of pregnancy    
I am going in for my ET on monday afternoon. have to wait for the embryologist to call me on monday morning to cofirm that the little embies have defrosted.  

Enjoy the rest of your weekend eveyone.

  
Fozi


----------



## babybluz

just a quickie from me as I'm in the middle of cooking...

fozi good luck Monday   

littlewolf welcome and congrats on being pupo, good luck in the   Cant help with the pains Its my 1st FET and never got to ET last time. If your worried you could ring the clinic

trinity welcome and good luck with ET on Tuesday, let us know how it goes   

berry55 sorry to hear your tx had been delayed, how annoying. you will have to start a march/april FET thread. I hope you still post and let us know how its all going I think there are a few of us that will be here still in march. Good luck  

Hi everyone else hope your all ok?

Saw w, How are you? I had a little spotting yesterday so I am hoping my lining is thinning  

BBxx


----------



## dragonfly151

Good Morning Ladies,

I hope you all had a good weekend. 

Congrats to all those PUPO and good luck to those with upcoming ET's this week! 

Quick question for you, I started my Progynova yesterday morning and am a little concerned because I had some spotting (before taking it) and have had some again this morning. Anyone else experienced this? I don't want to call the clinic if I am just over reacting.  

Fozi, don't know anything about the Gestone Jabs, they sound nasty! Just hope your cowgirl swagger isn't getting too obvious. Keep positive, you are doing them for a very good reason!

Hello to all the newbies, welcome along.

DF x


----------



## trinity

Hi dragonfly

I'm now up to 4 prognova per day and am due for ET tomorrow    if the thaw out goes well. I haven't experienced any spotting.  I would call the nurse just for reassurance.  Have you had your embies transferred yet?

Trinity


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi Trinity,

I am just starting out on the Progynova journey, first tablet yesterday morning. I have my next appointment on 26th (will be up to 3 tabs per day then) and all being well will have my ET week commencing 2nd March. I seem to be taking them for much longer than anyone else out there!!

Fingers crossed for the thaw, how many have you got and how many are you having put back? You must be excited!!

I will call the clinic now, just to be on the safe side.

DFx


----------



## trinity

Hi df

I started on 1 tab on 2nd Feb, then 2 on 6th, 3 from 10th, and 4 from yesterday.  Had scan on fri and womb lining is 11.1,  they are looking for at least 10 at our clinic, although I've read on here some only aim for 7.

Messed up my tabs today forgot to start the crinone gel yesterday and was meant to stop the spray.... so i've started the gel from today and finished the spray thank goodness as the spray on its own made me a bit woo woo.... 

We have 7 embies; 3 x 2 and 1 on its wee own, so hopefully we should get at least a couple survive   .

I am getting excited when I think about it, have to phone at 10 tomorrow to see wot has happened, then go in after lunch time.  Its the nervous two weeks after that when you keep wanting to    to see if there's any news!!!  That and running around after an active 14 mth old.... so it will be a hectic 2 wks.

Any news from the clinic?  I'm sure its nothing to worry about as you've only started your tabs.... would be more worrying if you had already had the ET

Let me no how you get on.

Trin
x


----------



## veng

hi Lady's well i feel better to day i think my sick bug has passed 
i had some AF type cramps this morning i hope it means there snuggling in I'm on day 4 so 10 more days till i test 

DF good luck starting your tablets you are getting closer  you soon be having ET i all ways thought i was waiting for nest hurdle you will get there 

Trinity lots of (((defrosting vibes))) good luck with the phone call tomorrow   very exciting


----------



## trinity

Hi Veng

Thanks it is exciting...... I also remember your stage from our ICSI days..... just make sure you take it easy during your remaining 10 days... testing day is soooo nerve wracking but exciting too.....    hope you get your positive outcome.

Take care

Trin
x


----------



## Jomag

Hi everyone

Dragonfly.. I have been on Progynova since Thursday and I had spotting yesterday.  i don't think it is anything to worry about because I was only reaching the end of AF when I started on the 3 tabs a day.  Am putting it down to just clearing out the old to make room for the new lining.

Trinity - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow.  I transfer next Thursday all being well, so I can only imagine how you are feeling at the mo.

All the best to everyone else!!

Jo x


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
hope your all doing ok 
jomag we will hopefully be testing together     my transfer should be next thursday too clinic sed progynova shouold be 12 14 days b4 et   an i started last thursday so   its working xx


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi Ladies,

Got a call back from the clinic regarding the spotting and they have said it is nothing to worry about, could happen for the next couple of days.

Trinity - 7 frosties is great, we have 3 and I am really positive about getting a good one to put back. I wish the sniffing was over, I can cope with it all apart from the hot flushes, I wake up three or four times a night and just cannot cool down. Oh well, all in a good cause. Let me know what the clinic say tomorrow, good luck!

Veng - Glad you are feeling better! Sticky Vibes for you,  

Jomag - Phew, it's not just me! The clinic said it is fine, you are probably right, just the last of the old clearing out!

Vikki - Hope the progynova is going well, Thursday will come around so quickly!

DFx


----------



## Jomag

Dragonfly - am relieved to here your clinic are ok about the spotting.  I did wonder yesterday when it happened to me.  Thanks for the update!

Vikki - when are going for your scan to check your lining thickness?  Mine is at Monday at 2pm.  I am now at the stage that I just can't get the time in quick enough.  We started all this at end September and it was halted due to OHSS, so I have had enough waiting around now... just want to get on to the next stage.  

I was doing really well and feeling quite positive up until this weekend, and for some reason my mood has taken a real dip.  Not sure if it is the progynova or just the pressure of all this wondering if it will or won't work. I know I'm probably starting to become a bit of a pain to live with but I can't seem to help myself.  DH rang me at work this morning to tell me I had left the kitchen tap dripping and it overflowed, and I hung up on him for moaning at me.  There are more important things to worry about than a kitchen tap!!  

Sorry, rant over.  I just wish I could disappear off for a few weeks now until this is all over.


----------



## Bhopes

Jomag - didn't want to read and run.  Want to send you        I think the drugs are really to blame.  I had my dip last week and have picked up since then.  Think it must take a few days for the progynova to make you feel more normal after DRing.  DRing always gets me forgetful and not with it - walking into rooms and wondering why I'm there usually happens to me!  But it is understandable so hope your DH gives you a great big   tonight x

Trinity - love your username    Sending you        for tomorrow x

DF - glad your clinic said things are ok.  I think I read in the progynova leaflet that it can lead to spotting. 

   to everyone.

Love

Bx


----------



## vikki75

jomag    im just like you so moody an angry all the time then other times i just want to cry id like to disappear too till its all over   my scan is on thursday at 12 so im hoping they say yeah all good to go for the following thursday if not sooner , 
everything is doing my head in just want to scream i hate being like this an i know its the progynova thats doing it , it happened last time but my dp didnt deal with me to gr8 last time an we also argued all the way through my 2ww which probably didnt help with getting a bfp that i so desperately wanted , but this time he trys hard to make me smile an i think his dealig with it a lot better this timeround (hope im not speaking to soon )


----------



## CarlaK

Hi ladies... not long now til we are all PUPO!!! 

Jomag- i know what you mean... i have felt really down all weekend and i have been really positive up until now! i heard about someone who had lots of frosties only 1 of which survived and i think its sent me into a negative mood!! And the 8 pills a day are bugging the life out of me now!!!! i am paranoid i am gonna forget so keep thinking about it constantly!

Had my last scan this morning and am now 8mm on day 14... we are going to do day 3 transfers so our ET is booked for Friday 20th Feb!!! thank god. I just feel so fed up today and got a massive headache too... aat least i have had my last injection now ... starting the pessaries tonight... i never used any kind of pessary before so that's gonna be interesting  

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Jomag

CarlaK - You are in for ET this Friday!! That is only four more sleeps.  You lucky thing.  It probably still feels like a long way off, but think what you were doing last Thursday and that will put into perspective how quickly time can fly!  Is 8mm the desired thickness then? I have no idea.  How many frosties do you have?  I am wondering why our clinic has frozen ours on Day 1 and then they are only thawing them the night before our transfer.  I thought it might have been better to leave them a day or two to see how they divide?  

Vikki - You are obviously feeling exactly the same as me!!  It is horrible!  I am being really off with DH today and I know it is completely irrational but I can't help it.  I am usually very placid and easy to do with, but not now! He was very sympathetic and supportive for one day and then its more or less 'pull your socks up and get on with it' kind of attitude.  I think we need some space from eachother as he is starting to irritate me.  The last time I was disappointed by him because he invited people back to the house really late at night when I was feeling exhausted, and the morning after EC when we were finding out how many embies we had got, I was sitting by the phone all morning while he went out to work and forgot to phone to find out if I had heard anything.  Then he decided he wanted to go out with his mates that night, when I was feeling really sad about having to get my embies frozen due to OHSS.  He has been doing well this time so far, but that is as long as I am in good spirits.  As soon as I start to feel a bit down he backs off!  Sorry for going on about it, but I need to get it off my chest!!  

Trinity - Please let us know how you get on tomorrow ASAP!!

Fozi - How did you get on today  Hoping you got your ET and grades were good??

Bhopes - back at you      .  Thanks for taking the time to reply.  I don't know where I would be without FF!

Jo x


----------



## vikki75

jo hun   
i think its hard on them because they want to help but know were in a bad mood so they step back but wat they dont realise is that makes us even worse cos we start thinking there not interested which winds us up an we start to think we`re on our own with it   ive done nothing but cry with anger today , i think i need a punch bag lol my head is doing my HEAD in ! 
just keep thinking this better be worth it this time got to have pma


----------



## trinity

Hi all    

Getting nervous now,  I wonder if they have defrosted my little embies.....  

Bhopes thanks for the  .  Hope your getting on ok on your cycle.  I finished my spray yesterday and started the gels... which are not too bad.... had pessaries last time which were messy.  Any way am a bit angry with my dh too today.... don't no why and can't muster up the ability to shake it off... just one of those days.  They don't understand bless them,  aren't hormones great!!!! NOT

Jo....  R u at RFC?  It is depressing little waiting room.... it was bunged last Fri morn when I was there and that was at 7.30 in morning.  I had no idea there were so many people experiencing fertility problems.
Next thurs. will come before you know it....      .


Thanks to all for your good wishes.

Will let u no how 2moro goes.

Trin.


----------



## Caroline S

Well I've made it through a whole day at work!!!!  Had back to work interview...on the plus side I get my IVF day for being in hospital back as they are counting the past 10 days as sick......on the down side, I need a dr's note...dr's won't give note til seen me, so now going to be late tomorrow as at Dr's at 9am!!!  All seems so silly to me, also boss wants me checked out to make sure my symptoms are normal for someone in my state....bloatedness, tummy pains, tiredness, hot flushes, light headedness, dizziness....does this sound familiar to you all!!!! Well, I also have a pain in my ear which I can get checked out while there...

Oh I also feel like I have a goldfish brain....just caught up on the news and can't remember what else I had to say   

Jomag    those blinkin hormones have got alot to answer for   

Hoeelo to everyone else....hope treatment is going well for you all.....good luck for those with ET happening this week!!!


----------



## CarlaK

I am glad the whole... i could kill my husband thing isn't just me then!!!

Jomag- We had our 10 frosties frozen on day 1 too! it sounds like you are doing  the same as we were going to do... they were gonna thaw ours the day before so that they would have been putting day2 embies back (apparently the first IVF baby was a day2 embie!) but I called the embryologist to find out what was happening and we decided to go with day 3 transfer so i started on my pessaries last night and i think the frosties will come out of the freezer tomorrow...

Caroline/trinity...are you using the pessaries?? sorry if this is tmi but everything was fine last night but this morning when a went to the loo it seemed to have melted which i suppose would be ok but a lot comes back out??!! Is this ok!!

How many of us are having day 3 embies transferred?? Is anyone else letting them grow a day or 2 before having them put back??

xxx


----------



## dragonfly151

Morning Ladies,

Jomag and Vikki - you make me realise how very lucky I am, my DH is so sensitive and looks after me even when I am being a moody cow! He just trots off and makes me a cup of decaff tea. I hope it doesn't get too stressful for you x

Trinity - Good Luck for this morning!!  

CarlaK - Hope the thaw goes well     As for the pessaries, I asked the clinic about them and was told that it takes about 1/2 an hour for the hormones to be absorbed by your body, what is left (and comes out) is the waxy substance which held them. It is all perfectly normal, if a little yucky! My embies were frozen on day three and I am having them put straight back. Apparently they are good and strong by day three!

Caroline S - Congratulations on your first day back at work! Hope it wasn't too painful. I am with you on the goldfish brain, forget peoples names (people I have known for years) put things in odd places and last time round I turned up in Horsham for a meeting which was being held in Reading! 

Morning to everyone else!

DFx


----------



## mooo

HI All

Hope there's good news for people today re Thawing and ET etc!

Went for my first every acupuncture on Sat - same day as I started patches and progynova but I've felt great since! Maybe it's all in the mind, but I definitely feel less tired than was last week, so hope I can stay like this til ET next week.

Bit miffed at clinic as they don't give you a date for ET until you've had scan to check lining, but hoping it's asap as have next week off work (hol) and would need to make big excuses not to be in work following week. 

Anyone else has Acupuncture? Going to have it just before and after ET as said this can be good and clinic even provides a room for the acupuncture, so must be some medical evdence I guess, and if it makes you feel better I'm all for it anyway.
Funny - therapist asked if I was okay about needles...... am sure I would leak if I went swimming as so many punctures in me now!

Have a good day all!

mooo


----------



## veng

hi ladys 
im doing well can't wait to test 

dragonfly151 glad you got a call back from your clinic not to worry about your spotting i hope its all stoped now 

CarlaK i had a day 3 transfer i was hoping for blast 5 days but it didnt' look good so they put the best 2 in friday the 13th 

Caroline S well done making it throw your first day back at work ,my boss said if i have more than 5 days off i need a sick noe too hopfuly the doctor will sort you one out


trinity good luck  

vikki75 i hope your doing ok hun  


hello Jomag,Bhopes,mooo and everyone i hope your all doing well


----------



## CarlaK

Thanks for the info Dragonfly!! I was beginning to worry it wouldn't work!! and was a bit embarrassed at the thought of ringing the clinic and explaining!

On the whole the pessaries aren't as bad as i thought...but then i am only a day in!

Veng - I didn't realise your transfer was on friday (keep getting so mixed up and my time awareness is a bit lame at the moment!) Yippee for Day 3 embies!!! Lets hope and   they work!!! 

I have been getting loads of early tender/cramp type pains for the last week which are the same as i usually get from mid cycle until day 1 so i have a feeling i am gonna get loads of cramping after ET and start worrying!!!

xxx


----------



## Bhopes

Trinity - sending you      for today, keeping everything crossed for you & those embies x

Have had a really bad night.  My stomach really started hurting y'day afternoon and by the time I got home it was all I could do to go to bed with a hot water bottle.  It's the same feelings I had with the fluid and I'm so worried that it's come back and they're going to cancel my cycle.  I've got a scan in the morning so there's nothing I can do until then.      please don't let it be the fluid and they cancel again.  Sorry it's a me post.

Hope you're all ok.

Love

Bx


----------



## trinity

Hi girlies  too excited to name you all individually   

Thanks to you all for your good wishes and support.  Just a quick update... phoned the lab and the first two little embies made it thru the thaw Thank God.  (that still means 5 left in freezer ahhhhh)... anyway on my way to hosp for 12.05 appt for ET                 

I'm on the gel this time so no were near as messy as the pessaries which are gross.... just like when you have to take canestan. 

Will let you know how I get on.


thanks

Trin xx


----------



## veng

trinity   for ET im on the gel too its not too bad  lots of ((sticky vibes))


----------



## CarlaK

Good luck Trinity!!!!

Let us know how it goes... once you have had a good rest of course!!

Sending supa sticky babydust!!!!

xxx


----------



## Jomag

Trinity - all the very best for today hon!  It is midday by me so you are probably just about getting the transfer!! I am thinking of you and am so pleased you got two good embies AND still have 5 for the future.

I have had a few scans at RFC and am on the waiting list for NHS with them, but my current cycle is private through Origin.

Bhopes - hope the fluid problem hasn't come back.  Are you drinking plenty of water?!  Rest up today and hopefully tomorrow will bring good news for you.  This whole thing just isnt fair is it!!

Mooo - I had acupuncture on Thursday and I was able to come home and spring clean the house and do a pile of ironing.. something which I couldnt do up until then.  I think there is definitely something in it!  I have a session scheduled for this Thurs and one before and after ET the week after.  I found a really good article on line about a big research project on it for IVF patients in germany (I think it was Germany).  The success rate for people not undergoing the treatment was 23%, the rate for people getting it rose to 60 something %!!  They could not determine exactly what caused the increase, except for slightly more blood flow to the womb, but said that it definitely made a difference.  So I'm all for it!

Vikki - sorry you are having a bad time at the moment too.  This is a very difficult process, especially when you have no idea what the outcome is going to be.  I hope you are feeling brighter today.  From my own experience, I think lots of rest is the key.  As soon as I have a late night or get stressed out, my mood just plummets!  I went to bed at 9pm last night and I'm sure DH thinks I am a lazy cow.. but I have got to look after myself.  We can always make it up to them when we are feeling better.

Love to everyone else.  In work, so can't reply to everyone individually.

Jo x


----------



## vikki75

hi girls a quick one good luck to trinity    xxxxxx
an a big   to everyone else xxxx


----------



## fozi

Hello Everyone

Hope that you are all well today.    
Really sorry for the "me" post, but have been told to keep my feet up (literally!) and havent done so today  
I had my FET yesterday. thankfully my little blastocyst defrosted beautifully  (only had one put back on the advice of my consultant due to my small(ish) frame/build)  was a bit painful as i have a tilted womb thingy.
Anyway, am now PUPO..... so the waiting begins (along with the constant knicker analysis, in my case  )

Hope to catch up with you all later.
   
Fozi


----------



## babybluz

Hi everyone hope you are all OK?

[fly] fozi whooo congrats on being pupo     [/fly]

Hello trinity, hope the ET went well  

Bhopes- can you get OHSS with a FET? I thought it was the stimulating drugs that set of OHSS


----------



## Bhopes

Fozi - Congrats on being PUPO!  How many are PUPO now?  I'm losing count    You make sure you keep resting up now x

Babybluz - not sure, hope it's not OHSS.  They didn't say that was the cause before when I had the fluid at EC.  Perhaps it's just the progynova doing something.  Just doesn't feel quite right  

Jomag - Nope, I've been rather naughty and had two cups of decaf coffee and very little water (although y'day I was on the pineapple juice!)  Will go get some water now!

Trinity - how was ET?   


    to everyone

Bx


----------



## babybluz

Bhopes, OHSS is mainly a fluid build up, so it sounds like you did have mild OHSS especially if they cancelled tx because of it. Make sure you are drinking plenty and also that you are peeing normal too.
If you feel in a lot of pain ring the clinic, don't leave it until tomorrow. (even if to put you mind at ease)
But I am certain my consultant assured me that I wouldn't get OHSS this time on a FET cycle.



BBxx


----------



## Jomag

BabyB - I think you are right.  Bhopes shouldnt need to worry about OHSS when not on the stims.  She needs to drink LOTS of water.  Decaf coffee no good!!

Fozi - congratulations, enjoy being PUPO!  I am dying to get to that stage!!  My biggest fear is getting to the clinic only to find none of my frosties have survived the thaw.  You have done so well to get to this stage.


----------



## vikki75

fozi [fly]congratulations on becoming pupo [/fly]
trinity how was et good i hope xxxx
big  to everyone here 
me well im feeling poopy lol only 9 days if not sooner i hope xxxscan will tell me on thursday


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi Ladies,

Fozi - congrats on being PUPO!
Trinity - Hope all went well for your ET, let us know x

Hello to everyone else


to all 

DFx


----------



## trinity

Hi everyone

Well I now have 2 little embies on board  1 is grade a 2 cell and one grade b 5 cell.  Just have to sit tight now til 3rd march.... same day as you Fozi...  it is exciting    

Jomag we went private in 07 at RFC and are now getting the FET on NHS.  It is funny because the embryologist advised us that they wouldn't normally freeze the eggs that we had left over due to the low grade, but we insisted that we wanted to give them a chance, and low and behold the little miracles survived the thaw and have continued to divide.... so I hope this encourages anyone with low grade embies....   .

Thanks to everyone for your support... it really helps knowing we are all going thru this together...


----------



## babybluz

[fly]Congratulations trinity on being PUPO     [/fly]

good luck to all on the


----------



## dragonfly151

Congratulations Trinity![move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85][/move]
Sending you lots of sticky vibes 

DF x


----------



## babybluz

Feb FET cycle 




NAME          D/R     D/R SCAN       SCAN       ET              OTD           
Babybluz      29/1       19/2            27/2       4/3                             
Berry55       now on 10th march- good luck                                        
BHopes        26/1       10/2                                                           
CarlaK         11/1        2/2                        19/2                    
CarolineS                   4/2                          9/2         20/2  
Cate1976      10/2       16/3                        19/3                            
Caz s              ?                                                                            
Chablisgal     25/2                                       1/2                              
dragonfly151  26/1       26/2                        2/3                               
fozi                                                         16/2     3/3          
Jomag                       11/2                        26/2                              
Lexey               waiting for AF                                                       
Minette                     20/2          6/3            9/3                               
Mooo                                                                                           
Moraki          5/2                                                                          
Nats210         -           -           13/2          17/2       28/2      
Odriscde01   8/2        25/2                        18/3                                
Rosiepie         -           -            7/2           14/2       2/3         
SarW           25/1       12/2         26/2                                               
Trinity                                                      17/2       3/3           
Truffle80      24/1      5/2                                                              
Veng                        28/1                        14-16/2    26/2        
Vikki75         2/2        12/2                        26/2                              

an update on where we all are, hope the dates are correct?


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi Babybluz

You don't seem to have any dates for me. They are as follows:

D/R              26.01.09
D/R Bloods    12.02.09
Scan            26.02.09
ET                02.03.09

Please can you add me in.

Thanks

DFx


----------



## Cate1976

Congratulations to Fozi, CarolineS, Veng and Trinity on being PUPO

My scan is 16th March, got it moved from 15th due to no transport available on a Sunday morning.


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello to all my lovely cycle buddies,

This might sound a bit odd, but I've got the worst headache ever and I'm actually really pleased about it.  I think it is the 1st side effect that I've got since I started sniffing!!!

Isn't life strange

Dee

On day 10 of sniffing.....................Roll on the 25th


----------



## trinity

Thanks babybluz for that great chart

Makes it easier to see everyones progress.

Sending lots of     to everyone, whatever stage you are at.

Trin


----------



## Caroline S

Congrats on the new PUPO girls!!!

You girls have been so busy today!!

Well I'm afraid I'm on a downer....yesterday after work I was so bloated, I felt like I was 20 weeks pg!!  Then yesterday evening, every 20 mins I went to the loo, then this morning, my stomach has gone down and I feel nothing.....just wish there was a sure way of knowing...hate this 2ww.  DH is being so brave with me, I feel like I'm turning into a crying demon woman.....also made a little mistake at work, due to hormonal moment adn I feel really upset with myself about it and now boss has made me report it as an incident....I didn't kill anyone, just delayed someones treatment by an hour...nothing serious, so glad he didn't speak to me this am about it as I would have burst into tears.....roll on Friday!!!  Also just found out that DH won't get bonus - works for RBS, so cannot afford further treatment        sorry for being on a downer just need to rant away!!!

Oh the pessarys....yes they don't take log to absorb, then leave alot of mess......I'm on 2 a night, wear a panty liner overnight and then another til lunchtime the following day!!!!  Sorry TMI, but you get the drift.  I'm finding that they are causing some stinging now, so getting worse, but braving it through, may have to continue for another 12 weeks or whatever it is!!


----------



## sar w

HI ALL NOT BEEN ON FOR A FEW DAYS BECAUSE OF WORK,
GOOD LUCK TO ALL ON 2WW. 
I AM STILL TRYING TO STAY POSSITIVE   BUT NOT LOOKING FORWARD TO SCAN ON THURS BECAUSE HAVE NOT EVEN HAD ANY SPOTTING. DONT KNOW WHAT WILL HAPPEN IF LINNING AS NOT THINNED ENOUGH. GLAD EVERY ONE ELSE IS DOING WELL.


----------



## minette

Blimey, you miss a couple of days reading the thread and it takes half an hour to catch up!

Congrats to all those who are PUPO - lots of   &  for you!!!!

I'm not feeling to bad on the synarel - a few hot flushes & headaches, but nothing too major.

Yeah, the pessaries aren't the nicest, but hopefully it will all be worth it in the end!

Got my scan on friday then will start tablets (not sure which?!) on saturday if scan is ok.

Anyway, hope everyone isn'y feeling too bad today - lots of   to you all!

Minette


----------



## veng

minette fingars crossed you get to start the tablets friday or saturday 

sar w i hope your scan goes well thursday 


Caroline S  im finding the 2weeks harder than i thougth at times too  try not to worry about not having money for next go you will not need it  lots of (((sticky vibes))) for you 

odriscde01 congrates on your first head ache 

Congratulations Trinity (((sticky vibes)))


----------



## CarlaK

Hope all you PUPO ladies are doing well... xx

and thanks everyone for lettin me no about the pessary situation - it has put my mind at rest!

Just a quick querie... i don't know if anyone can help... but... I have now started to panic about something else!!! Basically, I started on the pessaries on Monday night and had my last buserilin injection on monday too.
Now i am just on my 8 pills a day and a 400g pessary each night. But my ET isn't for another 2 days which means by the time its come round i will not have had an njection for 4 days... I have called the clinic twice to clarify that yes... i should have stopped the injections now and they say yes thats right but i read one of my fact sheets last night and it mentioned something about stopping injections 2 days before ET!!! I feel stupid calling the clinic and asking the same question...
I thought maybe the 4 days pessaries and no injections may be to allow me to ovulate and then allow my body and embryo to be 3 days post ovulation??!!

I'm so sorry if the above is confusing! I would be so if someone could let me know if this sounds ok?? 

Maybe I am just panicking cos its only 2 days away now... 

Is everyone spending a few days just resting after ET?? I was planning on resting on the day of ET then carrying on as normal (minus any heavy duty cleaning - lugging dyson up and down stairs etc!!) Is this a bad idea Supposed to be meeting a friend the day after for lunch and have my hair coloured!!! 
Arrrgghh!!!

xxxx


----------



## Bhopes

Afternoon Ladies,

Well I am a wee bit happier today having had my scan this morning. Everything is how it should be. Phew!  So, so far so good.  Still very tender, heavy and sore so I'm trying to put that down to the progynova or side effects. Have to continue with tabs & jabs for another week and a scan next Mon.  My lining is 8.9mm and the want a minimum of 9!  I can't see them bringing ET forward though   but am more relieved now.

Babybluz/Jomag - am deffo drinking more water now.   Went straight up to the water cooler and filled up yesterday  

CarlaK - I'm not sure to be honest, my schedule has me 5 days without buserelin before ET so I guess each clinic is different.  Don't panic - sending you loadsa        

Odriscde01 - hope the headache isn't too bad  

Caroline S - sorry you've had a bad day at work, try not to worry you've had sooo much on your plate, it is easy to forget things  as our hormones are all over the place   

Minette - good luck for Friday    

Veng - how are you doing?  Have you things planned for your 2ww or just relaxing?

Sar W - Thinking of you, hope your clinic can advise you on what's happening.  Can they give you some medication to bring on a bleed?  

 to everyone else and hope our PUPO ladies are resting good and proper!

Love

Bx


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls! 

Caroline - sorry you are having bad time at work - I also made a mistake yesterday and felt like a complete idiot, put it down to the fact we have so much going on in our heads at the moment!  Keep positive about testing - not long now!!  I know it is excrutiating waiting around to find out if it has worked.  I keep getting invited to things around the middle to end of March and all I can think of is getting a BFN and not wanting to go anywhere!!

Lexey - still no AF huh.  You must feel soooo frustrated by now!  How long have you got before they put your treatment back for another cycle?

Carlak - My ET is next Thursday (hopefully) and if my scan on Monday is ok then I stop the injections that day - so I guess that's not much different to you.  Hope that makes you feel better.

Babyb - your chart is great, thanks for that!  You are very organised.  Is nice to see where we all are in comparison.  In a few weeks time we will all know!  Scary 

Bhopes - I have a scan on Monday also, can't come quick enough!  Keep drinking that water.  On saying that I haven't drunk any myself today, and I have a water cooler right beside my desk. Am off to get some...

To everyone else - glad you are all ticking along.  Keep smilin


----------



## veng

LEXEY congrates       did you test early im tryig to be good and hold out 

Bhopes im so glad your scan went well   im just resting with DH this week then back to work my second week ,we went to see shopaholic it was very  

CarlaK sorry i cant help you with the pessaries question as im on gel,but with time off i had ET last friday and i have took all this week off to rest and i will go back to work next week


----------



## veng

LEXEY opps sorry just a little early   so are you waiting for AF to get started 

im on day 6 and feeling a little heavy and dull down there i hope everythings ok


----------



## trinity

Hi everyone

So far so good......    only 13 more sleeps of my   til     

Bhopes glad your scan went well,  its always nice to get confirmation that everything is going to plan.. sending you lots of   

Veng huni sending you lots of sticky vibes for your little embie passengers   

I've been trying to rest as much as poss... no housework, hubbie off on Wed, so he drove us everywhere today..  he's back to work 2moro so its back to lifting the little man up and down, hes quite heavy, so I will have to watch myself.

Jomag, DFly hope you've had a good day..... stay positive   

Cheers

Trin
x


----------



## Caroline S

Evening all!!

Sar – hope your lining is ok!!!  Don’t be upset if your treatment gets put back a week…you will get there in the end!!! Good luck!!!

Minette – hope scan goes well Friday….been so good with my tablets until today when due to my goldfish brain I forgot to take one at lunch, lucky they are not time specific!!

Veng – glad I’m not the only one finding it touch – sticky vibes to you too!!! 

Carla – sorry didn’t have the injections, but was told the pessaries was to allow the luteinising phase to occur to accept your embryo…think that’s right.  Lunch and hairdressers sounds fab to me.  I took the week off sick, but decided that if this fails, then next time I’m off straight back to work!!!  Don’t worry about worrying….it wouldn’t be the same experience without us all going crazy!!! 

Bhopes – sounds like you are al most there hun!!!

Jomag – know what you mean.  We are babysitting Sat night for our Goddaughter and they have said we can stay over, but don’t want to plan either way as don’t know what the result will be Friday.  Might not want to stay over if negative.

Hello Lex – I was abit confused too….are you glad AF hasn’t come or are you waiting for AF to arrive….if you are waiting for AF to arrive, we can do an AF dance for you!!

Trinity – sticky vibes to you!!! Don’t over do it!!!

Well poor Dh doesn’t know what to do with me….last night I was upset, convinced it hadn’t worked…we can’t afford another go, will have to wait 6 months, by which point it will clash with DH’s transplant op…the world had ended.  This morning, the opposite, had nausea all morning, had breakfast (which I never have) to settle my stomach….starving by morning break, so had a twix…starving by lunch so had chips and been singing away “I’m a pregnant girl” to myself all day    …been working on my own, so colleagues don’t think I’m nuts, just DH thinks I’ve lost the plot    ….he wants happy medium….there is no pleasing some people     So, logical mind says I’m sick with worry and I always get hungry before AF is due and its due Friday…..so now who knows what to think….   

Anyway, hope everyone is doing well!!!!  Thursday tomorrow!!!!  Then Friday!!!


----------



## trinity

Caroline

All the best for Friday     that you get the    result.

It is an anxious time and only those who have gone thru this can understand.  It is nice to think ahead and let ourselves dream so you sing ahead girl,"sing outloud"!!!  

Luv Trin
x


----------



## nats210

Hi Ladies
Well just got back tonight from Spain for my FET.  I was delighted we had 6 frosties waiting, out of the first 3, the first 2 thawed intact, 1 lost a cell which was removed and by the time it came to ET it had gone back to 8 cells so we had 3 x 8 cell put back. Now on the dreaded 2ww well  not quite 2 weeks as I am due to test on the 28 feb but will probably delay until the 2/3 as we are away that weekend and I prefer not knowing until i have to.
Fingers crossed for all
Let's hope for some BFP's here

nats
xx


----------



## babybluz

[fly]whooo nats, congrats on being pupo     [/fly]

Lexy here is an AF dance just for you....

              

caroline, roll on friday!     I love the positive singing vibe you got going on, I will be trying that one 

bhopes it sounds like your on track, did you ask why your are feeling bloated and tender?

sarw, I hope your scan goes well. I only spotted a little after some  nothing since so I am also very nervous about my scan tomorrow. I was too shocked at the time to ask what happens if I am not ready this time, so it looks like were going through the same emotions and worries. Lets hope its good news for us both  

Right I'm off to bed to TRY to get some sleep.


----------



## Caroline S

Oh Lexy sorry to hear about your troubles    Lets hope this gets things moving
[fly]                     [/fly]

Nats - glad everything has gone well for you...congrats on being PUPO!!!


----------



## trinity

Babybluz     for your scan today.... hope everything goes to plan for you.

Let us no how u get on.

Trin
xx


----------



## Tikki

Ladies,

Hi, do you mind if I pop on to pick your brains. I am PUPO with 2 expanding blasts and test day is Sunday 22nd... I am currently driving myself mad symptom searching or rather lack of and was hoping any of you on the 2ww can help me..

I am on Gestone 100mg injection & cyclogest 400mg suppository daily so feel I must be pumped full of progesterone as well as Progynova 3x a day but my (.)(.) feel absolutely normal- how do yours feel?

On my last fresh cycle which resulted in a pregnancy my (.)(.) were sore from when I started stimming so cannot make any comparisons there... This whole 2ww I have just felt very normal! I also do not get any symptoms when I have AF so nothing to compare to there either...

Just losing my mind but I guess that is familiar territory with the 2ww- its been nearly 3 years since my last one so I think I had really forgotten what it was like...

Good luck to you all and any input would be gratefully received,

Tikki. xx


----------



## veng

Tikki  IM ON 3X PROGYNONVA AND gel at night im on day 7 so 7 more days till i test ,with the symtoms i think its diffrent each time try not to stress  

Babybluz  for your scan 

Caroline good luck with testing tomorrow your doing fab waiting  

nats congrates for being with PUPO!

Lexy hes AF dance    

hi to everyone


----------



## fozi

Hello Tikki

I to am on gestone injections (arent they ghastly?) and progynova and patches.  i am only on day 3 but i dont fee anything yet. i keep thinking my (.)(.) should be sore and one of them is, but i think thats because i lay on that side in my sleep    

I have been going a bit stir crazy today aswell.
i wouldnt worry too much about symptoms/lack of (although i am already driving myself nuts as i had a failed cycle before). some people get loads of symptoms and some get none!
we need to try and distract ourselves, either with chocies or some online window shopping!  
Please dont worry too much, we just have to take one day at a time.
sending you lots of     

Fozi


----------



## vikki75

hi girls just got back from clinic an lining is thick enuf so transfer is on thursday next week yay ,thawing 4 embies see how they go on wednesday im so excited ,
 to everyone sorry no personels im in a rush xxx


----------



## babybluz

Hi guys.


Hi tikki congratulations on being PUPO, I haven't been pupo yet so cant tell you any symptoms, but from what I have read until the baby hormones kick in most ladies don't have symptoms, so try think positive and enjoy being unofficially pregnant- I know, its easy for me to say that as I haven't been there yet! I wish you lots of    and good luck for the testing  

Veng- half way now  

fozi- virtual window shopping sounds good to me, might try a bit of that myself 2day.

caroline, good luck for tomorrow    were all routing for you to get the 1st of many BFP on here   

Sarw- how did your scan go?


Thanks for all the good luck wishes.
I thought my DP had forgotten about the scan as he went off in a huff last night to bed, then didn't mention it this morning   so being the stubborn hormonal sod I am didn't remind him to see how long it took to ask  ........He called me not long after scan, bless, I suppose he was as anxious as me   
As for the scan...
I am soooooooo relieved my lining was nice and thin at 3.5 so I'm all set to take 6 progynova tonight    The nurse suggested taking all 6 in one go before bed so that I sleep through any sickness side effect. Is everyone else on progynova doing the same?
Also Just in case anyone is going through similar, all my worrying about the 2nd D/r scan was for nothing! The nurse said they would have given me 2 pessaries to start another bleed and carry on with treatment.
BBx



vikki- great news    I'm  your embies are strong. Good luck


----------



## nats210

Hi Babybluz
I am taking 6mg of progynova in 3 lots of 2. I take i in the morning, mid afternoon and at night. I don't feel sick with it especially if i take it with food never had any problems and my clinic advised to space them out. Do you suffer sickness with them?
Good news about your lining, best of luck
xx


----------



## Bhopes

Afternoon Ladies,

BB -   Glad your scan came in good and you can start with the progynova. I'm the same as nats210 - 6mg a day (2mg 3 times a day for breakie, lunch and dins). I've had a couple of ickie moments a couple of times but nothing to be concerned over.  Hope you get on ok with them  

Vikki - that's great news hun! lots of          coming your way! x

Tikki - congrats on being PUPO!  Try not to worry and keep a PMA  

Lexey - hope AF comes along soon            

Caroline -        for tomorrow x

Jomag - I've downloaded a water reminder now       How sad am i?!  Good luck for your scan on Mon too  

 to everyone I've missed!  Very nearly Friday and the lovely weekend  

Love

Bx


----------



## sar w

hi all 
babybluz good news about your lining,  on my last fet i took altogether at the same time of day does not really make any diffence 

i went or 2nd scan today and it was not good news  got to carry on with the buserelin for another week and got to use two pessaries 1x tonight 1x in the morning. this is to bring on a bleed so hopefully my lining is nice and thin next Thurs.


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi Ladies,

Blimey, you miss a day on this and there is so much to catch up on!!

Bhopes - glad your scan went well and that you are feeling better about it all.  

BabyBluz - Thanks for updating the table with my dates! I am glad your scan went well today, I just hope you manage to get a good nights sleep with all of those progynova rattling around inside you!!! 

Minette- Good luck for the scan tomorrow. 

Caroline S - Only one more sleep!!! We all have our fingers crossed for you xxx I like the idea of your "I'm a pregnant girl" song, I think you should teach it to us all for our 2ww's.  

Trinity - Hope the 2ww is going ok, stay positive. 

Lexy, with all of those AF dances, she's bound to turn up soon! 

Nats - Congratulations on being PUPO, another one to add to the 2ww list. 

Vikki - Yipee, transfer next thursday!  

Well I start on my 2 progynova tablets a day as on tomorrow. Had no side effects so far and touch wood I won't get any.
Is anyone out there having acupuncture? I have decided I am going to give it a go. I spoke to a lady this morning who said that she would recommend that as I am starting this late into my cycle I should just go before and after ET. Any advice you can give would be great.

Hi to everyone else (bound to have forgotten someone!!

DFx


----------



## dragonfly151

Sar W - just read your post, sorry about your scan, keep positive, it will all come good in the end! 

DFx


----------



## vikki75

DF- IM HAVING ACCU ITS FANTASTIC ID RECOMEND IT TO ANY ONE  
SAR W- SORRY ABOUT SCAN NEWS BUT AS DF SED STAY  
BB- WOW THATS ALOT OF PROGYNOVA LOL IM ON 4 ADAY AN WAS PUTTING UP THE LADIE GARDEN BUT NOW MY LININGS GOOD I CAN START THEM ORALLY  
 TO EVERYONE 
LOTS OF STICKY VIBES TO YOU PUPO GIRLIES


----------



## Caroline S

Babybluz - I'm on 4 a day, they advised to take them separate to avoid nausea, so was doing 1 in morning, lunch, dinner and bedtime, until yesterday and today when forgot the lunch time ones, so spreaded the 3 out over the evening.  DH is worried, and so am I, but after hearing that everyone takes them different we are trying not to worry.  Said if I'm not pg tomorrow, then I wouldn't have been yesterday, so wouldn't be the cause of a negative result.

Vikki - good luck for transfer next Thursday,      your frosties survive!!!

Sar - sorry about the scan....you will get there soon.  I know its a pain having to delay, but another week in the grand scheme of things isn't the end of the world. You want the best environment possible for your embies to come home too!!

DF - Its great, it goes "I'm a pregnant girl, la, la, la, I'm a little pregnant girl, la, la, la"  All sung with a smile on your face and a little skip (just check first that no one is watching you!!!)

Thank you everyone so much for the good luck wishes.....got bloods at 8.20, then wait til after 4 before I can phone.  I'll try to sneak on at work to let you know, see how I feel.  DH has promised to take me out for dinnner if pos, said I couldn't face going out if it was another negative. 

Good luck for anyone else with app tomorrow.  Going to have a shower and watch TV tonight!!!


----------



## minette

Hi everyone!

Caroline - lots and lots of   &   for you for tomorrow. I'm sure it will be a really long day if you have to wait until 4pm, but you never know, it might all be worth it!!!

Vicki - good luck for thursday, hope everything goes well.

Hope all of you on 2ww are taking it easy - I was planning to go back to work after ET, but obviously just sit there at my desk - is this a bad idea? I haven't any holiday left & can't really take it as sick.

Well, got my first scan tomorrow so fingers crossed everything is ok!

Minette


----------



## veng

minette   for your scan 

Caroline good luck with testing today  

morning everyone  I'm off to my mums today to try and distract myself I'm on day 8 so 6 more till testing


----------



## rosypie

i'm only 3 days into my wait (had 5 day blasts transferred on tuesday). 10 days to go until OFT on 2 March and am going quietly insane  

the progynova is making me angry, that's the only side effect i've noticed (and that DP's noticed  ).  first time i took utrogestan i took it orally by mistake and got really dizzy. otherwise it's just horribly squelchy downstairs. maybe that's adding to my crossness...

it's hard to keep up with everyone on this board, it's really busy   but i just wanted to say good luck and    for everyone waiting for something (especially you Lexey - I've been seeing your posts  all over and it seems like you've been waiting for AF since the beginning of time. hope you don't have too much longer to wait)

x


----------



## Tikki

hi ladies,

thank you for your replies about my paranoia.... i had a very negative and angry day yesterday but am trying to be more positive today..... i think it is important for me to remember that when i was pregnant I did not have any pregnancy symptoms until about 7 weeks and then it was only hunger and tiredness.... Only 2 more days to go...

fozi- the gestone is vile isn't it.. my bum is so bruised and had numb patches where all the bruises are.. my friend who is a nurse is doing mine as am feeling a bit of a chicken about it but if i have to carry on longer than saturday (fingers crossed) i will have to toughen up and do it myself...

caroline- good luck for today hun.... 

hi to everyone else,

tikki. xx


----------



## nats210

Minette I went back to work after my cycle which resulted in my little boy. I just took it very easy spent most of it on FF .
XX


----------



## trinity

Hi ladies

Wow missed a lot of posts yesterday.  Was out celebrating my birthday.  Had lunch with a friend and then hubbie took me out for a lovely meal last nite.  Was nice to take my mind off my 2ww.  im struggling a bit to rest up given I'm running around after a 15 mth old active boy.... can't complain though.  

Is anyone else on prognova and gel experiencing insomnia  I woke at 2am last nite and couldn't get back to sleep.  My mind was racing and hubbie was snoring like a train,so I had to move to spare room!!!!!

Up to ET this time I was going to aerobics twice a week.  I don't no whether to go back or not..  Is anyone else doing exercise??


Caroline good luck with test results today...    that you get a positive.

Rosiepie we must be testing on the same day 3/3??  Good luck with the next 11 days    

Veng hope ur trip to ur mum's keeps your spirits up .... not long now girl!  

Dragonfly good luck with the prognova.... let us know how u get on. Another step closer to ET  

Tikki congrats on joining the    girls...... take care and no housework!!!  (well thats my excuse)

Last time I had eT I took 2 days off work then carried on as normal.

Babybluz well done on your scan results. Hope you find the prognova ok

Hi to everyone else.

Keep smiling and keep believing.

Trinxx


----------



## fozi

Hello Ladies

Caroline- keeping everything crossed for you and      that you get the result you have been wishing for.

Trinity- happy belated birthday   .  looks like you had a lovely day- hope that you are not too tired. i was reading in zita west's book and she suggests not to do any aerobic excercise building up to major treatemtns like EC atnd ET and also until the 2ww is over. but i think it really depends on the individual- see how you feel.  

Rosypie- how are you doing today? hope that you are not going too insane, but i know exactly what you mean   . i too will be testing near your and Trinity's test dates, i had 1 day 5 blastocyst tranferred on monday..... exciting, but nerve wracking at the same time. 

Tikki- not long now for you   . and the gestone will feel totally different when you start taking it after saturday!  

Veng- hope you have a lovely time at your mum's.    great way to take your mind off everything.

DF- accu is so great, i would highly recommend it.   find someone who knows whats what when it come to accu for fertility  treatment/ivf. 

i had a rotten day yesterday- was really weepy as i couldnt get the image of me when i found out the treatment hadnt worked last time. was finding it really hard to be positive, but it was such a relief to tell DH as he was so lovely. he has to fly to the phillipines for work on sunday and wont be back until friday.......... i was worried that i would start to bleed and he wouldnt be here   .
BUT i know its really important to stay positive and am really going to try.  

 to anyone i have missed, hope that you are all doing ok.  

sending everyone lots of      and    
Fozi


----------



## trinity

Hey Fozi

Stay strong and positive huni,  this is a new day as they say, forget the past, and just remember when ur dh returns from his travels it will only be 1 more sleep til testing day   .  whoooo hooooo.  In the meantime, chat to us all on here and we will keep your spirits up.

Take care

Trin
x


----------



## babybluz

Afternoon all,

Caroline,  hope you get   news at 4. Have you not done a pee stick pg test too?

trinity   for yesterday
I only started progynova yesterday so no symptoms as yet. You are probably anxious and a snoring hubby don't help, I know!  
They say to carry on as normal but personally I would wait until after the 2ww or just do gentle exercises. I'm sure your little boy keeps you active.

fozi awww   Its good you got to talk it out with your DH before he goes and were all here to keep those   vibes going while he is gone  
hope you feel better today    

Minette, hope your scan went well today  

Vikki, cor I don't know how u managed putting them tiny pills through the lady gate! bet your glad thats over  

dragonfly, lol I rattle already with the 12-15 tabs a day I take anyway, my tablet box is like a lunch box!!!  I am just pleased there little tablets as I find the bigger ones hard to swallow. I also wanted to try acupuncture but felt I left it too late now, but think I will try it if only to ease my arthritis pain as it is supposed to really help.

sarw   sorry your lining wasn't thin enough, its a disappointment when your body does not do as its told! on the other hand we were thinking the worst and expected treatment to be cancelled so its good news that its going ahead. hope the pessaries bring on a bleed soon and you will be ready thursday      

Well I took all 6 of my 2mg progynova last night with a banana and didn't feel sick, so as long as it stays that way I shall carry on taking them in 1 go. It does seem like I am on a higher dose than the rest of you   wonder why. 

Good luck to all the  
hope everone else is doing ok?
carlak, haven't heard from you have you had ET now?  

BB xx


----------



## Jomag

Vikki - that's great you got thursday confirmed!!  I go for my scan on Monday to find out if I can go on thursday too!  Oh pleeeeeaaaassse.  This has been the hardest week so far this cycle.  I have been very doom and gloom.

Caroline - Dying to hear how you got on.  You should know by now so hopefully your next posting on this thread will be to announce a BFP!! Fingers crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else!  I havent got much energy this week and am feeling a bit down so hopefully my posts will be a bit brighter next week after I get my scan.

Have a good weekend everyone x


----------



## vikki75

fozi lots of   pma hun xxx
babybluz yes the tablets were murder having o go up there but happier now i can take orally lol
jomag i got a scan on monday too xx an to pick up cyclogest that i start taking den too , its been very hard this week but just knowing my scan told me i can start was a relief , hope your scan goes well on monday hun xx an well be testing the same day   11th march   
big   to everyone i missed xxx


----------



## Tikki

wow- just been reading that you have all been using the progynova in a very different way to me... mine have been oral all the way through and have not felt sick with them but had heard that they can make you feel like that so have been cautious and always taken them on a full tum....

i too am waiting to hear about caroline....


----------



## minette

Well, scan went well today, everything is fine so start on the progynova tomorrow and next scan 6th March.  

Nats210 - thanks, that makes me feel so much better!

Hope everyones ok - off to a virgin vie party tonight then a salsa party! Will take it easy though!

Am also waiting to hear from Caroline - fingers crossed for her.

Minette


----------



## Caroline S

Another negative for us.

We can go again whenever we are ready...need to have a family conference this weekend to discuss finances.  Hopefully parents will pay for next go, then  we can try for April, otherwise maybe not til June.

We really want to keep up with the momentum and try again as soon as possible.  Really hope that next time it will work, still got 5 embies left, must be a good one in there somewhere.  Going to contact a friend this weekend who does accupunture and try that for the next cycle.

Thank you all so much for being such good friends, I'll pop on over the weekend for proper message.


----------



## Tikki

so sorry Caroline, hope your time will come very soon.....


----------



## CarlaK

Hi Ladies!

OMG THINK EVeryone is storming ahead with their treatment now! can't believe it was only a few weeks ago it seemed like forever until transfer!

I had my transfer today so I'm officially part of the PUPO club!!!! woo hooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
We transfered 2 x grade2 8cell embryos (they were 6 cell when we arrived but we were waiting 1.5hrs past appointment time due to them being so busy!!) 
I was sooooo nervous on the way there and excited too of course!!
I was shaking like a leaf trying to put my bloody legs in the stirrups though!!! 
It was amazing to see the embryos on the screen - they gave us a photo of them too which i thought was quite cute!! the nurse was trying to point everything on the screen out to me but to be honest i was really uncomfortable - my bladder was about to burst (not a nice thought with a consultant in the middle of 'rinsing' my womb!).
It was over quite quicklythankfully though and a cup of tea and packet of biccies later i was as good as new!
They recommended i take a few days off, do light walking if any exercise to improve blood flow to the womb and off I toddled with my pregnancy testing kit in hand!

It's so strange post transfer... i keep thinking that the embryos can't poss still be in there and that they must have fallen out! and then i am worrying i am sitting the wrong way etc etc!! It's getting ridiculous!! But I am sure from tomorrow I will carry on as normal!

Who is next on the list to become pupo Will take a quick look now!!!

Good Luck Ladies!!!

xxx


----------



## trinity

So sorry it didn't happen for you this time Caroline.... luv to you and ur dh.

Carlak welcome to the pupo club.... take it easy for next few days.  Lots of sticky vibes for you.


----------



## CarlaK

Sorry Caroline, I just saw your post.

Was really hoping you would be back with a BFP  

It's lovely to hear that you are sticking with the plan though and are going to start another cycle asap. I always say... as awful as it is when this doesn't work... it really must be a numbers game and the more tries... the more likely you get your BFP.

xxx


----------



## Cate1976

Sorry to hear that Caroline, hope you can go again on next cycle.


----------



## veng

Caroline  good on your for thinking postive  i hope you get a sticky with you next 5 frosties


----------



## Caroline S

Thanks girls.

Well I've made my first positive move for the next cycle...I have contacted a friend who does accupunture, she has been through IVF herself....as it happens she was successful 3rd time and that was FET!!  Anyway, she is going to ring me next weekend for a chat and she will help me for next time.

I feel like there is nothing I regret this time round, unlike the first cycle which I found very stressful, so decided that next time, Ill try acc and maybe not have time off work, see what she thinks.  I feel like staying at home is probably more stressful, so might just take the first day off only, then straight abck to work.

Last night I started with AF pains and DH and I discussed early testing, but decided ignorance is bliss...maybe its better for us testing Friday afternoon and not knowing til 4pm, but we are so glad we didn't test early as I don't think I could face going to work and in my job you really need to concentrate (working in blood transfusion and Haematology labs in hospital).  At least I have the weekend to sort my head out.

So my advice girls, if you can hang in there and not test early, it maybe for the best!!!

Anyway, we have decided to relax this evening as the weekend is going to be quite busy...especially as I no longer have to take things easy!!! So some personnals!!

Minette - if you want to go back to work straight away, then I think that should be ok....after all I've rested for a week and it didn't bring me my BFP!!

Trinity - Happy belated birthday, sounds like you had a wonderful day!!

Babybluz - good luck hun in your treatment, glad the tabs don't make you sick.

Jomag - good luck for Monday

Vikki - Good luck for ET

The PUPO girls, Carla, Veng, Rosypie, Tikki, Trinity, Fozi and anyone else I missed - hang in there girls, I know the 2ww seems like eternity, but the time will still pass, I wish you all the best for your BFP's and for those who get BFN's, don't be sad, our time will come one day!!!

I'll keep poping on to find out how you've all done, but please forgive me if I'm abit quiet over the next few weeks!!  I'm praying for you all!!! Thanks again for all your support, I'm sorry that I'm the first one and to be a negative!!!


----------



## fozi

Caroline - i am so sorry for your BFN.       you are being so strong and positive, which is fab.  take each day as it comes..........    i am sure your future BFP embie is just waiting for the right time.


Fozi


----------



## vikki75

caroline so sorry you got a bfn hopefully next time is your time xxx 
carla congrats on becoming pupo hun me next


----------



## Cate1976

Carla: Congrats on being PUPO.

Mood swings haven't kicked in yet so hoping I'm not going to get them.


----------



## Truffle80

Caroline - Really sorry it wasn't your time     You sound like you are coping ok and being very positive which is great.  I think focussing on your next cycle is always the best help.  It will be your turn soon.

Congrats in everyone who is PUPO!!!  Can't believe how many there are now!  I should, all being well, be joining you next Friday.

Love and babydust to all,

Txxxxxxxxx


----------



## sar w

so sorry caroline on your        try and stay    
thank you for all for the kind messages and fingers crossed my lining is o.k by thurs still no sign of AF.
good luck to all of you on pupo and all on  
      
lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## veng

morning ladys im on day 9 ,5 more days till test day ,this is a very  hard to stay carm  i must try and stay busy i think i will pop out and walk the dog and DH said he will take me out to eat tonight 


i hope you all are having a good weekend


----------



## dragonfly151

Happy weekend ladies!

Caroline S - so sorry to hear about your bfn, we all had our fingers crossed for you. Well done for the PMA, your time will come.

Trinity - I also have the insomnia but I was putting it down for the hot flushes. I am awake 2 or three times a night and also find it really hard to go back to sleep. I am on the progynova but not the gel.

Well there are so many PUPO ladies out there -   vibes to you all.

I was also wondering about the exercise thing, I have been carrying on as normal and think I will continue to do so until ET as I am feeling fine at the moment. Just walking for me during the   though. I thought I would be ok with my Yoga Class but have been advised that it is a no go.

Hope everyone else is ok!

DFxx


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls, am just checking in quickly before I go out as I was dying to hear how Caroline got on.

Caroline - your attitude is fantastic, I hope you will hang around for a while and help the rest of us through this.  I was genuninely really disappointed for you but then I thought of all the folks I know who have been successful on their third go, and I think your next try will be your third... so you still have lots of hope - especially if you can start again as quickly as April.  You have still loads of time to make your dream come true hon.  Thinking of you.

Everyone else - good luck for the next week.  I have my scan on Monday and if that is ok, then I can go for ET on Thursday.  Vikki and i are scheduled for the same day - all being well.

To everyone PUPO - enjoy!

Jo x


----------



## babybluz

Just a quickie as im just about to watch a film but wanted to see carolines result...

caroline im so sorry it was a bpn


----------



## veng

morning ladys
i have a confession i tested this morning and it is a realy faint


----------



## CarlaK

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That is fantastic news!!! I have just gone all goose pimpley!!!!

Really bizarre that i was working out that I could prob test earlier than clinic said and thought.. i wonder if any of the FF girls will test early... i was literally about to post and ask the question!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Are you going to keep testing daily now until you ring the clinic I believe the line gets darker daily

Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!!!!!    

xxxx


----------



## sar w

Morning all  
Venga that's good news   
When is your otd.
Hope every one else is doing well.
As for me still no sign of that bloody af, shows up when u don't wont it to,when u do no sign.   
Love sat. XxxzzxxxxxxxxX


----------



## veng

thanks ladys ,im on day 10 today and i go for blood test at clinic day 14 to yes i am going to test every morning just to see it get darker 

sar w  i hope you don't have to wait to long


----------



## Truffle80

Veng - won't curse you with too early congrats but it looks promising and will keep    thoughts for you!!


----------



## fozi

Veng- OMG!!! thats super news. hope that the line contiues to get darker everyday!!  

Fozi


----------



## vikki75

veng conngrats hun well done heres to you an famo xxxx mwah


----------



## Cate1976

Congratulations Veng. Hope the line gets darker. DH has already told me that they'll be no early testing for me.


----------



## chablisgal

Hi everyone,

I am due to start injections on Wed for my 1st FET (it will be Day 21) Is there anyone out there also about to start??

xx


----------



## babybluz

OMG veng thats great news,    
I wont post it just yet on our wall of fame ill wait until your OTD so keep us posted  

sarw, had your lining thinned any more than on 1st scan? The nurse said to me the D/r drugs can make your lining thin without a bleed, so i have my fingers crossed for you this thursday hun     

chablisgal, great news that you can now start D/r injections, look at the chart on page 18 for all our dates.

Hope everyone is ok and had a good weekend?

I got to take my dog the vets in the morning


----------



## trinity

Hi girls

Veng congrats on your BFP..... when I tested after my fresh IVF cycle the line was really faint and that was on day 14.  We did 2 more tests the next day and it was still positive.... so fingers crossed for you..... sooooo exciting.

Jomag.... all the best for your scan tomorrow.... hope everything is well on track for you.

Dragonfly.... I'm not going to my exercise classes... only problem is I'm running out of excuses to my friends, I'm gonna be getting the "are you pregnant" questions soon as I very rarely miss a class!!!!  But I'm taking it easy anyway.

I gave myself a real nasty burn last nite.. I left a knife in the griddle pan while I was cooking and then lifted it and the black plastic part had melted in the heat and subsequently stuck to my thumb and forefinger.... so I'm typing with one finger...... the pain was so bad last nite.  Thankfully my friend who is a doctor came and dressed it for me and saved me having to spend my sat nite in casualty.

Best wished to all attending for scans/et this week and try to keep calm those in the 2ww club    

Trin


----------



## dragonfly151

Good Morning Ladies,

Hope you all had a great weekend.

Veng - excellent news! Congratulations and we   the lines keep getting darker x

Jomag - hope your scan goes well this morning

Trinity - what a nightmare!   Hope your burn is feeling slightly better this morning.

Chablisgirl - welcome to the thread. Congratulations on being able to start your cycle.

Babybluz - hope it's nothing serious for your dog.....

Hope everyone else is ok!

Well I am off to Ireland for a couple of days to visit my brother and his family. I have a 6 month old neice who I don't get to see much of so am really excited. I will catch up when I get back, it will probably take all day for me to catch up the rate thios thread goes!!

Speak to you all in a couple of days!

DFxx


----------



## Jomag

Hey girls - please can someone help me!!  I am such a complete idiot.  I went to check my paperwork this morning to confirm scan time and realised I should have been taken 2 tablets 3 times a day.  I have been taking ONE tablet three times a day.  Oh please God don't let me have messed this up for one stupid mistake.  I am devastated - how am I going to tell my husband.

Please can someone advise what dosage they are taking?  Do you think I have messed up completely


----------



## trinity

Jomag

Firstly don't get yourself into a state..... try to stay calm.  

As you no we are all on different tablet quantities.  

All you can do is start taking the right amount from now.  When did you start your tabs.... if it's only a couple of days don't worry.  And also when you go for your scan today, tell them about your mix up.  If your lining is thick enough then you probably won't have to worry, if it isn't I'm sure this may just delay your et for a couple of days.  I'm sure you haven't messed the whole cyle up.

Sure I even made a boob last week, I was meant to stop my spray and start the gels on sun, I didn't check my paperwork until Mon, and had my et on the Tues.


----------



## trinity

JOMAG

JUST CHECKED MY PAPERWORK.  MAKE SURE YOU ARE NOT GETTING CONFUSED AS MINE SAYS

3 TABS X 2MG.    WHICH IF YOU PANIC YOU MIGHT THINK IS 3 X 2 LOTS.... BUT IN FACT THE 2 MEANS THE DOSE IN EACH TAB

TRIN


----------



## Jomag

Trinity - thank you for replying.  I am in work and literally counting the minutes to 1pm until I get out of here and get to go for my scan.

I wish I had the paperwork in with me to check - now I am wondering have I got confused after all!!  It is just too ridiculous that I could have allowed myself to make such a stupid mistake!! What an idiot.  Thank you so much, if you are on 2mg 3 times a day then it may be ok for me too.  I have been on them for about 4 weeks already - so if I have messed up, then I have done it big style!!  

Really appreciate you taking the time to respond, it has really helped.  Will let you know how I get on x


----------



## Tikki

jomag, i took 2mg three times a day and by day 13 my levels and lining were adequate so try not to worry, i guess it is like many parts of the whole process and different women respond differently and some clinics prefer to go for the higher doses to ensure that they get a response...

tikki


----------



## vikki75

hi girls xx
jomag im sure everything will be ok good luck with scan 
i had my last scan today an my lining is i think she sed 10mm  gr8 so et is on thursday at 12 yay im so excited xx  
big hug to everyone else xx
trin hope your burn clears up quickly for you hun i know how painful it can be i also had rope burns from a horse pulling me a long lol an the pain was excruciating for weeks xx


----------



## Bhopes

Morning Girls,

Caroline - I'm so sorry for your news.      Was keeping everything crossed for you.  Really hope you get to cycle again soon    

Jomag - it is difficult how they word these things differently.  I'm on 3 tabs a day of 2mg so that sounds the same as Trinity's and maybe yours?  Hope you get on ok today    

Veng - that's brilliant news!  Congrats!   

Trinity - hope your burns are feeling better, they're just the worst thing.  I burnt myself on the oven y'day and have been slapping loads of antiseptic cream on which has helped. x

DF - hope you have a lovely time away x

Chablisgal - great news you can start!  sending you       x

CarlaK - congrats on being PUPO!       x

Vikki - that's great news about ET! sending you      

 to everyone!  Hope you're all ok?

Had another scan this morning but I don't think my lining has improved that much to be honest.  When I went last week the nurse, who always does things quickly and rushes about said it was 8.9.  But the nurse today said it was 9 but my womb was moving    so difficult to measure.  She seemed happy with it enough and said it's fine but I though it should have grown more than that in a week?  Anyhow, i had to be a bit forceful because at both previous scans I said I don't think I have enough buserelin (and both times the fast scatty nurse said she thought I had enough).  When I came to inject y'day I thought I've barely got enough for today let alone another 3 days, managed to get enough out this morning but it was really the dregs.  So when I explained this to the nurse today she was banging the vials and trying to get more out, I thought there's no way there is anymore in there.  I asked for a new vial and she thinks it's not worth me injecting tomorrow now but I can start cyclogest instead.  So I'm one day ahead of myself!  She's going to talk to the consultant and hopefully will ring me later tonight to let me know about ET, in case they bring it forward!  I'm sooooo hoping that they will as it may well be Friday, which is my b'day, and it will be such a great b'day pressie    Exciting but nervous now  

 to everyone,

Love

Bx


----------



## vikki75

bhopes right back at ya girl with the     cant believe its going so fast xx


----------



## minette

hi everyone! Hope you all had a good weekend.

Caroline - I'm so sorry, its such a crappy feeling - finger crossed for your next try   

Veng - congrats! Hope your line is getting darker up to your official test day!

Jomag - I too am working up to 3 x 2mg tablets per day, so hopefully you just misunderstood. This whole thing is more stressful than people realise - I'm always thinking I'm doing something wrong or worrying that I forgot to take a tablet!    Hope appointment went ok today. 

I'm now on the progynova tablets & haven't had any side effects as yet - can't wait until ET, this cycle seems to have been taking ages!

Hi to everyone else - hope you all have a great tuesday!

Minette


----------



## Jomag

Hi everyone

Just wanted to say a huge thank you to you all for responding yesterday.  I appreciated it so much and it really did help!  Thankfully the clinic's paperwork was wrong so I had been taking the right dose of Progynova all along. Phew!!  I was in such a spin yesterday.  Went for scan and my lining is 10mm so I am on schedule for et this Thursday!!  Am so excited to just have got to this stage, but trying not to get my hopes up too much.  Just have to keep praying that I will get two good quality embies out of my 9 frosties.  The embryologist will phone me tomorrow to let me know how they have thawed and to confirm time for Thurs.  I am going to book myself in for acupuncture before and after the transfer.

Veng - How are those lines going?... getting darker and darker I hope.  Fantastic news!  

Vikki - Glad you got the go ahead for thurs too, my doctor said 10mm was better than could be expected, so we should both be pleased with that!  Are you excited?!

Trinity - hope your burn is getting better.  That's the last thing you need!

Bhopes - Have you heard from your doc yet?  Would love to hear you are getting your et on Friday for your birthday, that would be so lovely for you.  

Dragonfly - Have fun in Ireland (which is where I live - although I am in the North)!  

Minette - Have you got a date for et yet?  Glad no side effects with Progynova.  They gave me sore legs and I was more tired than normal, but no big deal.

To everyone else, good luck with wherever you are in your cycles.  We all seem to be reaching the final stages now - so exciting!  Hopefully lots of positive news for us all over the next few weeks.

Jo x


----------



## veng

hello ladys i hope your all well 
ive not tested today sunday was a line test and monday i used a digital and it was postive so im waiting till thurs my OTD to use my last digital before i go and have my bloods taken at clinic


----------



## Bhopes

Jomag - that's brill news!  Glad you were right and the clinic said they were wrong.  Fingers crossed for Thurs     Didn't hear from clinic last night so rang this morning and the administrator asked a nurse who confirmed it's carrying on as planned so we can't have ET Fri    It's what I thought to be honest as they do EC only on Fridays and wouldn't want an ET in, I don't suppose - typical of them! Anyhow at least DH & I get to go away for the night now and he can take me for a spree before ET    

Just wondered what day in your cycle are you all having ET?  Mine is scheduled for day 20 - would that be about right?

Lots of love to all,

Bx


----------



## vikki75

jomag good news hun   mines for 12 o`lock on thursday cant wait booked my accu thursday at 830 then go back again at 645 had accu today an got it free shes so lovely  
bhopes i think thats about right day 20 no to sure ive lost track lol  
good luck to us all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls.  Great to hear that you are all doing so well.....its exciting when you know when ET will be!!!  My ET was done D18....I think, but was told its all to do when you start the cyclogest as that is preparing your womb for accepting the embryo!!

Good luck all of you, I'm    for you all!!


----------



## vikki75

hi girls just thought i would let you know so far my 4 embies survived the thaw just now awaiting a call to let me know how there divideing so scared   
big hug to you all xxx


----------



## rosypie

good news vikki, that's the 1st hurdle! fingers crossed x


----------



## Jomag

Hi Caroline - I hope you are doing well and recovering from your disappointment.  Hope you keep checking in and helping us through this.

Lexey - so pleased for you hon.  That is fantastic.  They are bound to get something good to work with now that they have all four on the go.  I havent had my call yet and they havent confirmed a time for tomorrow.  Just have to sit here like a lemon and wait for embryology to call me.  Arggghhhhhh.  I am so impatient!!

Hi to everyone else!! x


----------



## vikki75

jomag call them i did lol then 20mins later they called me back with the news about thawing x   by tomorrow night we gonna be PUPO yay       
rosypie   thanks hun


----------



## nats210

Hi Ladies

Jomag so pleased things are ok, these clinics sometimes send us mad.

Vikki great news hope they call you soon, lets us know when you can, come on embies.

Veng not long until OTD will be great to get the official nod.

Well thought i was doing ok on the roller coaster, yesterday felt rather positive, tummy twinges thought i spotted a few veins on b**b, funny mouth taste but hey mmm aren't they all drug symptoms ah. Today feel ratty, tired and unsure always get like this just before testing. Found myself in Boots picking up tests and then told myself off will only lead to more stress. OTD Friday but as I can't get in for bloods holding off till monday must be mad. 

Good luck to those about to start, in 2ww and hugs to those that didn't get a positive this time.
nats
x


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Everyone,

Nothing unusual to report from my baseline scan (thank god).  Just as it should be and just need to wait until this afternoon to make sure my blood work is ok and that my hormones are where they should be. 

If it's fine, I can start on the HRT on Saturday, with an estimated Egg Transfer (pending successful thawing of my frosties) for Wednesday 18th March!!!.

Always find it kindof strange driving into the clinic where I know my frosties are in the freezer somewhere.

Please let it be our turn......................................BFP's all round!!!


----------



## veng

odriscde01 glad your baseline went well   one more step closer  

nats210 your doing so good holding out   keep it up lots of ((sticky vibes))

vikki75 thats great news lots of ((sticky vibes)) for tommorw 

hello to everyone else i hope your all doing well
its my OTD tomorrow


----------



## Jomag

Yippee!! The clinic just rang to say they thawed 5 embies and 4 have survived.  One isn't great but the other 3 look fine.  ET scheduled for tomorrow at 1.50pm.  I have booked myself in for acupuncture before and after.

Vikki - not long to PUPO girl!  We are getting there


----------



## Bhopes

Lots of              to Vikki & Jomag for tomorrow!  Am so excited for you both!  

Bx


----------



## Jomag

thanks bhopes... did you get your date sorted yet?  I know Friday isn't happening, but maybe Monday??


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi All,

How exciting for the soon to be PUPO girls, advanced party of   sticky vibes being sent your way.

Jomag - ventured into the North yesterday - my brother lives right on the boarder and me and my SIL sampled the delights of Newry! 

Veng -   Thought I would send you a bounce for tomorrows OTD. Good Luck Hun!

O'Drisc - Great news about your scan, Bring on the HRT.

Nats - Well done for resisting the pee sticks! Friday is only 2 sleeps away.......

BHopes - If you can't have ET on Friday, when will it be?

Had a lovely time in Ireland, only 2 days with my lovely neice but definitely worth it!! Can't believe how much has gone on!

I am in for a scan in the morning, hope the womb lining is nice and thick and that I am given a date for ET.

Hi to the rest of you lovely ladies. 

DFxx


----------



## babybluz

Evening girls,

I have not been on for a few days and feel like I missed loads on here as its moving faster now were all in the middle of tx

Hope all the PUPO ladies are doing OK?    

Vikki and jomag good luck with ET's tomorrow, you both have good embies to put back.      Do you know how many your having put back?

dragonfly glad you had a nice weekend away. 
Thank you for your concern about my dog, it was nothing too serious, she has abscesses in her anal glands, so is on anti biotic now and looking much better.
Good luck with your scan in the morning    your only a day ahead of me so i will also get official ET day fri too.

odriscde glad your baseline went well, hope the bloods are good too so you can start hrt saturday  

Caroline how are you holding up?

Bhopes mine is about day 25ish. what day is ET going to be now then? 

minnette glad you got no side effects from the progynova, i feel much better on them too head aches have eased now thankfully

sarw       for your scan tomorrow

veng, good luck with testing 2morrow ( not that you need it as its going to be a bfp  )    

Not much to report from me just counting the hours down until my scan friday  

BB xxx


----------



## vikki75

thanks girls for all the sticky vibes 
babybluz im hopefully having 2 put in  thats the norm for fet i think


----------



## Caroline S

Vikki and Jomag - so glad your embies have survived the thaw....good luck for tomorrow!!!         

nats - not long left now.....    

I know its easier said than done, but try not to analyse every symptom....I did and just ended up very disappointed.  I had tummy twinges, tiredness, dizziness/light headed, funny taste in mouth, nausea, etc.....its unfortunate that the side effects from the drugs, pregnancy symptoms, AF symptoms and trapped wind, all feel the same!!!

Also girls....please try to hold off testing early!!!

Veng - good luck for tomorrow hun!!!    

BB - I'm doing ok thanks.  Luckily I have a lot on at work which I'm throwing myself into, plus the gardena nd house needs a good sorting out, so the plan is to get everything that needs doing, done in the next 7 weeks!!!

To everyone else - keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## sar w

hi all 
veng gool luck for otd.   

cariline i am glad you a doing o.k   

vikki and jomag good luck for transfore tomorrow. 

babybluz good luck for scan on fri. 

and for me scan tomorrow, fingers crossed my linning will be good now, as i have had af for 2 days now.    

  (and this is for everyone)  

lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## trinity

Hi all

How r we all doing.  I've been resting the last few days, haven't been too well, rotten cold.  Anyway great to hear how everyone is progressing and great to hear that more little embies have survived the thaw and are on course for et.  

Vikki and Jomag, all the very best for tomorrow.    that everything goes great for you.

Veng good luck 2moro.

Babybluz good luck for scan on friday.

Dragonfly hope your lining is thickening ready for your et, and Sarw same to you    

Well my first week on the 2ww has passed quickly, just feel really tired and drained, the cold hasn't helped but it wont be long now!!

Positive thoughts and prayers to everyone.

Luv trin
xx


----------



## dragonfly151

Morning Ladies,

Well, scan went well, my lining is now 8.1mm and the nurse was very pleased with everything. I won't get my ET date until tomorrow afternoon though... Boo!

Trinity - sorry you've not been well, hope you are resting up and on the mend.

Veng - any news? 

Vikki and Jomag - hope the ET's go well today.

Sar and Babybluz - hope your scans go well, let us know when your ET's will be.

Lexy - Hope the meds work and AF arrives soon

Have a good day!

DFx


----------



## babybluz

Today is a big day for lots on here so good luck all              

I'm getting very emotional and excited as the days loom closer to getting a ET, hardly slept last night.
Has anyone else had pre AF like symptoms on the progynova and erm......a higher sex drive?

lexey great news on the meds. Hope AF comes soon [fly]      [/fly]

dragonfly, whoooo! thats another  passed. How come they couldn't tell you when Et will be?


----------



## Bhopes

Morning Ladies,

Hope you're all well and PUPO girls resting loads!

Gosh, I'm losing where everyone is..

Vikki/Jomag - thinking of you both     x

BB - I've had AF cramps all the way through with progynova, think I read in the booklet that it can cause these as side effects.  Can't say I've had a higher sex drive - much to my DH's disappointment   Glad your dog is on the mend.     for Friday's scan x

Lexey - good news on the prescription, hope AF comes soon for you x

DF - good news on the scan, hope they ring through pronto with your ET - it's so frustrating them keeping us in the dark.  Am hoping ET will be Monday but am waiting for clinic to ring, if they don't I'll get on to them   

Trinity - sorry about your cold, hope you've managed to rest up with it and snuggle in the warm.  

Caroline S - glad you're doing ok, your talk on doing things in your house has made me think I need to get on with mine too! x

Veng - any news honey?

 to everyone

Love

Bx


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi babybluz

They couldn't tell me as they have a big meeting tomorrow morning with all of the nurses and the consultants at which they discuss everyone and set the ET appointments. It's frustrating but it is the way they work at my clinic.

With you on the AF symptoms but haven't been as lucky on the sex drive front! Have been having some quite saucy dreams though.....

Just read your thread BHopes - I am also hoping for Monday as ET day, fingers crossed for us both!

DFx


----------



## veng

hi everyone
Ive just had my blood test done at the clinic and they should call me back at 2 but the nurse said they have lots of bloods so may run late,I'm no nervous she said good luck and said sometimes we can get a false positive meaning it could be a late implanter or a m/c just so I'm prepared  now i craping myself


----------



## babybluz

Awww veng   keep that pma up girl!   
hope they don't keep you waiting too long for the bloods
ill be popping back to read the bfp result


----------



## fozi

Veng- what a pain, having to wait longer for your blood test results!    sending you lots of     .


Fozi


----------



## veng

ok just got my call and its a     
i was so worryed and my level is 288 i have a scan booked for 18th march


----------



## babybluz

[fly]WHOOOO! CONGRATULATIONS VENG ITS A     [/fly]


----------



## nats210

Fantastic news Veng delighted for you. Have a happy & healthy PG.

Vikki/Jomag hope everything is ok with you two.

Babybluz hope your scan goes well tomorrow.

Dragonfly hope you get a date soon the witing we have to do is unbelieveable.  

Trinity tired, drained lets hope they are good signs, hope your cold gets better soon.

Bhopes hope your clinic also call you soon and Monday is confirmed. Not long now.

Well 1 day to OTD did think about trying to go for bloods tomorrow but I am enjoying the ignorant bliss. Have felt funny over the last couple of days not wanting to get my hopes up though. Twinges in tummy area, b**b feel heavy but necessarily sore, tired and today at playgroup I held a 12 weeks old baby and the tears just sprang into my eyes hormones running all over the place. I know all of this can be put down to the drugs just trying to be  .

love to all I've missed, take care fingers crossed for all those testing over the next week let's get some BFP's
Nats
x


----------



## dragonfly151

Yeah Veng!!   1st of many 's we hope.
DFxx


----------



## fozi

Veng-            what fantastic news! so happy for you.

Fozi


----------



## Bhopes

Veng - Yay!  That's just brill news - congratulations honey that's such good news    

Nats - not long to go.  Keep up the PMA       coming your way

Rang clinic just before lunch and embryologist rang back - they're thawing our embies now ready for Monday (hoping to get them to blasto).  OMG I'm so nervous my stomach is doing somersaults            please please our embies please make it through.  He's going to ring back at 4ish - argh!

Love

Bx


----------



## nats210

I was curious to find out how long the thaw took place and in my clinic about 30 minutes  I understand my frosties were thawed in the morning and i had the ET at lunchtime just wondered if anyone has had similar in the uk or has it always been longer? 

Bhopes here's a little   for your embies
x


----------



## fozi

nats210-  i had an FET on the 16 of feb.  they thawed my blasto in the morning (takes some time for them to expand again) and i also came in for ET early afternoon. i am at a u.k clinic.

Bhopes-hope you got the call and that it's super news!   

Fozi


----------



## Bhopes

Nats210/Fozi - thanks very much for    .  7 have survived so we now have to wait until Sat to see if they do anything - think I will have chewed all my nails to nothing and turned completely grey by then.

   to everyone

Love

Bx


----------



## Jomag

Veng!!!  Well done girl!!  So happy for you!!  I love hearing positive stories, it gives me hope too.  You must be so happy!

Bhopes - glad you got 7 survivors, that is great!  You are bound to get two good ones out of that.  We had 4 survivors, although one wasnt great.  They put 2 Grade 2's back today.  They were only Day 2 so had only divided into 2 cells, so not sure what that means.  I was hoping for Grade 1's and 4 cells.  

Does anyone have any thoughts on my Grade 2, 2 cell embies?  Would like to hear that they are acceptable for day 2!  The consultant said he was happy with them, but sure he would say that anyway. I would have liked them to have had another day to divide so I knew what quality they were.  Flip me, this is some rollercoaster!

Hi to everyone else and babydust to all, can't stop.. MIL making me dinner tonight to save me cooking.  I live being PUPO


----------



## Irish Dee

Veng, huge congratulations and well done.  I hope that it is an indicator of how successful this thread will be. 

Isn't it funny, that although I feel an element of jealousy for people in my 'real' life, I 100% feel thrilled and delighted for any of the ladies on FF who get their BFP!!!

Whoa, whoa, may this be a sign of things to come.

Best of luck to everyone else who is having treatment over the next few days.

Love and baby dust to all.

Dee


----------



## Truffle80

Huge   Veng - you must be delighted       

Loads of     for everyone else testing this week!


----------



## Caroline S

Veng - congratulations hun....really pleased for you!!!

Good luck to the girls testing/ET, etc tomorrow/over weekend and Monday!!!


----------



## trinity

Veng  

YEAH great news that you got your positive confirmed.  

All you need to think about now is it  or     for a good pg for you.


Jomag glad you got your little embies onboard,... rest up over the weekend now )


Feeling a bit better today thankfully, 1 day closer to next Tuesday     

Nats fingers crossed for your testing.... hope to hear more good news from you.

Dragonfly its frustrating waiting for times and dates, but hang in there, it will be your time soon.

Trin.


----------



## sar w

hi all 
congratulations on your         

woohooo my scan today and lining has final thinned to a perfect a perfect 3.5.   

so happy on to next stage now start the tablets now next scan next friday 6/3/09


----------



## vikki75

hi girls just a  quicky 
had et today had 1 grade 1 8 cells an 1 grade 1to2 7 cell put in had my accu b4 an after so now just praying for a   result x
sorry no personals gonna go back an lay down an rest xxxx but thinking of you all


----------



## babybluz

Evening all

vikki and jomag congrats on being pupo ,rest up and have a nice weekend     

sarw at long last your on the next stage, I know what a relief it must be for you  

bhopes hope those embies stay strong    

nats good luck and good job holding out with the testing until sat    

sorry i have to go pick up my tipsy DP!

 everyone


----------



## babybluz

Feb FET cycle 




NAME          D/R     D/R SCAN       SCAN       ET              OTD           
Babybluz      29/1       19/2            27/2       4/3     18/3        
Berry55       now on 10th march- good luck                                        
BHopes        26/1       10/2                         28/2    14/3          
CarlaK         11/1        2/2                        19/2       5/3          
CarolineS                   4/2                          9/2         20/2  
Cate1976      10/2       16/3                        19/3                            
Caz s              ?                                                                            
Chablisgal     25/2                                       1/3                              
dragonfly151  26/1       26/2                        3/3        17/3         
fozi                                                         16/2     3/3        
Jomag                       11/2                        26/2       12/3        
Lexey               waiting for AF                                                       
Minette                     20/2          6/3            9/3                               
Mooo                                                        27/2       13/3         
Moraki          5/2                                                                          
Nats210         -           -           13/2          17/2       28/2      
Odriscde01   8/2        25/2                        18/3                                
Rosiepie         -           -            7/2           14/2       2/3          
SarW           25/1       26/2         6/3                                               
Trinity                                                      17/2       3/3         
Truffle80      24/1      5/2                                                              
Veng                        28/1                        14-16/2    26/2        
Vikki75         2/2        12/2                         26/2    12/3               

let me know any changes to dates and I will update list


----------



## minette

I am so lost with whats going on with everyone! So no personals other than Veng - huge congrats!!!! It gives us all hope!

Hope everyone is getting on well whatever stage they are at. Good luck to anyone testing in the next few days or having ET.

I'm just plodding along with my progynova - ET still planned for 9 March which seems ages away!

Minette


----------



## Cate1976

Veng: Congratulations to you and DH. So pleased for you

Bhopes: Best of luck, hope your embies do well.

Me, I'm ok just, have had a birth announcement and pg annoncement in the last week. Pleased for my friends but each one is hurting that bit more. Just trusting God that everything goes to plan and I get a BFP.


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick question - has anyone else out there got a really dodgy taste in their mouth? I think it might be down to the progynova as I didn't have this on my fresh cycle. Just curious thats all as I have had it for about three days now! 

Thanks Babybluz for the updated chart, can't believe how far everone is coming along.

Will update you with my ET date after my call to the clinic this afternoon.

Good luck to all the ET's and Testers over the next few days!  

DFx


----------



## mooo

Hi Everyone

Babybluz, that's a great idea charting where everyone is at. I've been away from computer for a while, so now back and amazed to see how many are going through this and being so supportive!
I had my ET yesterday (seems like it was a popular day! We had 2 frosties and requested thaw one at a time so we've had SET. First thawed well and have day 2 4 cell beauty on board now and one still in the freezer (all alone now, but we will come and get you whatever the outcome!) All feels a bit weird, but I can't remember how I felt last time.

Joining those in the 2WW - it's not so bad at the moment, but as time goes on, more anxious about the outcome. 

GOOD LUCK for those about to go for ET and for those in 2WW, you've jumped so many hurdles already.

Mooo.x


----------



## trinity

Hi Mooo

Glad your ET went well.  We did our thawing same way as you.  We had 7 embies in freezer and only defrosted two firstly to see what happened.  They both survived and are on board (still I hope and pray) and that means we still have 5 still in storage.

Hope you have a restful weekend.

Trin


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi!

Just popped on to say that I have spoken to the clinic and ET is set for Tuesday . Just got to get through the thaw! 

Can you please update the chart BBluz?

Thanks

DFx


----------



## Jomag

Just a quicky... 

Dragonfly - that's great about Tuesday... hope the time flies for you and that you get two good embies to put back.  That was my biggest worry, that none of mine would survive the thaw.. but we got four out of five and 2 Grade 2's put back on day 2.  I havent heard too many stories where none survive the thaw... so good luck hon


----------



## lezli

Hi to everyone,  hoping I can join you all.

Currently downregulating, first scan should be  week commencing 9th March, been on spray for 2 weeks now.

Have 5 frozen embies and hoping to have 2 survive the thaw.  We are praying with everything that we have left that it might just be our turn to have some luck.  Had a fresh cycle in December test date was 21st and was BFP but unforntunatly 5 days later miscarried, we were absolutley gutted, we thought that our luck had changed, but not to be.  After getting our BFP it has made us even more determined to carry on.  One day it will be our turn.

Love and babe dust to all of us.

Lezlixxx


----------



## trinity

Hi Lezli

Welcome to the thread.  So sorry to read about your m/c.... heartbreaking to be so elated then have it snatched away.  but think of this as a new beginning.... hope the d/r goes well and you are on the road to your new BFP   

Dragonfly good to hear you've got your et confirmed for Tuesday.... a lot of action next week looking at the chart.  I'm testing on Tues   

Jomag hope those little embies are sticking to you as we speak   

Hi to everyone else have a lovely weekend.

trin
x


----------



## Jomag

Hi Lezli. Welcome to this thread! I'm sorry to hear about your last cycle hon, that must have been so awful for you, especially on Christmas Day! However, onwards and upwards now. Now that you have that behind you, you are one step closer to your dream.

It hasn't taken long for you to get back on the bandwagon again and I hope getting back into the down regging has helped you feel like you are making progress again. It's all the waiting around which is the worst isn't it. The fact that you now know you can actually achieve a pregnancy is very positive for you, and you may just eat lots of brazil nuts and listen to lots of Zita West over the next few weeks to ensure your little frosties will stick this time.. oh and plenty of acupuncture too.

The thing I have found about FET is that it is so much less stressful on your body. Don't get me wrong, I had a few difficult weeks where I felt and looked absolutely rubbish, but it was nothing compared to what I felt leading up to egg collection. Your body will be in a much better state this time to welcome those embies on board.

I have just started my 2ww, and cannot believe how my thoughts can go from "maybe I'm in with a chance here", to "this can never work" - it is one massive, long drawn out rollercoaster. But one thing I know is, whether this works for me or not I am going to come out of it a better, stronger person. They thawed 5 of my 9 frosties, and I was so glad that I managed to get 2 Grade two's which I think is reasonable and I still have 4 left. The only thing bothering me is that they were put back on day 2 because our clinic thinks its a better environment for them than in a pyrex dish.. but they had only divided into 2 cells at that point, so I have no way of knowing if they have continued to divide or not. If they had gone in at 4 cell I would have been a bit more content.

Moo - how is the 2ww for you so far? When are you testing?

Dragon  - just think, only 3 more sleeps and then you will be PUPO!!

Cate - hope you are doing ok and coping with those excited pregnant people. My friend had her second little boy yesterday so I know how it feels... you are happy for them, but also a little bit envious. Could be our turn soon eh!

Minette - 9th March is your ET day, I was about to say that will come around in no time.. but then I remembered that my test date is on 12th and it feels like a lifetime away!!! I really enjoyed getting the embies in so you have a lovely experience ahead of you. Enjoy your last week of peaceful thinking, because from the 9th you will be scared to sneeze, pee, drive over a bump, have a hot bath...

Nats - I think this is your test day!!! Please let us know how you get on. Keeping everything crossed for you hon.

Bhopes - this is a big day for you too!! How are your little fighters getting on?? Really really hope you get plenty of nice big strong survivors. Let us know.

BabyB  - your ET is on my birthday, so hope its a lucky day for you! Thanks for your chart, it is great to see where we all are.. there is so many of us going through this at the same time it is hard to keep track.

Vikki  - how are you getting on with the 2ww? Are you like me and going from positive to negative in seconds?! Hope you are keeping your feet up and relaxing. My mum wanted me to go out shopping today and I just declined. All I want to do is sit around like a saddo and let my embies implant in peace. Is that so ridiculous!

Trinity - good luck for next week, hope to see a big flashing BFP on her from you soon! Has the 2ww been hard for you?

Rosiepie - you still peeing on sticks? Still nice big strong lines I hope!

Sar - only a week to your scan and then the ball will really start rolling. You will be able to watch us all going through the thawing, 2ww and OTDs, knowing you have it all ahead of you. Hope you get some inspiration from it and that we don't have too much back luck on this thread.

Wow, that was a long one.. can you tell I am lying in bed and have nothing in particular to get up for today. It is lovely! I am feeling more positive today than I was yesterday, thankfully. Babydust to you all. I'm off to have a nice shower and a relaxing day in front of the fire. Jo xxx

Caroline - are you still checking in on us from time to time? Hope you doing ok and getting your house and garden in order. Wishing you lots of luck with your next cycle.


----------



## rosypie

Wowzers! that really _was_ a long one! Just a shortie from me.

I can totally relate to those extremes jomag. You never feel anywhere in the middle; either full of hope and ridiculously excited or certain it's failing and full of despair...

Yes, I did another test this morning and it's still BFP. OTD is Monday so we may well do one tomorrow as well 

Good luck to everyone


----------



## lezli

Hi Trinity & Jomag

Thank you for the welcome.

This treatment has certainly made us very strong and I don't think anythin could break us.  After getting that BFP it just made us want to carry on immediately and praying that this could be our time.  I started acupuncutre about 5 weeks ago as sooo many on FF swear by it, I do find it very relaxing.

Hope you have a fab weekend.

Lezlixx


----------



## Scotslass

Hi 

I was wondering if I could joint you. I am doing my first FET after 1 unsuccessful and one successful ICSI in  3 years ago. I am on my 4th week of spray and started HRT tablets on Monday. I feel awful. I am so tearful and irratic. Just had a massive blow up with DH (first in our 5 yrs of marraige) because i didn't want him to go out and play golf! What a psycho. 

Is anyone else feeling this bad? Is it normal. I don't remember feeling so stressed with my fresh cycles. Help me !

Morven

I hope you all get a BFP - believe me it is worth all the pain.


----------



## vikki75

hello girls 
rosypie well done an congrats on bfp xxx yay   
jomag hunnie im feeling the same as you hun, only thing is i hate sitting still for longer the 20 mins lol ive just finished washing  my kitchen sides down (dp doing the floor thoiugh) lol its very hard like you say one min u think yes this is my time then next i get all panicky  , wat will be will be but the only thing that concerns me at the moment is there`s been so many bfp in fet that im worried im going to be the 1 with the bfn   i know i shouldnt think that way but it happened to me last time everyone got bfp but me   
well lets hope we all get our dreams come true this time xxx
                    
scotlass welcome hun an yes hun i was that bad continually grumpy but we are all here for you to talk to you   as we understand much more then our DP`s x


----------



## Scotslass

Vikki

Thanks for your kind words. You don't know how much i needed to hear that today!. I have everything crossed for you. I remember how hard it was when I got a BFN. The next time was so different, i was so scared to think positively but got BFP 3 yrs ago now and have the sweetest wee boy in the world. it will happen for you. Hang in there. xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

scotslass thank you so much xx   thats so nice to here of BFP makes me feel like im not doing this for nothing . its day 5 for me an i think that the day they implant isnt it?   or is it day 6 ??  im trying to keep resting but its so boring lol so thought if i come on here at least im siting down   are you gonna be starting progynova?


----------



## Scotslass

Vikki

I started progynova on MOnday and the clinic said I should start feeling better. I think i feel worse.!!
I remember being so bored and I also spent a lot of time on the computer for the same reasons. Just think. A wee baby may well be nestling into your tummy right now. I have a good feeling for you x


----------



## vikki75

scotslass thanks hun   i do feel like im gonna get my af got pains now but also keep thyinking in bleeding so keep checking my knickers   its driving me crazy ,  good luck to you hun hope you get your bfp too   the progynova i think made me cry all the time at stupid things lol i took everything to heart as well an got upset even if dp was joking with me!!


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi Ladies,

Hopped on to see if Nats had reported back on her test today - if you are out there Nats, let us all know!!!  

Welcome Scotslass and Lezli - glad to have you along for the rollercoaster ride!  

Scottslass - You fill me with positive thoughts knowing it does work, as everyone else said, we all go through so many extreme emotions from being positive it will work to thinking there is no way it is going to happen. The drugs also don't help!

Lezli - sorry to hear about your last cycle,    for this one xx
Vikki - stop with the knickerwatch! It does you no good and you have a way to go until OTD! Hope those embies are snuggling in nicely.  

Rosiepie - heres to the lines getting darker!

Wow Jomag, what a mammoth post! Can tell you are a little bored today. I have just recently found the delights of the BBCiplayer and caught up on the first two episodes of Mistresses. I think they are both still on there if you feel like a visual dose of chick lit, I am now completely hooked!

Trinity - hope the 2ww isn't getting to you, can't believe you are testing on Tuesday, it seems to have come around so fast (not for you I am sure!) I will be thinking of you xx

Well this afternoon / evening for me consists of a few of my good friends coming round to watch the rugby and a good curry. 
COME ON ENGLAND!   (Sorry all you Irish Lassies out there; although I have a feeling you will be the ones celebrating!)

Hope everyone is fine, will check back for Nats news later. 

DFxx


----------



## Cate1976

Lezli: Sorry to hear about your mc, I had an early mc back in 05 (see my signature).

Scotslass: Welcome to the thread. Mood swings have kicked in with me as well. Think that's why the 2 birth announcements and 1 pg announcement have hit me. One of the birth announcements was someone at work but she had baby 2 weeks ago and the other friend lives in France (moved over just before Christmas). Pg announcement is a friend of a friend. So pleased for them but just makes me long for a BFP all the more. Good news is my schedule says that mood swings should stop once I start taking Progynova, start them 4th March. 

rosiepie: Congratulations on your BFP.


----------



## Caroline S

Hello girls, yes I am still checking up on you all!!!

You are all so normal with moods, etc...I was all over the place right up til OTD.....I have now gone back to normal!!  There has to be a bonus for getting a BFN!!

I'm doing ok, going to chat to the girl doing my accupunture for the next FET at some point this weekend, so that makes me feel like I'm doing something positive.

We have worked out rough dates for the next go and now booked a long weekend away to Stratford upon Avon, so again something positive to look forward to.

Welcome to the new girls!!

The PUPO girls are doing great....I always think that certainly after day 6 once the embie should have implanted, then they will either be there or not there, so tried not to worry too much during the second week.

Good luck for those testing next week and having ET....I do read everyday so will continue to check up on you all!!!


----------



## Bhopes

Afternoon ladies,

Sorry I've not been on for a couple of days - so much to catch up so will do personals later.

Well, think I told you that Thurs 7 had survived the thaw.  Friday was b'day so another year older (boo hiss!) and DH went away for the night to our fave hotel on the coast.  Had a lovely evening and woke up early this morning to realise that there was hardly any mobile signal - OMG I was so panicked that the clinic wouldn't get through.  DH was like don't worry we'll pick up their message when we go home but I said what if they want me in today?!  So finally got 1 bar of signal on my phone and embryologist rang about 9.30.  Alas, embies weren't looking so good.  2 out of the seven were better than the others (y'day they were all fine apparently!) so he said he could take them to blasto (as we had previously agreed) but if we twisted his arm he thought we should go for transfer today.... so a mad crazy dash back to clinic and I'm now sitting here a PUPO girl at long last!!!!      I forgot to ask for grades as this was a bit of a hurry and in a tizz - although one out of the two had slight fragmentation.  Am trying to be realistic and keep telling DH that as well because if the others all fragmented, I wonder if this will happen to these two as well.  But our lovelies are home and in the warm at long long last -          so much now that they snuggle in.

Hope you are all ok and enjoying your weekends.

Lots of love and loadsa       to all

Bx


----------



## vikki75

bhopes fantastic news hun xx pupo at last xxxx


----------



## babybluz

hi girls,
just a quickie from me as I'm away in somerset.

My scan went great on Friday, my lining was 11.7 so nice and thick.
They decided to thaw 7 embies and take them to blasts now, so my ET will be 6th march now, another 2 days to wait but i am pleased about them going to blasts.
They will thaw my embies monday and ill get a call tuesday to tell me how its going  

I made a booboo last night and forgot to take my progynova    i took them 1st thing this morning but now i am worried i have messed it all up  

Bhopes whoooo congrats on being pupo      good luck with 

Welcome Scotslass and Lezli, wish you both luck    If you post your dates ill add you to the list when i get back home.

I have updated the new dates on the list on page 27 i cant wait to see all the bfp we will all get         

Have a nice weekend all xxxxxxx


----------



## trinity

Welcome scotlass...... i'm afraid your dh will have to learn to cope as the mood swings are normal for all us girlies.... no explanation, can't control them,know we are being unreasonable, grumpy etc. but haven't the ability to snap out of it.... its all part of the process, but if you get your bfp it will b well worth it.

DRAGONFLY, wot about that cracker rugby   result..... come on the GREENS  

I R E L A N D

Babybluz glad the scan went well, thats a good lining result, mine was 11.1 Hope those wee embies do well next wk.

BHopes congrats on being PUPO   Here's  ing that they snuggle in well.

Jomag glad you've been resting today....... it will help I'm sure.

I've not been resting as much during the day as I did last time,not so easy when ur looking after a 15 mth old baba,,,,,, so I'm hoping I've not ruined my chances.

Does anyone no how long you have to wait for another go of FET if unsuccessful, do you have to go back to the bottom of the list again

Trin


----------



## Caroline S

Trin - my clinic doesn't have a waiting list for FET, we can just go again as soon as we are ready!

Bhopes - congrats on being PUPO!!!

BB - I wouldn't worry too much about the timings of the tablets, everyone takes them different, I think the idea is to build up the levels in the body, hence take so many per day, not at exact times.

Off out for the day to Aysgarth falls for a walk, then to the Wenslydale Heifer for lunch with our God-daughter!!


----------



## fozi

Morning 

I got a BFN.
i know my test date was on tuesday,but i tested this morning. i really dont think that things will change in 2 days.  
Am totally devastated and feel like such a failure, cant believe its happened again.

sorry for such a downer post.
wishing all our Pupo ladies many many BFP's
Fozi


----------



## Irish Dee

Fozi,

What can I say.  Such a bummer.  You might have a late implanter and I have heard (a rare few) BFN's turning into BFPs.  

Dee


----------



## minette

Fozi - so sorry about your BFN. Such a rubbish feeling - hope your DH / DP is looking after you.  

Hope everyone else is doing well.

Minette


----------



## dragonfly151

Trinity - Rubbish Rugby if you ask me!!!! Can't believe we had 2 in the sin bin AGAIN!! We will never win matches like that. Well done to the Greens, my SIL and neice will be over the moon!

Fozi - big hugs to you  

Bhopes - Congrats on being PUPO 

Babybluz - glad all went well with your scan - Good luck for the thaw  

Hope everyone is ok!

DF


----------



## vikki75

fozi like my friend sez to me "it aint ova till the fat lady sings hun , ive heard of bfn turn into bfp so hang on in there xxxx


----------



## Bhopes

Fozi -     I'm sorry honey.  Try not to give up hope yet and test again on OTD. Thinking of you honey x

BB - that's great news on your scan.  Keeping everything crossed for the thaw.  x

I need abit of advice girls as I have a couple of things concerning me.    Firstly after transfer I was really busting for the loo, had to drink loads and loads of water.  When I went to the loo - TMI warning here! - I needed a number 2 too and now I'm worried that I shouldn't have gone.  DH says I'm probably not the only one but I'm now thinking I really shouldn't have    but you can't not ever go?

The other thing is that I just don't feel anything, I feel totally normal - no cramps (not even with the progynova).  I feel fine enough to go back to work although I'll speak to GP about that tomorrow.  Is it normal not to feel anything and to feel like myself?  I don't know why I guess I thought I would feel more PUPO than I do  

Thanks girls - sorry about the TMI bit.

Love and hugs to all,

Bx


----------



## vikki75

i cant believe i just wrote a hole load an it deleted arrrgghhhhhh 
right again ....
Bhopes hun its fine to go to the loo after et as my nurse told me they wont fall out ,an thats for not feeling any different neither do i , i feel like good ol me apart from tmi the discharge i had yesterday an the day b4 but its seemed to stop now , i know it wasnt the cyclogest cos i ve chose to still use the back door still sorry tmi again  
im choosing to try an ignore it an carry on as usual apart from carrying heavy things an running the marathon lol cos i see it as if, if you got pg naturally you wouldnt even know there`s any embies in there an you wouldn`t think twice about running up stairs or carrying the shopping , hoovering etc.... i know they say give them a chance in which im not doing anything to exerting im just trying to get on with day to day things once i know for sure im pg then ill try an be al lil more careful (not saying im not now though)


----------



## Caroline S

Fozi - so sorry hun    like everyone else says, its not over yet     it changes for you.

Bhopes - someone on FF somewhere explained that you cannot strain them out and I think the walls of the uterus sandwich together so that the embies cannot come out....something like that, but put my mind at rest after 3 days of not going!!!


----------



## Jomag

Hi Girls, here follows my essay for today... dont worry, when I go back to work tomorrow I will have a life again!

Scotslass - welcome to the thread.  I felt the same as you when I started the progynova and I'm sorry to say my mood didnt improve until I stopped the down reg injections about 3 days before transfer!  You just have to go with it hon and make it up to DH when you are feeling like yourself again.  I am usually really placid but I went off on one last weekend when DH wanted to go out for the evening - and he just didn't get it!  They really dont have a clue what these drugs do to us.  My DH wanted me to go visit his friend and their new baby last night.  I just couldnt understand why he would want me to do that given what I am going through at the moment.. but he thought it was a perfectly reasonable request.  Maybe I am being an idiot, but a bit of understanding and sympathy wouldnt go a miss sometimes!!  It is just a faze and we will be back to ourselves soon enough.

Fozi - my clinic warned me about doing my test early because often it shows up negative right up until day 14... so I guess you are best to do nothing and try again on Tuesday.  You just never know.  Your little embies might have taken a bit longer to implant so your hormones might not be up to the right levels yet.  I hope it changes for you, I really do.

Bhopes - thrilled to hear you got two frosties back where they belong.  Mine weren't 100% either - they were grade 2 so they must have fragmented a bit and only 2 cell.. but better to have them in their proper home than in some pyrex dish in a lab I reckon. On the toilet front.. Vikki is right.. they cant just fall out, apparently.  Although, I sneezed a couple of times yesterday and felt like I must have broken my little embies up into tiny pieces with the pressure.  However, I am told they are much stronger than what we can ever imagine.  Heres to an enjoyable 2 week wait together.

Vikki - I don't feel anything!!  I think they should be implanting today/tomorrow but all i have got are the crampy feelings I have had since I started the progynova.  I am not expecting to take AF as I thought the progynova and pessaries would keep that away?  I almost don't want to get to test date now because I am quite enjoying thinking  maybe, just maybe!

Trinity/Dragon.. bit of a boring game yesterday, although I could watch Ronan O'G and Brian O'D all day long.  Yum yum.  Was close at the end though.


----------



## fozi

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all your kind messages.  
With strong persuasion from DH (who is a stickler for following protocol with the whole treatment process   )  i am continuing with my meds and the ghastly injecions until tuesday....... although my heart is telling me that its over.

sending everyone lots of      

Fozi


----------



## trinity

Fozi

Sorry you've had an early bfn, but don't loose hope, at least until Tuesday, as the tests the hosp. give us are designed to pick up the hcg as we are testing very early..... maybe the test you used just isn't capable of picking up so soon.

THERE IS ALWAYS HOPE.


Trin
xx


----------



## nats210

Hi Ladies
just letting you know I got a BFN. Really disppointed as I was feeling rather positive this time, embies thawed well had 3 put back, have been feeling a bit off colour for the last few days, heavy & veiny boobs  and tired. I know you shouldn't read anything into symptoms I'm annoyed I let myself. Now just need to find out when i can go again for the other embies. Tested yesterday and had the tears, today was just double confirmation and feel better now just want to get going again.
Take care all & will be keeping fingers crossed for you all.
Nats
xx


----------



## dragonfly151

Nats   

Sorry to hear you got a BFN, look after yourself. Hope you can jump back on the rollercoster again soon - as you say, there are more embies waiting for you to bring them home. 

Take Care

DFx


----------



## nats210

Thank you DF what advise have clinics given about going for tx after a BFN, how long do they suggest you leave it?


----------



## dragonfly151

I had a fresh cycle and got a BFN in November. They suggested I had one AF before I started on my FET. I actually took 2 months as I was giving up work and wanted to be free before I started again. I think different clinics offer different advice.

DFx


----------



## vikki75

nats im so sorry to here you got a bfn good luck on your next cycle hun  
fozi same to you hun x 
got really bad pain in my left ovary ,its bigger the the right as from when i ohss in december (never went down to natural size) but its really hurting , an then yesterday i put a bullet (cyclogest) in the front door an with in 5 mins it feel out   now i feel like i didnt get my right dose   although it had melted has anyone else had this trouble   sorry tmi


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi Vikki,

Sorry to hear you are feeling pants.   I would call your clinic if I were you. I was told that it takes about 1/2 an hour for the hormones to be absorbed so if the bullet fell out after 5 mins you may well have not got the full dose. I am sure you will be fine but I would call to get proper advice.   Good Luck!

DFx


----------



## vikki75

thanks DF will do right now xxx how are you ??


----------



## dragonfly151

I am fine thanks, busy waiting for ET. Tomorrow I have got acu at 10am, ET at 12.30 and more acu at 3. In for a busy day! As a good friend of mine just said - lets hope this batch want to find out what the world looks like! 

Let me know what the clinic said xxx


----------



## vikki75

DF will do an good luck for tomorrow hun i had accu b4 an after


----------



## fozi

Nats- so sorry about your BFN      .  wishing you all the luck for your next cycle .   

Fozi


----------



## rosypie

Sorry to hear your news nats . good luck for next time. Same goes for you fozi . Will you be testing tomorrow just to close off on the cycle?


----------



## rosypie

it is my ODT and I got my BFP this morning . have called the clinic already and am booked in for a scan on 26 March so we're both pleased but a little apprehensive of course. early days.

good luck to anyone else waiting to hear news.


----------



## dragonfly151

Fantastic news Rosiepie!!!   Congratulations!

DFx


----------



## fozi

Rosypie-          Super news! wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.  

Fozi


----------



## nats210

Rosypie Congratulations that is wonderful news.


----------



## sar w

hi all

fozi sorry to hear about early bfn,but there is still a chance for tue.  

nats sorry to hear about bfn      

rosypie    on   

bb good luck for your    thaw on the 6/3/09.   

me i hope my scan goes well so i can go on to the next stage.    

lov sar XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## CarlaK

Hi ladies,

I tested yesterday (12DPO and 5 days earlier than clinic asked me to test) and got a BFP also got a BFP 2 days earlier... We are trying not to think about it too much until I do the official hospital test though!

Not been on here for a few days as stupidly I gave up using my home computer for lent!!! - i was spending all evening, every evening on it and it was getting a bit ridiulous!!

Nats & Fozi - So sorry about your results  
Do you have enough frosties left to try again? Or will you do another fresh course?? I tested literally about 4 days after transfer and got a BFN and felt absolutely awful all day and so down, at the end of the day I made a list of things I was going to do instead (have a short holiday/break/ have a big 30th party with far too much drinking and have one last girls holiday... and of course worked out when i could start another course of FET... I know my BFN only lasted that 1 day but just trying to focus on what to do next made me feel so much better)

Roseypie- Congratulations on your BFP!!!!!! Fantastic news!!!

Vicki & Bhopes- congratulation on being PUPO!!! I have done pretty much what i normally would be I did have 2 days off work on days 3/4 of transfer as I had such bad pains (like terrible period pain which has now eased off and become weird mild shooting pains accross my stomach) I have 4 days till OTD yet but being positive and v.hopeful after testing positive with First response early preg tests.

Good Luck to anyone testing this week, fingers crossed for plenty more BFP's!!!!

xxx


----------



## Bhopes

Afternoon all,

Fozi/Nats - am so sorry for your news, sending you both loadsa               

Roseypie/CarlaK -        am so pleased for you both.  Hope you take things easy from now on 

Vikki - hope you feel better honey, I think you can take paracetamol while being PUPO - my clinc said I could.  Do you get any feedback on the cyclogest from your clinic?  Are you allowed to take another?

Sar W - good luck for you scan

DF -      for tomorrow - will be thinking of you

Jomag - how you doing?  How was your first day back at work? 

BB/Trin/Caroline - hope you are all ok?

 to everyone else! Hope you're all doing well x

Had a funny night last night as woke up with a right hot flush.  Normally get those just before A/F comes so am dreading the next couple of days.  Clinic rang to say the rest of the embies didn't make it to blasto so if this doesn't work DH and I will have to talk about another fresh cycle.  Still don't feel anything tho  

Lots of love to all,

Bx


----------



## babybluz

Hi ladies,

fozi, sorry its a BFN but do test again tomorrow you never know, a lady on my last thread had neg tests but then had a positive blood test on the day.

Nat's and sorry you got BFN this time   my clinic said 2 AF's to restart tx, but don't rush if you don't feel ready, let your body recover.

Rosie congratulations to you both on your BFP  

dragonfly good luck with ET tomorrow   

trinity good luck with testing tomorrow   

Carla lets thats great, but naughty you for testing so early, need to send the   round! hope the bfp's keep up till test day  

Sar you got your scan same day as my et so lets hope its a good day for us both  

good luck  to all the pupo girls with  

Bhopes, sorry your embies didn't make it to blasts, but maybe your embies like it better in their natural environment instead, I don't think you should read anything into symptoms or lack of symptoms, it will drive you crazy. I have been having hot flushes on and off with the drugs so it could be that   keep  

I called the clinic this morning to find out if i had messed up big time missing my dose of progynova, hoping they had not thawed my embies too early if i had  
good news is its all ok and still going ahead, phew! 
So were both   our little ones make it, we get a call tomorrow afternoon to get update on progress, this is such a nerve racking time of tx



I just got back from the vets and my dogs glands are still infected   looks like she might have to have an operation   and i will worry as she is an old dog. I just hope this new lot of anti boitics clear it up but it means weekly visits to the vets for a while.

hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## mooo

Hi everyone

What a mixed bag of news  - but I think the good thing is that we are all so positive in what we say regardless of the news.

I am so much on a rollercoaster it's untrue and don't think I've had anything like a rest this weekend.

Well, I guess I'm PUPO day 5 and don't feel anything different at all .

Isn't there some other way to take progesterone than the bullets, I think that is just the worst bit of all the treatment - give me injections any day. Does anyone else get a lot of wind with them?? Sorry it TMI!

I'm a bit puzzled as to why so many clinics make you go for a blood test - my clinic just says to do a Home kit and tell them the result.


Good luck til next time. 

mooox


----------



## Cate1976

Fozi: So sorry you've got a BFN, I'd still test tomorrow on OTD and use a really sensitive test (have heard that Clearblue digital are good)      to you and DH.

Nats:      to you and your DH.

Rosypie: Congratulations on your .

Carlak: Congratulations on your early  .

Vicki & bhopes: Congratulations on being PUPO. Hope you get BFP's.

My clinic doesn't give out pg tests. I have to buy some and tell them result.


----------



## minette

Nats & Fozi - so sorry - try to keep positive - next time is your time xx  

Rosypie & Carlak - congrats to you both - Carlak, I can't believe you tested so early! My DH would have a fit!!!!!

Can't remember where everyone is up to - I'm off to have a look at the chart!

Hope everyone on 2ww is coping ok - for me it goes so slowly! Looking forward to final (hopefully!) scan on friday before ET on monday.

Hope you all have good weeks    

Minette


----------



## Jomag

HI all, just a quicky tonight.

Now into day 4 of 2ww and feel no different.  Only prob is I have sore boobs and that is the first sign of AF for me.  I usually get that about 10 days before AF so its not looking good.  Maybe it would be kinder if I did take AF before I even get to do the test... I really hate the thought of the heartache of a negative test.  I had my fill of them for about 3 years during my first marriage about 7 years ago so I'm not wanting to face that again.

Mood not helped today by the news that my SIL thinks she is pregnant and is doing a test on Friday.  She reckons she can tell even though she has practically just conceived.  Now I feel even more inadequate!  Sorry for the me report.  Will be back to my long drawn out personals tomorrow!


----------



## Caroline S

Nats - so sorry hun....I was told that I can start again whenever I'm ready, so waing for March AF, then will start another FET in April.   

Rosypie and Carla - congratulations on your BFP's!!!

Vikki - hope you are ok hun....did you ring the clinic? I was under the impression that it needed about 20-30 mins to absorb too.  I hope that everything works out well for you in the end   

Hello to everyone else!!!


----------



## Caroline S

Jomag -     Its so hard when other people around us fall pregnant so easily and think that we would be interested to know.  I always say that I'm happy for them and deep down I am, but there is always a part of me, which I can't help that just thinks, why them and not me!!  It will happen to us one day!!


----------



## fozi

Quick post from me........

Another confirmed BFN for me, today is my OTD. even though it didnt come as a suprise when i tested again this morning,  i was still teary when i called the clinic to let them know, felt like such a wally. 


Keeping everything crossed for our PUPO ladies!     


Fozi


----------



## vikki75

FOZI hun   i know how you feel im so so sorry  hope you get back into it an get your BFP that you deserve 
JOMAG   ive got really bad AF pains bad back ache   just keep thinking im going to come on   , i aint got sore boobs or any other symptom as it goes , but im   it will be a miracle , i bought my pg tests from boots today got 4 first responses for a tenner BOGOF so i might test a couple of days earely cos this does my head in as much as i sed i wouldnt i can see me doing it just to put my self out of this misery!! plus the tests you can test 6 days b4 missed AF wihich my date my af is due this sunday!!!!


----------



## CarlaK

I got the 4 First Response tests on the offer too Vicki!!

I do feel bad about testing so early but I was a wreck. I had the most terrible 'period pains' that I was just getting really wound up and last straw was probably Thursday - 6 days after transfer. I was pretty much told not to come in on Friday if I didn't change my attitude at work (by my husband thankfully - who i work for) I was arguing over everything and mad because I felt so bloated with the wind cos of the pessaries and mad because my boobs felt normal (which seems weird because I often get sore boobs when not on a treatment cycle)!!! 

I just figured that for me testing early would save me from completely losing it! 

Minette- my Husband did go crazy that I tested but when i explained that I feel like its my body and i am feeling so confused about everything happening to it/not happening to it and all the drug side effects that I just needed to be let down gently - he understood but made me promise not to do it again.

I am still nervous that it will be a BFN on OTD so not thinking about things too much, it has just allowed me to relax a little and stop thinking 'oh, it def won't have worked because i did too much on such a day or because i drove up my lane to fast (it a v. bumpy one track lane full of bumps!). It really was getting silly!

Good Luck Girls - Try to stay calm (sooooo much easier said than done!!!)
xxx


----------



## vikki75

carla how many days did you test b4 otd?


----------



## CarlaK

Vikki- I first tested 6 days after transfer and got BFN (obviously!! apparently even the most sensitive test can't detect anything until 10DPO)
Then tested 7 days after transfer and got a v. faint BFP (and it was very very faint!!)
then tested 9 days after transfer and got a v definate dark line BFP
I have not tested again and my OTD is on Friday 14 days post transfer but 17DPO cos our embies were day 3- like yours i think!!

I never intended to test early- I didn't even think anything would be picked up so early!! I suppose some of us have better will power/ coping strategies than others!!!

xxx


----------



## vikki75

carlak the thing that gets me is i have NO symptoms but if you read others they have   so i feel left out   i know its only been 5 day but all im getting is backache that i think is from using my back door for the bullets  
im so happy for you though xxxx


----------



## CarlaK

Vikki - try not to worry.. i scoured the whole flippin' internet for symptoms etc and drove myself insane!
The only thing I have had is period pain which i still have but that is no different to my usual cycle as i tend to have period pain most of the time thanks to my dodgy ovaries I think!!

I always think symptom spotting so early is bit difficult anyway as the embryo will still be microscopic and only just starting to produce Hcg- 

One thing that made me feel slighly better is the fact that I don't know ANYONE who knew they were pregnant before they missed their period or even a bit later (thinking they were just a bit late) so I reckon most people wouldn't know as early as we are looking for signs anyway!

Try to keep positive- your embies sounded great - one of them has got to be a keeper!!!!

Keepin my fingers crossed for you all xxxxx (and me too!! only 3 days til OTD)


----------



## vikki75

carla your right   i blew you some bubbles hun for luck not that you need it hun as you already got a BFP tthats here to stay    i was just goggleing it my self lol how obsessed are we lol     i wish i could just go to sleep an wake up when its time to test ..


----------



## nats210

Carla hope it carries on being a BFP

Vikki you have all my sympathy you can drive yourself mad, I did try and relax more this cycle last time I was permanently on my pc. Do not worry about the lack of symptoms I had every symptom, still have boobs that feel like double their size & tested BFN. Hang on in there.

Fozi so sorry that confirmation does hurt take care.

Hoping to go back in April for another go but may look at doing a few more tests beforehand.
xx


----------



## mooo

Hi Vikki

I'm not having symptoms either and same ET day as you. I'm not going to go near a test until at least day 10 - if I can stand it that long.

Last time I was convinced I was about to get AF until the day before I tested and then got BFP. Just go with it for now as I'm sure you've done everything right


Keep on in there.  


CarlaK I think that levels are higher if you are expecting twins so maybe that's why shows up dark line extra early -  did you have 2 ET?


----------



## vikki75

mooo have you had the baby? from your last bfp?


----------



## rosypie

fozi - sorry you got the dreaded confirmation this morning. it's understandable to be upset. until it's over there's always some hope which makes confirmation, even when expected, hard to take... 

hey carla, i tested 8 days post transfer and got a faint BFP. it was still BFP when i tested on my OTD.

as far as symptoms go, i didn't have any either so was convinced it hadn't worked (and then i started spotting which is why i tested so early). my other bfps have had very similar symptoms - chronic tiredness (like falling asleep on the tube), AF pains, and constant need to wee. exactly the same both times and all coming during the 2ww. None of these were apparent this time at all although they have started to kick in now we're post 2ww. anyway, point is, preg symptoms aren't the same every time even in the same woman. so, i don't think you should read anything into anything (although i KNOW it's impossible to not, and I KNOW the urge to google and search every symptom on here is irresistible...)

good luck


----------



## vikki75

rosypie lol your right   hun im just gonna relax but im gonna test on sunday i know its naughty but i think it will put me out of my misery well it will if its a bfp lol


----------



## mooo

Hi Again Vikki - sorry for confusion, yes I have 19 month old twins and went back for my first frostie last week.

Every minute is closer to OTD though!
x


----------



## vikki75

mooo thats fantastic well done you, were they blasts b4 (your twins) ? well lets hope we both well all of us get BFP xxxx


----------



## mooo

None were blasts - 2 day 4 cells for 2 DD and the Current FET. didn't even get an option of blasts so I didn't go into that decision mode.
x


----------



## Bhopes

Afternoon all,

I was just reading the last few pages and am confused as to how you work out how old embies are and dpo?  Our embies were frozen just after fertilization so is that day 0 or day 1?  Then they were thawed last thurs and had et on sat so does that mean that I'm 4 days past transfer and embies are 7 days?  Sorry I'm so   as to what is what!

Vikki - don't worry honey I've absolutely no symptoms either, I think some women who conceive naturally don't either so try not to read too much into it - I know it's easy said than done I'm going loopy thinking I can't feel anything.  

Jomag -   Sorry you had a rough day with SILs news.  It does really grate when people announce these things, especially if they don't know what we're going through.  Hope you had a better day today.

BB -  any news from your clinic honey?      Hope your woofer is on the mend soon x

Fozi -      sending you loadsa hugs m'luv x

 to everyone

Love

bx


----------



## CarlaK

Hi BHopes!

Sorry it was prob all of my DPO talk that made things confusing!!

I use another site where the girls not doing IVF treatments often mention how many days thay test Post Ovulation!!

So it sound like your embies are Day 3 Like me so that means they are 3 days past ovulation.

and if you had transfer 4 days ago then yes they are 7 days old OR  as I always refer to it you are 7 Days Post Ovulation.

I was chatting to someone last week who had day 3 embies put back and she was told to test in 11 days. which would make sense that she would then be 14DPO hence the true 2ww.

My clinic told me to test 14 days after transfer so 17DPO- I assume this is because the hcg doesn't show in everyone so soon and maybe some of our embies implant a day or so later

Hope i didn't confuse you more!!!

xxx


----------



## babybluz

hope all the pupo ladies are not going too crazy, I'm getting nervous reading how stressful it is just waiting to find out   
I can't make up my mind if its best to test early or wait in ignorance. maybe when I get there myself I will know.
I am presuming with a FET there is no trigger shot to get out of the system so you cant get a false positive? anyone know for sure?

fozi, i am so sorry you got confirmation of bad news today, and there is no shame in having a good      

Bhopes I am also confused with embie dates and cant remember what dpo means, i was told but my brain don't want to take in info at the moment its full of fuzz and emotions

dragonfly, how did ET go?

trinity, any news on testing today? hope it is good news   

Who mentioned that cyclogest gave them wind? I tried the front door for a few days but its just so messy so been trying the back door since last night and omg there is a gale force wind brewing up.    omg i hope i have strong    cheeks at ET   

Well I got my call earlier to tell me how our   are doing and was shocked to hear they took more out the freezer without confirming it with me first   but I suppose they know best   they thawed 7 but 3 didn't make it so took out another 2, as of today only 6 have made it and are looking good so far, I was not told of any grading  ( do they grade at this point?) Maybe I should have asked.
So to fuzz up my brain some more   I am now waiting for a call tomorrow between 9-10am to see if they will make it to blasts, for ET on friday If I do not get a call I am to go in to clinic tomorrow afternoon for 3 day ET   confusing eh, i had to explain all this to hubby 3 times  

anyway I have twittered on enough, hope everyone else is OK?

BB        

carla thats explains it well thank you xx


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi Ladies,

My mushy brain can't keep up with all of this talk about how old your embies are, most confusing!!!

Trinity - any news on your test?? I am keeping everything crossed for you (with the exception of my legs due to the ET today!)  

Fozi - Sorry for your definate BFN today  

Babybluz - the weather forecast said it would be windy tonight, now we know why!   Hope all goes well with your call tomorrow and that your embies make it to blasts 

Hello to all the PUPO girls - I am now officially one of you.

ET went well today, we had two thawed and both survived - Yippeeeee!! and we still have one left in the freezer  Don't know what grade they are, didn't ask, just happy that they are snuggling in where they should be. Also had acupuncture both before and after ET so feel that I have given them a good start. PMA PMA   

 and  to you all!


DFxxx


----------



## babybluz

[fly] [ on being pupo dragonfly     /fly]

when is your OTD so i can put in on chart?


----------



## dragonfly151

OTD is 17th March - only 14 sleeps to go! Think I will be even more loopy by then 

DFx


----------



## trinity

Hi girlies

Just an update.  It was my test today and the result is a Big Fat Nothing (BFN).  I feel I've pumped my body full of crap for nothing, just on a bit of a downer today.  Will pick myself up tomorrow.

Congrats to all who got good news, enjoy every minute of it.

Dragonfly congrats on being pupo..... keep those legs crossed now girl   

Babybluz keeping my fingers crossed for your ET this Friday, hope those little embies go from strength to strength.

We still have 5 frosties in deep freeze but it's much too early to think about the whole bloomin physical process again, never mind the emotional rollercoaster!!!

Those who get pregnant at the drop of a hat don't know how blessed they are!

Love

Trin
x


----------



## Cate1976

Trinity:      to you and DH.


----------



## Jomag

Trinity - I'm genuinely sorry to read your update.  I am trying to prepare myself for what you are feeling now, but I guess you can never prepare and just have to allow yourself to grieve for a bit when it happens.  I think it is two or three AFs and then you can start again so try to keep focused.  It HAS NOT been a waste of time and all those drugs in your system have been for the greater good.  The clinic will be so much more knowledgable about your body and how you react to things now and the type of frosties you have waiting.. put this try down to a learning curve.

Fozi = shame your first test wasnt wrong hon.  I hope you are doing ok and getting ready to pick yourself up, brush yourself down and get ready for another try.  This has got to be one of the hardest things to go through in life, aside from death and illness, but we are all in this together and you are definitely not alone.  Thinking of you.

I am still feeling down in the mouth.  I have sent myself crazy checking stuff on sore boobs and any girls on this site that I have found to have sore boobs so soon after transfer have got BFN's so I am now convinced this hasnt worked for me.  I always get them 10 days before AF and although it can also be a sign of pregnancy - 6 days post transfer is too soon.  Apparantly they dont get sore  until 3 weeks into pregnancy.  AF is obviously on her way and I can't even tell DH because I don't want to disappoint him.  This whole thing is just pants.

Vikki - are you seriously going to test Sunday?  That is very early!  I think I will have to stay away from Boots.  If I see those things I am sure to buy them and I just want to ignorant for another wee while.

Dragon - congratulations on being pupo, it's really exciting getting them home isnt it!  I hope you enjoy the 2ww.  My first week has gone pretty quick, its just the not knowing that is the killer!

Bhopes - how you feeling now hon after five days with your embies?  Have you turned into a manic obsessor like me and Vikki yet?  It would be quite funny if this wasn't so flippin hard!

Moo - you sound so calm and relaxed!  Have you any tips for getting through the 2ww without analysing every single little thing!  I wish I had some hope because these sore boobs of mine have me convinced my turn is over.

Babybluz - good luck tomorrow girl!!  At least you have plenty there to work with so bound to get two decent embies out of that.  They didnt tell me my grades until I went on the day.  Unfortunately, mine were only 2 cell and grade two and they were put back very early in comparison to everyone else - Day two.  So do ask them about cell division. 

Carlak - only two days to OTD!!!  Good luck Missus, hope that BFP stays for you!!


----------



## dragonfly151

Oh Trinity, so sorry to hear your news. As Jomag says, this cycle has not all been in vain, the clinic will have a much better idea of how your body reacts to the drugs etc. Just remember we are on here for you xx 

Jomag - try not to analyse every little symptom, it is very different for everyone so don't think that everything you read applies to you. Keep your pecker up and remember that PMA which is in there somewhere. It ain't over till the fat lady sings! 

Vikki - step away from the pee sticks!!  

Bhopes and Moo - hope the 2ww is going well  

Babybluz - let us know what the clinic say this morning 

Carlak - hang on in there girl, Friday is so close     

Hi to everyone else!!

DFx


----------



## Caroline S

Trin -     so sorry hun!!  Take care!


----------



## Bhopes

Morning Girls!

Trin - oh honey, I'm so sorry        So wish the news was positive for everyone x  thinking of you today x

Jomag - try not to read into the signs, we're all so very different.  Do you think you'll test early?  I think I've now got OCD on looking for symptoms but I really honestly do not feel anything.  No cramping no back pain , no sore boobs, no nothing    so have to say I'm not being very optimistic about this for me x

DF - Yay, congrats on being PUPO!  How do you feel?

BB -  that's really naughty of the clinic getting 2 more frosties out without telling you    What day were yours frozen?  My clinc didn't grade until day 3.  Fingers crossed for your embies these next couple of days x

CarlaK - thanks for explaining, makes things clearer for my little head    I'm supposed to test 14 days after transfer so I guess that's day 17 too.  I'm erring whether to test early - as there are these bargain HPTs at Boots.

Vikki - how you doing sweetie? x

 to everyone else - sorry if I've missed you, I'm so way behind on everyone  

Love to all

Bx


----------



## vikki75

wow 2 pages i had to read to keep up lol
trinity    im so sorry xx
DF congrats hun miss PUPO yay   
jomag hunnie ive given up today im just pretending i aint had any tx!!!!!   an you know wat if this time is a BFN im going to have a ***!!!!!  
Bhope how ya doing sweetie ??  
BB hun     thinking of you xx
   to anyone ive missed xxx


----------



## babybluz

morning girls

trinity I'm so sorry it was a bfn for you   but it was not for nothing, (you have to be in it to win it so they say) But can understand its a lot of effort to get a disappointing result  

Vikki don't turn to ciggys have a holiday instead, anyway you wont need it when u get that bfp  

well my 9-10 am call from embryologist did not arrive so just rang clinic, nurses don't know?!!!!!!!!  so i got to ring back   So it looks like my ET might be today after all..
I can't stand sitting here in limbo not knowing if i am going in today or friday. I don't know why they just didn't arrange to call me to tell me one way or the other!


----------



## vikki75

BB hun hold on tight sweetie give them another ring an demand to talk to embie man!!!!   but good luck sweeite ok xx


----------



## mooo

Trinity  I am sooo sorry to hear your news - but it definitely isn't in vain as everyone else has said your body will be well prepared for next time and any changes in drug doses can be made too so keep very positive

BB - the waiting at every stage thing is just awful I know. The clinic were supposed to phone me between 10 and 11 on the day of my ET and the clock went so slowly - then they didn't phone until 11.20 by which time I was tearing my hair out as I was convinced they'd not thawed.

As for being calm, well I know that whatever happens I have 2 DD already so I think that does help and I know that I've done as much as I can to help everything come true - haven't we all? 
Was making myself too excited this am as had to get up in the night to Pee (TMI!) and I never have to do that - hope it is a good sign but trying not to read too much into it.

Have decided to keep away from Shops until Monday and then buy tests as I figure if it is sitting in my drawer I will have to use it too early.

As for everyone else      and     

x


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello to everyone,

Not been on here for a few days.  

Trinity, so sorry to hear your sad news.    

Glad to see that everyone else is still sane and keeping it together!!

Babydust to all.

Dee


----------



## babybluz

Evening all,

what a day!

thank you all for your support, it really does help talking to you lot who know exactly what i am going through

bhopes mine were frozen day 1 as zygotes. The bargin tests are a temptation to test early, I'm undecided too. 

well the clinic were probably glad to see the back of me today after ringing every half hour and not being able to talk to an embryologist, i was thinking the worst all day.
So we arrived at 2pm and we finally got to know what was going on,  we had 2 front runners and the rest were not doing so well so they decided not to risk it to blasts.
They had just installed a screen linked to a microscope and we were the first to try it apparently, so we saw our two 8 and 10 cell  (both top grades) embies on the screen.
The transfer was painless just the speculum being pushed about is not nice. i was supprised they tell you to get up and get dressed so quickly, and was scared to go the loo till i was bursting to go. 
I forgot to ask what happens to the remaining embies   (oh dear ill have to ring again tomorrow  )

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## nats210

Babyblux congratulations on being PUPO, fingers crossed for you. How many did they thaw as I can see you have a lot of frosties?

Trinity so sorry it is very hard 

hope the other 2ww are hanging on in there
Nats


----------



## vikki75

babybluz congrats on becoming miss pupo    gr8 grade embies too xxx welcome to the 2ww xxx


----------



## Irish Dee

Babybluz,

Hope your snowbabies snuggle in tightley and stick tight!!!

Dee


----------



## trinity

Hey everyone

Thanks for the support messages, nice to get uplifted by the positive comments.

Feeling better today had nice day out with dh and my little boy.  Had a scrummy indian tonight and a much deserved glass of wine  

Dragonfly hope your enjoying have your little embies home, try and rest up a bit.

Babybluz how does it feel being pupo.... well done girl, u take it easy too.

Another thread suggests the clinic in Belfast has a 2 month waiting list for another go at FET, but undecided as to whether we will go again..... just thinking about all the hormones and their affect on the body. But it's early days.

Jomag hope you r surviving the dreaded 2ww, try not to analyse every twinge and keep up the PMA.  It really does help you get by each day.  No point worrying till you look at the little pee test!!!!

To everyone else hope your all coping ok whatever stage your at and take care.

Trin
x


----------



## Bhopes

Morning Ladies,

BB - yay!  PUPO girl! Welcome to the 2ww of loopy madness.  Glad you sorted out your clinic in the end, make sure you rest up now. Sending loadsa        your way x

Trin - glad you had a better day y'ay and a glass of wine - much deserved indeed so hope you had a large one  

How's everyone doing?

Love

Bx


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi All,

Babybluz  on being PUPO! 1 day behind me xx [fly]         [/fly]

Wow, just learn't to make it do that, how cool! Keep your feet up and look after yourself x

Trinity - glad you are feeling a bit better - curry and a big glass of wine sounds heaven.

Bhopes, Jomag, Vikki and Mooo - hope you are all ok, just remember pee sticks are bad  no matter what great offer is on in boots!

Hope everyone else is fine.

 

DFx


----------



## mooo

A quick Q.....

Is everyone continuing on progynova during 2ww as well as cycogest? I've been told to continue it until OTD.
Querstion is does progynova and cyclogest stop AF even if BFN ie would you do test and then stop drugs before getting AF.
A bit confused as seems everyone making it to test day so wonder if test likely to be the definitive rather than getting an AF....

  
Think a gentle walk is on the cards today - NOT past a Boots. Am going to ask DH to hide the HPT until OTD when I buy one this w/end.

OOooh Trinity , the idea of a curry and a big glass of wine - what a thing to make anyone feel better - hope you enjoyed it and well deserved. Be kind to yourself now.

x


----------



## vikki75

moring girls 
im very very very naughty an tested !!!!!!!! 
i got a really strong  cant believe it !!!! something this morning just told me to do it !! 
consultant was screaming with delinght  down the fone lol ive made her day   still early i know an lots can happen in a week but con sed she is + this is a good one as my test was so strong already ! an that it cant be false either cos we girls that have FET dont have the hcg injection


----------



## Bhopes

Oh Vikki that's amazing news!!!!!            That's really good to hear.  Do you feel like you're PG?  Definitely rest up now sweetie x

Moo - I'm still on the progynova until OTD.  Thing is before ET it used to make me cramp but since ET I've had no cramps with it    I've been told to take both sets of meds until OTD, if a BFN then stop meds. Hope this helps.

Love

Bx


----------



## dragonfly151

Oh my god!! I am so excited for you!!!!

[fly]           [/fly]

Well done Vikki!

DFxxx


----------



## vikki75

thanks girls    wishing you all the luck now!!       
just cant believe it .... im on the progynova na cyclgest till after 12weeks   until the placenta takes over  
im so scared now though xx


----------



## rosypie

trinity - glad you were able to have an enjoyable day with your family. look to the future. good luck 

yay! vikki. I tested way early too, 8 days post transfer ('bout same as you i think). i'll still keep my fingers crossed for an uneventful next few weeks for you but congratulations!

my clinic are keeping me on the progynova and untrogestan until i'm 12 weeks. i have never been so aware of all the drugs i'm taking. reading the leaflets inside the boxes is scary; i'm on like 8 times more than a regular HRT dose. 4 of one, 4 of the other; it's all for a good cause of course but i can't help but wonder about all the crap i'm pumping into my system day in day out for 3 months... i'm not sure what progynova does to your AF. it helps build up and maintain your lining doesn't it? does this mean it would maintain it for longer than necessary causing a delay to AF? sounds logical but i really don't know, sorry...


----------



## mooo

WOOOOHOOOOOOO!!!!!!!]

Well done Vikki

SOOOOOOO pleased for you .

NOW GO AND TAKE IT EASY AND GET YOUR DIARY DECORATED AROUND THE SCAN DATE!!!!

Mooo
xxx


----------



## vikki75

thanks girls this is so overwealming i keep crying i hope there here to stay x


----------



## babybluz

morning all,

I'm all emotional now Vikki, thats fantastic news, but naughty you for testing SOO early. glad you confirmed we cant get a false positive
[fly]       [/fly]

Nat's, thank you. They thawed 9 in the end, i got 2 back but do not know what happend to the other thawed embies, i am going to ring the clinic and ask.

trinity, it feels great to finally get to being pupo and my DP fussing over me is great  I'm going to milk it for all i can 
I think at 2 months gives your body time to rest, but you have to feel ready to go again, its a big emotional strain too  Is there a long waiting list at your clinic then?
you enjoy your wine while we drink our yucky pinapple juice

dragonfly thank you for my pupo dance , we can share the 2ww together  will you be avoiding the pees sticks till OTD? my DP thinks I should wait, might get him to hide the tests.

moo i was also told to stay on progynova (4x2mg a day) and 2 cyclogest a day until OTD then if bfn stop drugs, if bfp increase drugs, that about the same as you? and yes they said it would delay AF

good luck with your scan tomorrow Sarw and Minette  

carlak Its OTD hope you still got a BFP today  

I had a bad night, not being able to sleep with a swollen tummy and shooting pains, did anyone else feel like this after ET? I have a latex allergy and wonder if the clinic used latex as the symptoms are same 

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## dragonfly151

Hey Babybluz - I will be staying away from the pee sticks, only have the one given to me by the hospital and have no intentions of buying any (yet!) You never know though, it might get to me in the second week .

My belly was pretty bloated yesterday but seems to be a lot better today. Other than that i feel nothing.

Any news CarlaK? 

DFx


----------



## Bhopes

BB - did your clinic know about your allergy?  They may have worn latex gloves so wonder if that's the cause? Hope you feel better x

I'm going really  , had tears this morning as DH left for work.  He told me not to worry but I really don't feel anything, not one iota    Walked to the shops this morning just to take my mind off things.  Argh! Why is this 2ww so crazy?!

Love

bx


----------



## Caroline S

Vikki - huge congratulations hun!!!  So pleased for you!!

Moo - I'm under the impression that its the cyclogest which keeps AF away as used that for FET and fresh cycle.  Both times AF arrived 48-72 hours after dose night before OTD, if that make sense....last dose Thurs night, test Fri, first time started late Sat night, second time started Sun am.  Not sure what date I was due to start on though.  But we are all different, some people start before OTD.  

Hello everyone else, hope we are all doing ok.  I have the day off, DH has had an eye op, but due to his conditions they wanted him in, so thought he would be home today, but they are keeping him til tomorrow am!!!  Feel like I have wasted today off!!!  Nevermind, got the house work done and some shopping!!


----------



## dragonfly151

Bhopes, don't worry about not feeling anything, plenty of people don't and go on to get a BFP. Just keep up the PMA!

Here is a PMA dance for you [move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]            [/move]

DFxx


----------



## vikki75

Bhopes hun i dont feel nothing hun just af pains sweetie i dont know wat made me test i think just my body really , but i have had pg`s b4 so maybe its mental signs i dunno your get there sweetie    when you testing? see ivetested but really i shouldnt have cos now im worrying about losing b4 my otd  
caroline thanks sweetie   
no sign of carla??


----------



## nats210

Vikki congratulations very brave testing that early but sounds like a strong one there. 

Bhopes hang on in there i know it is hard when people test early and get a BFP because they feel something but just because you don't have any symptoms certainly doesn't mean it hasn't worked and vice versa. 

DF & BB I looked 6 months pg on the drugs it's awful isn't it. i drank hot water to try and ease the wind.

I understand the drugs can keep AF away but some people to start AF early anyway.

xx


----------



## mooo

Oh God, I am so dumb.

Decided to go out and buy a HPT after hearing Vikki's news (we had ET same day!) and got a BFN - feel really stupid as was not first pee of the day and only day 7/8/9 depending on when you start count and whether you include day 2 of emby. I know it's 7 days before OTD so should be    

Anyway, am consoling myself that I have been stupid!
x


----------



## CarlaK

Hi Ladies!!

I am babysitting my 10month old neice today - hard work!! but she is soooo adorable!!

It's my OTD tomorrow so don't worry I will be back to confirm!! Had 3 Positives so far so remaining hopeful!! Just starting to panic about the next 8 weeks now!! and whether we should tell people after 6 or 8 week scan or just tell them at 12 weeks??

Vikki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!
I haven'ttold my clinic yet...someone told me they go mad if you test early so I am only going to mention it tomorrow when i officially test that i got more positive tests!! Glad you got such a lovely response though  

Babybluz- i had the same prob as you... they thawed 6 of mine to get 2 strong ones and 2 didn't survive but i never asked about what happens to the other 2!!! I think you can only think about the 2 coming home at the time and concentrating on getting it done!!

I put my embryo photo away when we got home as i was scared looking at it would tempt fate!

I have got so much to post for everyone else too but my little neice has just woke up (only lasted a few mins!!! aarrgghh!! - so hope we are all lookin after our own little babies soon!!)

thinking of you all

xxxx

ps- BHopes- i agree with nats210... just cos there are no signs doesn't mean a negative!! I had no signs just bloating from the cyclogest. I tested early and my first test was a BFN and never felt so low but next day was a BFP. So would say def best to wait till OTD if you can!!


----------



## babybluz

oh mooo  
step away from the   pee sticks!
Its far too early to test and you do need a morning pee, I don't know how Vikki got a bfp so early ( wonder if its twins?) or she had early implantation.
That test don't count so forget it and keep plodding along with the knowledge your PUPO until test day   

carlak sounds like a positive to me congratulations   i don't know how you can wait that long to tell people, if i get a bfp ill be shouting it out to everyone  

well the clinic called back, they don't know why I'm swelling but want me to call back tomorrow if it gets worse.
I also spoke to the embryologist about my other embryos, they were very fragmented so were discarded yesterday,  i asked if the 2 put back would be likely to follow suit and he said no they would have seen signs of fragmentation before they were put back and were graded top grades, so thats a little more assuring i suppose.

Its so difficult not to over analyze every little detail during tx


----------



## dragonfly151

Hi Carla K - we all seem to be ahead of ourselves when it comes to your OTD!  I suppose we are all desperate for more good news to keep up our PMA!  I was with my 7 month old neice last week, heaven isn't it!

Gald you have had BFP's so far, tomorrow will just be confirmation for you. 

Mooo - silly thing! Don't give up hope, it is VERY early days for you yet. step away from the peesticks  

BB - good news about your embies being top grade, shame about the others....

Well, I seem to have been on here a lot today, can't you tell that I am very bored being lazy? Will start to do something tomorrow, a bit of light shopping or go out for lunch, should keep me busy for a while! This is going to be a long 2 weeks!

DF xx


----------



## vikki75

mooo hun   i feel guilty now for telling cos really im naughty !! i didnt mean to make everyone think they should test early   im so sorry    dont give up though hun its way to early x pma!!!  

carlak yay    
babybluz can you get early implantation? my embies were 3days old when transferred   gr8 news about the embie grades too


----------



## minette

Well, you go away for a night & so much happens! Everyones getting towards 2ww or testing now.

Babybluz - thanks for the good luck wishes for tomorrow! Am starting to get really nervous - scan tomorrow then ET on monday - only have 2 frosties, worrying that neither will survive the thaw & this will all have been for nothing  

Sorry, just nervous now!

Hope everone is getting on ok - Trinity, I'm so sorry   - keep your  spirits up.

Vikki - congrats! OMG, I would be far too scared to test that early - if I got a BFN I would be devastated for the rest of 2ww! Please for you that it was BFP!

Minette


----------



## babybluz

Minette ill say an extra little  for your 2 embies to be strong 

Vikki, don't feel bad you did what you felt right for you.
I don't think you have implanted earlier than whats normal its just it can be different days for each pregnancy, this like is great and shows pics and stages.....

http://www.visembryo.com/baby/4.html just click next and back above the pic to look and read through the stages.

My DP brought home some fillet steak with all the trimmings tonight and i am so stuffed now ( I'm eating for 3!)

I was a bit worried taking paracetamol earlier but i do feel much better for it.


----------



## sar w

hi all  

bb congratulations on being pupo       

vicki   on early  

mooo try not to worry still to early to tell.

ihope every one else is doing well.

well me of for my day 9 scan tomorrow,i just hope every thing is o.k. so that i can bring my    home.


----------



## Jomag

Hi girls..

Vikki!!!  I am so pleased for you!  You had your et same day as me.  I had not even thought of testing yet but I don't think I will.  I have pretty much set myself up for a fall so I prefer to just enjoy ignorant bliss for another week (well, maybe 'bliss' is the wrong word!).  I'm chuffed to bits for you, and cannot imagine what it must feel like to see that double red line.  Oh you are so lucky.  Enjoy this lovely time and keep sending lots of sticky vibes to the rest of us.

As for me, I still have sore (.)(.) which I get 10 days before AF and I have mild low back ache AF style cramps.  Not painful, but just enough that I am aware that the cyclogest and progynova are still working away on my body.  I have got to the point now that I just cannot imagine ever getting to enjoy seeing that BFP and having the wonderful opportunity of getting to tell my DH that he is going to be a daddy.  I just cant imagine getting that chance because it would feel like winning the lottery, only lots better.  I see all the BFN reports on these threads and I just reckon that is going to be me in a weeks time and I am dreading that feeling.  Then for a short while I get a positive vibe and think maybe it CAN happen for me.. I'm just all over the place!  

Not helped by the fact that my SIL has just announced that she is two weeks pregnant.  Not sure why she told me so soon, especially as she knows what I have been going through with all this.  I felt pressure before, but now it feels multiplied because I am going to feel like such a failure in comparison, and am going to have to watch her pregnancy knowing I could have been at the same stage exactly.  

Sorry for the me text, just feeling sorry for myself tonight.  Hope everyone else hanging in there.  Weekend coming.  Yah!


----------



## vikki75

babybluz thats amazing that link   i still cant get over it ! i keep thinking it must be wrong i tested again today an there was a even darker line so it cant be i just hope it stays testing early has given me the worry of "omg is it gonna stay"  
jomag hun ive got lower back pain an terrible af pains to not really got sore (.)(.)s just yet though   ive got a good feeling about you x


----------



## CarlaK

Official Test Day!!!!!!!!
FINALLY!!!

and it's definitely a BFP!!!!!!!!!!

Just waiting for the clinic to call back with my 6 week scan date!!!

(already started worrying!!!)

xxxx


----------



## vikki75

carlak thats fantastic wow bet you cant wait for scan now xxxx


----------



## babybluz

Whoooooo Carla congratulations on you official     

It so nice to see so many FET ladies getting BFP on here, its giving me more hope of it working  

Vikki That double blue line is here to stay   did your DH tell you off for testing early? I mentioned i might test a day earlier to mine and he was "No your not, don't do that" so I dropped the subject.

jomeg, its so easy to over analyze everything at the moment, and i also dream about the moment i can scream to DP that he is going to be a daddy, then i have a reality check and wonder how disappointed he will be with me if it don't work. At the moment I am trying to think i am pregnant, I AM pregnant, I AM PREGNANT! just to drum it in my brain in the hope that my body will accept it too.
I can not believe your SIL!!   I feel furious for you  That was a very insensitive move. Heres a massive   hang in there   

Sar I cant wait to hear all went well at your scan, sitting here thinking of you     (i will pop back later to find out)

Minette I'm also   for you hope it also went well today. When will they take your   out so i can send some   vibes your way

moo I hope you got DH to hide the rest of them pee sticks  

my bloated tummy has gone down a bit today and the shooting pains i had have eased so feel a bit more content today, but my minds all over the place wondering why that happened and if it has blown my chances, but they don't call it the crazy 2ww for nothing!
I have been lazy all morning but have to go take DD for a blood test now.

how is everyone else doing?
lexey are you still around? did the pills bring on AF?


----------



## babybluz

Feb FET cycle update




NAME          D/R    D/R SCAN      SCAN      ET              OTD          
Babybluz      29/1      19/2            27/2      4/3    18/3        
Berry55      now on 10th march- good luck                                        
BHopes        26/1      10/2                        28/2   14/3          
CarlaK        11/1        2/2                        19/2        6/3        
CarolineS                  4/2                          9/2        20/2  
Cate1976      10/2      16/3                        19/3                            
Caz s              ?                                                                            
Chablisgal    25/2                                      1/3                              
dragonfly151  26/1      26/2                        3/3      17/3        
fozi                                                        16/2    3/3        
Jomag                      11/2                        26/2      12/3        
Lexey              waiting for AF                                                      
Minette                    20/2          6/3            9/3                              
Mooo                                                        27/2      13/3        
Moraki          5/2                                                                          
Nats210        -          -          13/2          17/2      28/2    
Odriscde01  8/2        25/2                        18/3                                
Rosiepie        -          -            7/2          14/2      2/3          
SarW          25/1      26/2        6/3                                              
Trinity                                                      17/2      3/3      
Truffle80      24/1      5/2                                                              
Veng                        28/1                        14-16/2    26/2        
Vikki75        2/2        12/2                        26/2        12/3        

let me know any changes to dates and I will update list


----------



## vikki75

babybluz to be honest he didnt he was dumb struck lol   an anyway he didnt have a choice cos i done it wen he went to work   i think his glad i did it though xxxx i think if it had been  a bfn he would of done his nut at me lol 
gr8 chart hun xx


----------



## mooo

Hey ladies
Have calmed down at my act of stupidity and been out and about so feel much better.

CarlaK - it is amazing when you can tell clinic - wait til scan. We were sooooo happy on that day and even more of a bonus when found it was twins! Made me feel much better that you said first test was a BFN then a BFP!

Minette - don't worry about 2 frosties, we have 2 - and asked clinic to only thaw 1 as risk of twins again too much to cope with so want one at a time! Are they thawing both for you? Thaw rates are really good so I'm sure you'll get over that hurdle just fine.

Thanks BB for the chart update - my OTD is 12th not 13th, but close enough! 

Vikki - don't feel bad - was my twit brain that made me test. I guess I knew that is it was a BFP so early then great but if BFN I could console myself thinking it was too early anyway......  psychology in there somewhere.

Hope 2WW ers have a relaxing weekend and others have a good weekend too!

x


----------



## rosypie

minette - i had only 2 as well. they both thawed fine, thaw rates do seem to be much better than i thought. on average.

jomag - it was rather insensitive of SIL. who announces at 2 weeks? i've never heard of such a thing... 

i snuck off to test early too. while dp was washing up. not that she disapproved... but together we were umming and ahhing and separately i was able to be decisive/rash/stupid 

the chart is looking good bbluz. congrats to the bfps! good luck to those waiting


----------



## dragonfly151

Yippee CarlaK! 

Minette - I was also worried about my frosties as we had three. We decided to thaw two and low and behold, they are now both nestling in and we have one left to go back for later.

Mooo - glad you are feeling more positive today, it really was too early to test.... 

Vikki - how are you feeling? Top of the world I should think!! Those lines will just keep getting darker (I have a feeling there are two in there!!) 

Jomag - hope you have stopped over analysing every symptom, just relax a bit! (easier said than done I think!) Can't believe your SIL, so insensitive.  It *WILL* be you next week - just keep up the PMA.

Hi to everyone else

DFx


----------



## sue93

hi girls,

could I ask you girls with BFPs (Carla, Rosypie, Veng and Vikki I think, tho there may be more of you out there  ) - were your embryos day 2/3s or blasts?

We're a week or so away from FET transfer (if any thaw ok  ) and am trying to get a bit more optimistic    (we have three day 2 frosties).

Moo - it was WAY too early hun  

Sue x


----------



## Marielou

This way to your new home ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=180613.0 - this thread will now be locked


----------

